# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Реклама или PR? Что сегодня эффективнее?

## Mazaykina

Ох, и сложную тему я подняла... Но она просто жизненно необходима сегодня. 
Как выделиться, как заставить о себе говорить? Что можно, а что категорически нельзя по законам Маркетинга? Где граница дозволенного? Сколько нужно вложить, чтоб получить желаемый результат? Кто сегодня на коне - профессионал или тот, кто умеет себя продать и надо ли пробовать это совместить? Давай попробуем вместе ответить на эти и многие другие вопросы. 
Для начала хотелось бы спросить: знаете ли вы чем отличается реклама от PR? Вручение своей визитки, объявление в газете,  это пиар или реклама? :wink: Жду ваших вариантов.

----------


## swinging

> знаете ли вы чем отличается реклама от PR?


Даже для тех, кто не знает, узнать не трудно. На это есть Википедия. Пиар - связь с общественностью. В это понятие всё и входит. И реклама и маркетинг и.т.д. Самая лучшая и надёжная реклама всех времён и народов (причём бесплатная, что не маловажно в нынешних кризисных условиях) это "сарафанное радио". И вот когда уже ты перестаёшь быть кому-то интересен и это самое радио потихоньку замолкает, тогда и пускаются в ход разного рода рекламные технологии (платные, что тоже немаловажно). Это моё личное скромное мнение, по данному вопросу (IMHO).
Пы.Сы. Естественно я имею ввиду не новое дело, которое естественно , нужно сначала раскрутить.

Удачи!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина! Тема, безусловно, актуальная, но, сказать по-правде, у меня есть некоторые сомнения, что она станет популярной у ведущих.
Ведущий ведущему рознь. Кто-то работает на себя, и не всегда осведомляет налоговую службу о своей деятельности. В таком случае сарафанное радио, разумеется, лучшая реклама. Визитки-не проблема, объявления опять же, без этого тоже не обойтись. Но это, согласись не пиар, а распространение информации.
Если же ведущий работает, скажем от агентства, или ещё от какой организации, то ему и реклама никчему. Этим работодатель занимается.
Те, у кого много заказов, как правило и объявления-то редко дают, в основном по рекомендации работают...

----------


## Инна Р.

> как правило и объявления-то редко дают, в основном по рекомендации работают...


Для большого города это правило не работает, по рекомендациям через много лет работы клиентуру наработаешь, да и то не факт, что хватит прокормиться. Это в маленьком городке каждый будет знать тебя лично и чем ты занимаешься и иногда отзывы слышать. Тут да, сарафанное радио. А в большом? Прошел в семье праздник, понравился ведущий, а телефон за 5 лет (к следующему юбилею) они давно потеряли. 
Я работаю 3 года и по рекомендациям отработала за этот год 11 банкетов - умерла бы с голоду. Даже по банкету в месяц не выходит.
Без рекламы никуда...
Агенство или ресторан тебя рекламируют. да - но платят копейки. Поэтому свои клиенты ровно в 2 раза выгоднее. Поэтому на такую рекламу тоже не прокормишься. Нужна своя.
Реклама или пиар? Что такое реклама я знаю. А пиар в моем понимании - это когда ты создаешь имидж, о тебе говорят, пишут, и т.д. - т.е. раскручивают твое имя. Это наверное не дешевое удовольствие...
А что же тогда делать? У кого есть мысли? :smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*innca*,
 Уж не знаю, маленький ли город Пенза или большой (областной центр, 600 тыс населения), но получая заказы только по рекомендациям здесь многие и ведущие и видеооператоры и пр. нормально работают. Другое дело когда этих самых рекомендаций не так много у ведущего...Тогда конечно, пора принимать меры...

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ksana tenlark*,
 Ты хочешь сказать, что работаешь только по рекомендациям и работы полным полно? 
Например, сколько в феврале отработала банкетов? 
Я всего 2, еще бы штуки 4 и можно жить. Насчет того, что нет рекомендаций - так это не от того, что плохой ведущий... а от того, что банкеты в каждой семье не так уж часто случаются.  :Aga: 
Очень рада за тех успешных ведущих у которых нету необходимости рекламироваться,  :Ok:  но приглашаю к беседе тех, у кого такая поторебность есть. :smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ты хочешь сказать, что работаешь только по рекомендациям и работы полным полно? 
> Например, сколько в феврале отработала банкетов?


Не думала заострять на этом внимание, но, непосредственно проведение банкетов и всего такого не является моей основной деятельностью. Это поскольку- постольку, можно сказать. Моя основная работа это специальность по диплому ВУЗа...
В нашем городе люди, закончившие муз. училище, как и я, практически все занимаются организацией праздников, и некоторые зарабатывают только этим. Так как круг этот достаточно тесный, я в курсе того, как многие работают и откуда заказы...



> Очень рада за тех успешных ведущих у которых нету необходимости рекламироваться,


И такие не редкость... :Aga: 

А для успешной рекламы необходимы капиталовложения, и немалые... И у кого есть средства, тот....(ну вообщем того здесь нет  :smile:)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Даже для тех, кто не знает, узнать не трудно. На это есть Википедия


Без проблем, можно и знаниями Wiki воспользоваться, но я тут не лекцию  собралась читать, а кому-то помочь, а у кого-то поучиться - КАК применить в своей деятельности эти все энциклопедические знания, или, если проще- как теоретические знания применить на практике  :Aga: 
.


> Пиар - связь с общественностью. В это понятие всё и входит. И реклама и маркетинг и.т.д.


Не совсем верно. Маркетинг- это всеобъемлющее понятие, в которое входит- и PR, и реклама. Но не вместе, дополняя одна другую, а по отдельности. Два равноправных вида деятельности в продвижении товара или услуги на рынок.
Реклама  выполняет конкретную задачу продвижение ТОВАРА (в нашем случае это уникальный по своей значимости материал, выложенный на форуме и воспользоваться им может любой зашедший), а задача PR - раскрутить его производителя (здесь- ведущего, музыканта). Когда клиент пришел к вам в офис или домой и вы ему называете конкретную цену за работу- вы занимаетесь рекламированием ее. К примеру: услуга ведущего стоит- столько-то, если вы хотите и съемку, то - столько, а если вы желаете, я вам посоветую  музыкантов и это будет вам стоить всего ... и т.д. :smile: Объявление в газете с конкретными координатами вашего офиса и телефонами для связи - это тоже реклама. Реклама сегодня уже сдает свои позиции и лозунг "Реклама- главный двигатель торговли" уже не актуален. Почему? Услуги у всех примерно одинаково -хорошие (если судить по нашим форумчанам- так у ВСЕХ!), цены примерно одинаковые, буклеты и флаеры вообще уже не выполняют свою функцию, никто не хочет их брать, а тем более читать, что там написано, в газетных объявлениях можно потеряться. Прорваться на рынок, где уже проросли монстры - крупные компании а-ля "Ура, праздник", ОЧЕНЬ сложно! Какой же выход? Вот тут и приходит на помощь PR. 
Понятие "Пропиарить себя" слишком примитивно, давайте будем исходить из понятия "Создать себе ИМДЖ". Если вы на правильном пути построения СВОЕГО индивидуального имиджа, тогда клиент, приходя к вам не будет указывать: я хочу чтоб было так, так и так. Он скажет: я знаю, что у вас ВСЕГДА хорошо все проходит, Я ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ВАМ ДОВЕРЯЮ! Вот тогда можно себе сказать- я молодец, можно чуток отдохнуть.  :Ok:  
Поэтому я вас ненадолго оставлю и пойду чуток поработаю на свой имидж. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
===================
P.S. Хочу обратить внимание:  ИМХО на все, что написано!!!! :wink: :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*innca*,
*Ksana tenlark*,
Девочки, так ведь тема для того и создана, чтоб КОМУ-ТО была актуальна и интересна.  :Oj:

----------


## swinging

> Для большого города это правило не работает,


Инна, я работаю в Москве, по-моему в России нет крупнее города (по численности населения, да и по территории тоже).


> Ты хочешь сказать, что работаешь только по рекомендациям и работы полным полно?


К о мне, допустим это применимо. Да, только сарафанное радио и визитки на банкетах. Свой сайт, я давным давно забросил (2-3 звонка в год роли не играют, для меня, только захожу в гостевую восторженные отзывы почитать), рекламу нигде не даю, и на отсутствие работы пока не жалуюсь. Ну может это частный случай. Про других говорить не буду.



> Маркетинг- это всеобъемлющее понятие, в которое входит- и PR, и реклама. Но не вместе, дополняя одна другую, а по отдельности. Два равноправных вида деятельности в продвижении товара или услуги на рынок.


Марина, (извини, что не поздравил с днём рождения, но пользуясь случаем поздравляю и желаю всего-всего хорошего  :flower: ). Так, о чём это я? Ах, да... Марина, для меня это тёмный лес, все эти пиары, маркетинги, менеджеры, пирамиды, я гражданин старой формации и для меня все эти иностранонизмы - пустой звук, я про пиар то узнал из википедии. Моё твёрдое убеждение, рекламировать нужно то, что не продаётся, либо продаётся, но с напрягом, не так как хотелось бы (IMHO). Вот.

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инна, я работаю в Москве, по-моему в России нет крупнее города (по численности населения, да и по территории тоже).


Я подозреваю что ты много лет работаешь и работаешь не только со своей ведущей? 
Да и начинал ты (если не пользуешься объявлением) с гос. учреждения, т.к. в твоем распоряжении была хорошая муз. аппаратура, которой не было ни у кого по причине жутких дифицитов в те времена... Или я опять не права? 
Еще раз повторяю - честь вам и хвала, вы крутые, у вас есть имя и вам не нужно рекламироваться! :smile:
А мы продолжаем разговор с теми, кто еще не успел обрасти собственной вип-клиентурой.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*innca*,
 Инн, могу тебя порадовать! Уж кто не оброс, так это я (имеется ввиду моя деятельность ведущей). Ну нет у меня бабла, чтобы запустить там ролик на телевидении и даже на бегущую строку не хватит. Я способная и внешностью не обижена и всё такое...Но, будь ты семь пядей во лбу, понятно: чтобы пиариться нужны бабки. Если они есть, всё остальное-дело техники...

----------


## Sens

Лично мне тема очень интересна. Просто пообщавшись с некоторыми очень дорогими ведущими и увидев их работу я сделала вывод - люди (клиенты)платят не за качество, а за имя! 
Я побывала в мастерской праздника одного шоу-мэна, узнав, что я не на своей машине приехала: "О, что ж это за ведущая?"...... и тп.

Хороший понт - дороже денег. Офис в центре города, дорогой смокинг, кушак и девочки из шоу-балета в неглиже - и твоими клиентами станут мэры города и губернаторы области. А качество работы - не подумайте, не плохо, но знаю много гораздо лучше. А некоторые фишки - откровенная пошлятина. Я бы такого ведущего не взяла. Единственное что в этой "мастерской" ценного - так это сценарист. Лучший в городе N, и все интересные фишки, которыми пользуется шоу-мэн - это его заслуга. А из своих личных наработок - бананы в презервативе....

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Недавно встретилась с одним видеооператором. забирала видео своей работы. Он жалуется на несезон: 
- у соседки недавно свадьба была, она нанимает видео подороже. Вместе с соседями смотрим результат - ничего особенного. Я её спрашиваю, а зачем же вы его выбрали?
Гениальный ответ: "Ну, у него же офис на проспекте..."

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
В прошлом году статья с моим фото попала на странички местной газетки. Была серия репортажей про подготовку к свадьбе одной пары (мои клиенты). Меня мельком упомянули как выбор тамады - такая-то..... Но уже через неделю меня наняли пара молодых людей без всяких предварительных разговоров, без фото и видео,сразу дали задаток со словами: "мы вас в газете видели". Так что пиар - дело очень нужно и в материальном смысле полезное.

----------


## skomorox

> узнав, что я не на своей машине приехала: "О, что ж это за ведущая?"...... и тп.





> а зачем же вы его выбрали?
> Гениальный ответ: "Ну, у него же офис на проспекте..."
> __________________


это чисто русские (постсоветские понты).
У нас, например, народ уже ведётся просто на дешёвые цены.

----------


## Sens

С другой стороны - все правильно. Человек занятой,  с высоким положением как будет выбирать себе ведущего? Выберет из самого дорогого журнала самую большую рекламу! он даже не будет обзванивать кого-нибудь еще. А уж если ведущий - известная личность, снялся, к примеру, в рекламе постного масла - ему все карты в руки!
Или как музыканты в рекламе пишут - "у нас поёт участник программы "ШАНС" (типа фабрики звезд) - и гонорар не обсуждается!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Уж кто не оброс, так это я


Тогда я совсем не понимаю - почему ты яростно против рекламы? Рекламируйся на те деньги, которые у тебя есть... Я сейчас проплачиваю рекламу на 5000 рублей. К слову сказать это меньше половины стоимости 1 банкета. Тоесть её, эту рекламу окупает первый же банкет и еще остается...
Сейчас явно нужно подыскивать еще какие то возможности рекламные. Только не знаю, какие...

----------


## Sens

Еще один примечательный случай мне рассказал знакомый художник: он продает свои картины на бульваре, подходит покупатель, спрашивает что по чем. Говорит: а мне нужно че-нить подороже! Есть что-нибудь не за 100 долларов, а хотя бы за 500? Мой друг говорит: есть, только в мастерской. И приносит практически тоже самое -  пейзаж, те же размеры, только "за 500". И человек покупает! А потом Рома (художник) учит меня жизни: "Не проси мало, обидишь клиента!"

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> почему ты яростно против рекламы?


Да не против я, а за! Иначе и не стала бы столько писать в этой теме...



> нужны бабки. Если они есть, всё остальное-дело техники...





> Рекламируйся на те деньги, которые у тебя есть...


Рекламируюсь именно на те! И результат...



> Уж кто не оброс, так это я


Зато по рекомендациям приглашают всё чаще, и это радует...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Зато по рекомендациям приглашают всё чаще, и это радует...


И меня чаще  :Aga:  , но это мало радует. 
Что делать будем? :biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> Я подозреваю что ты много лет работаешь и работаешь не только со своей ведущей? 
> Да и начинал ты (если не пользуешься объявлением) с гос. учреждения, т.к. в твоем распоряжении была хорошая муз. аппаратура, которой не было ни у кого по причине жутких дифицитов в те времена... Или я опять не права?


Инна, честно сказать, ты своим вопросом поставила меня в тупик (такое бывает редко, но бывает). На него так с кандачка не ответишь. Хорошо, я сейчас поужинаю и попробую описАть, что и как я начинал.



> Еще раз повторяю - честь вам и хвала, вы крутые, у вас есть имя и вам не нужно рекламироваться!


Да никакие мы не крутые, одного с тобой поля ягоды. Может ты даже круче (у тебя колонки по 400 ватт, а у меня по 350 :frown:), и мы же здесь не крутизной меряемся, а разбираемся нужна ли реклама? И если нужна, то какая?

Удачи!

----------


## lezi

Открыла сейчас наш городской сайт с обьявлениями.Так там насчитала на первой странице 12 обьявлений от разных ведущих.И только у двоих свои фото стоят.А у остальных либо тортик,либо невесты с нета вставлены. И цена совсем смешная.Вот как работать при такой рекламе? А ведь кто то и их берет. Девочки работаю 6 лет. а клиентам, как елка шариками не обросла. Город маленький ,ведущих много стало.Конечно приглашают.Но не так как хотелось бы. Хорошо если 2-3 раза в месяц работаю.А ведь бывают вообще пустые месяцы. Хорошо что есть постоянная работа. Даю обьявления в местной газете.Как привлечь внимание клиентов?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Может тоже крутой офис открыть в центре города с сверкающей рекламой и музыкой из колонок например вот эту:
 Нас ведущими зовут,
Приглашают там и тут
Отработать праздники различные!
Мы не в силах отказать,
И стремимся зажигать,
Настроенье создавать отличное!

Душу вкладываем в дело,
И хохмим всегда умело!
Оставаясь, неприлично трезвыми!
И танцпол мы покачаем,
И забавы разиграем,
И украсим праздники помпезные!

Там, где рулит тамада,
Не увидишь ни когда
Что бы кто лицом в салате тихо спал.
Шутки, юмор, добрый смех –
Вот он сладкий наш успех,
Если аплодирует, хохочет зал!

А когда погаснут свечи,
И окончен чудный вечер,
Мы, придя домой, включаем Интернет.
И на сайте МСК,
Ждут друзья – привет, пока!
И для нас приятнее местечка нет!

Ноги пусть гудят – устали,
Мысли в голове пропали,
Завтра отдохнем и снова поздравлять!
Бег в мешках, костюмы, песни,
Тянет нас туда, хоть тресни!
И ведущий не дает себе скучать!

А когда погаснут свечи,
И окончен чудный вечер,
Мы, придя домой, включаем Интернет.
И на сайте МСК,
Ждут друзья – привет, пока!
И для нас приятнее местечка нет!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Открыла сейчас наш городской сайт с обьявлениями.Так там насчитала на первой странице 12 обьявлений от разных ведущих.И только у двоих свои фото стоят


Фотографий тьма выставляли и, уверяю вас, хорошего качества...и ноль эмоций...:biggrin:




> Что делать будем?





> Как привлечь внимание клиентов?


 :Fz:   :Fz:   :Fz:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Если сосредоточиться на вопросе рекламы, ведущий может:
1. Создать свой сайт.
2. Раздавать визитки.
3. Оставить фото со своих программ в заведениях (если обстоятельства к тому располагают, у нас иногда при работе на новом месте администраторы сами спрашивают контакты. Возможно, это больше характерно для детских заказов, чтобы детей кто-то занял и они не носились, распугивая других клиентов. 
4. Оставляя фото в новом месте, оговорить небольшую сумму, которая останется "заведению", если клиент придёт к ведущему через него. Опять же, в случае с детьми, это дополнительная уборка и т.д.
5.Реклама в газете имеет смысл, если делать её постоянно. Чтобы люди знали, что в этой газете всегда есть контакты ведущих. Время от времени результата не даёт. Только под Новый год и т.д.
6. Есть у нас в городе телефонная безнес-справка. Услуги стоят около 50 долларов за 3 мес. Позвонив по этому номеру, можно узнать координаты тех, кто даёт рекламу в этой организации. Но, мне кажется, это тоже специфические клиенты. Люди, у которых всё расписано по минутам, времени, чтобы оговорить подробности у них нет, соответственно возможны недоразумения. Вплоть до того, что "Приедьте через час". Пока не обращалась туда.
7. Налаживать свою сеть среди людей тех профессий, которые смежны с профессией ведущего и могут порекомендовать, если к ним обратились раньше, хотя, со временем (а к хорошему привыкаешь быстро:biggrin:) хочется работать командой.
Люди, давайте продолжим список...
*innca*,
Инна, а диски раздавать - делиться своими наработками с конкурентами. Может, на дисках фото ролик размещать, и то короткий, чтоб заинтриговать, типа, висит груша и дать представление о своей работе, но не более. Я вот попробовала, кому интересно: 
Ролик здесь

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня хорошо работает реклама на нашем свад. портале в совокупности с сайтом www.svadbaspb.ru/0_tamada.html  Там очень удобно - переходишь на страницу ведущего, потом можно сразу на сайт к ведущему. Вот эта реклама работает! Если у вас есть что то подобное - советую!  Но мне мало - конкуренция...многие раскрученные, именитые, там про каждого два миллиона хвалебных тем открыто на форуме, а меня никто не пиарит... :mad:



> ты своим вопросом поставила меня в тупик


 извини :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребята, вот для таких, как мы, голоштанных, у которых есть энтузиазм, кретивность мышления, талант в конце концов!!! но нет возможности пробиться, ты не можешь постоянно забирать из своего скудного бюджета львиную долю на рекламу, но ты хочешь получить свою долю клиентского пирога и существует понятие- Гуерилла Маркетинг! :biggrin: Что такое Guerilla? Партизанский маркетинг. Почитайте,что пишут умные люди, которые уже на этом собаку съели. Не так много статей в интернете, но уже есть. http://www.polylog.ru/ru/marketing-c...-marketing.htm (это свободный перевод с Википедии) Сразу отметаем способы раскрутки агрессивного характера. Я не предлагаю, например во время футбольного матча, спонсированного Кока-Колой, выбежать на поле в неглиже с плакатом Пепси...:biggrin: Это как раз тот случай.
 Давайте подумаем, как можно прорвать оборону цивильно, красиво и креативно.  :Aga:

----------


## maxcimum

Я тоже вставлю пару слов. В газетах не даю рекламу давно. Пыталась пару раз и каждый раз звонили в поиске очень низких цен...
Даю модули рекламные 1/4, пишу статьи в каталоги (бесплатные и платные). один журнал у меня уже заказывает статьи. НО притока клиентов это не дает. Да, бывают звонки по каталогу, бывает, что клиент говорит: "читал вашу статью, хочу свадьбу такую-то, как вы описывали". Но это не то кол-во клиентов. которое займет мой календарь ))) Сайт есть, на форумах пишу. Вот и получается что по амбарам намела. по сусекам наскребла :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

Почему именно на Гуерлла я обратила ваше внимание? Потому что вчера была на выставке - Эвент менеджмент, организация праздников, выставок, конкурсов и пати. Были общие лекции и были разделенные по темам. Так вот- в один из часов дали 3 темы: авторские права, Кризисная ситуация в PR и Гуерлла. Практически ВСЕ, кто пришел в тот день на это мероприятие пошли именно на эту тему. почему? Потому что классический PR уже не работает, увы (за малые деньги) ... Все хороши, но надо как-то выделиться, написать такое о себе объявление, чтобы именно тебе позвонили, провести так PR компанию своего маленьго предприятия, чтоб именно тебя заметили. Это ОЧЕНЬ сложно - найти такую креативную изюминку, я знаю, но это возможно.  :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я вот попробовала, кому интересно:


Лена, ролик посмотрела, мне кажется ты слишком перестраховалась :biggrin:... Текста много - фоток мало!!! Переделай!!! Добавь, где смеются люди (если фишки боишься показывать)- просто смеются и что то происходит, пусть не понятно что! :Aga:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*innca*,
Это не страховка, просто фоток больше и нету, прошлёпали мои фотографы-музыканты:biggrin:. И не сфоткали просто смеющихся людей. Но вообще, добавить нужно бы такие. 
Однако, пока такой вариант оправдывает мои цели.
Цель - дать представление обо мне и передать атмосферу. Правда, там ошибочка одна есть в тексте, её исправлю. Но, просто, у нас народ вообще не очень привык к такому сервису, где ведущий демонстрирует всего и много. Очень не многие ведущие пока имеют такой материал и готовы предоставить клиенту. Не хочу формировать излишне потребительское отношение:biggrin::
- это - нравится, а это, ну, пусть будет... Не хочу, чтобы смотрели и перебирали. 
А чем больше человек знаком со сферой проведения праздника, тем больше ему нужно фото, для того, чтобы получить представление и то, никаких гарантий, что оно не будет ошибочным... А с очень уж требовательными заказчиками я сама пока не готова работать.
Всё хорошо в меру. 
Пока это моя мера:biggrin: :Aga: :biggrin:...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Марина, тему какую нужную открыла! Обязательно сейчас почитаю про партизанский маркетинг. Давно думаю, что нужны новые ходы, действия, чтобы твоё имя на слуху было.
Рекламу в газету даю постоянно, хотя ею и пользуется низкобюджетное население. но пока не отказываюсь. В журналах и каталогах - тоже есть реклама. Визитки - на каждом празднике. БиБиСи - работает. Но.... всё это недостаточно. Тоже вижу, что есть раскрученный народ, которые годами гонят одну программу, но их приглашают и приглашают. А тут каждый юбилей готовишь именно под человека, только для него придумываешь новые ходы. Но тебя так не знают. 
Можно со свадебными салонами дружбу взаимную вести. но это опять реклама, а не пиар.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*eva-prazdnik*
Лена, я тоже ролик посмотрела. Как и где ты его раздаёшь или ещё только собираешься? Ролик красивый, но этого мала. Я с Инной согласна, пусть и коротенький, но он должен передать не только лиричный настрой (что у тебя сделано с успехом), не только изюминку(это тоже есть у тебя), но и атмосферу веселья, настрой публики.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Пока только собираюсь. Разместила объявление в одном из местных порталов, обратились по сети потенциальные клиенты (а кто конкретно - никакой информации). Вы, говорят первая к кому обращаемся, решение о сотрудничестве примем позже, но фото хотелось бы посмотреть. Им дала ссылочку.



> но он должен передать не только лиричный настрой (что у тебя сделано с успехом), не только изюминку(это тоже есть у тебя), но и атмосферу веселья, настрой публики.


 Спасибо :flower: !
Но, мне кажется, передаёт и пока так и оставлю. 
Когда будет свой сайт, нужно сделать что-то более глобальное.
А сейчас не готова я пока при таких раскладах отдавать больше...
В общем, это авторское:biggrin:...
Но в данной теме меня больше беспокоит не качество моего ролика, я его привела, как вариант привлечения клиента. Давайте поговорим о других способах рекламы. Народ, открывайте секреты частых продаж:biggrin:!!! Ну или продаж не частых, но за о-очень большие деньги:biggrin:!

----------


## Лина М.

Привет всем! Всем доброе утро! 
Наконец-то возникла тема, которую я считаю не только актуальнейшей для профессии ведущих, но и жизненно важной для нашего форума. Я считаю, что интерес к форуму у "закоренелых" стал угасать именно из-за отсутствия новых профессиональных тем.
За два года плотного общения все сценарии-тосты-подходы-анекдоты-притчи-игры и тд. уже детализированы до молекул! "Акулы банкетов" приходят в поисках интересной темы для обсуждения, и видя всё те же "как встречать молодых" да "когда лучше проводить эпизод с вручением подарков" уплывают.... в другие форумы. 
Закрытие музыкальных тем стало прекрасной добычей для всех нас - от природы красноречивых и изголодавшихся по острым дискуссиям тамадам. Кризис коснулся форума: «киты» обиделись за то, что их не спросили, админ устал отбиваться. Форумчане, подспудно чуя неладное, стали открывать всякие «левые» темы, лишь бы удержать общение, лишь бы иметь возможность вновь и вновь возвращаться сюда за ощущением «причастности» к этому кругу, к общему делу. 
Я обратила внимание, что тема *«Позитив»,* созданная *Медведиком*, за рекордно короткий срок встала на уровень самых раскрученных тем. Догадываетесь, почему?
_Кстати, скажу откровенно: тему «Позитива» я изначально не приветствовала, так же как и «розовые тетрадки». А когда появилось «Решили завести второго ребенка», я подумала: ну всё, форуму ведущих кранты! Следующим «открытием» станет «Как я рожала», потом «воспитание дошкольников» и….. понеслось!_ 
Поэтому, большое спасибо *Марине Мазайкиной*, которая сумела в очередной раз создать прецедент для нового витка профессионального общения! Я обязательно внесу свою лепту, т.к. кое чего «секу» в этом деле. Щас убегаю. До встречи!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Я обратила внимание, что тема «Позитив», созданная Медведиком, за рекордно короткий срок встала на уровень самых раскрученных тем. Догадываетесь, почему?


Там доброжелательная атмосфера. Люди поддерживают друг друга, это вдохновляет. Для творческого человека это очень важно! :smile:




> А когда появилось «Решили завести второго ребенка», я подумала: ну всё, форуму ведущих кранты!


Человек задал вопрос в "Беседке". И появилась отдельная тема. Есть люди, для кого это актуально. Для меня вот нет, к сожалению. Но я очень рада за девчонок. :smile:



> уплывают.... в другие форумы.


Можно и здесь создавать актуальные темы. А попытки клонирования МСК выглядят по меньшей мере нелепо....
Простите, что не по теме. Я уже высказывалась здесь. Пока ничего нового сказать не могу. Тема и правда замечательная. Буду внимательно следить.
*SONYA_07*, Было бы интересно твоё мнение именно *по теме*... :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*SONYA_07*,
Лина, десять раз бы нажала тебе сейчас на весы, но увы, только спасибо дают. До чего обидно, что общение на профессиональном уровне превращается в форум домохозяек. По привычке заглядываю сюда ежедневно, но уже не просиживаю часами, не с кем стало общаться о том, чему посвящён раздел. Дорогие коллеги, все вы замечательные люди, но постоянно пить кофе и угощать друг друга пустой болтовнёй, наверное, это лучше сделать не здесь. Оторвитесь от ахов и охов, загляните сюда, высскажите свои мысли.

----------


## Медведик

> оговорить небольшую сумму, которая останется "заведению"


вот этот вариант на примере колег - самый действенный...если один харизматичный администратор будет иметь выгоду от ваших заказов о уговорит клиента взять именно вас - а значит несколько заказов в месяц вам обеспечены..но нужно быть готовыми что работать прийдётся с чжими музыкантами...

если вам достаточно получать небольшой гонорар - хорошо использовать раскрученные агентства...они любят дешовую рабочую силу - и чем больше на вас имеют - тем лучше раскручивают именно вас..но лично меня такой вариант не устраивает...поэтому пришлось быстро с ними расстаться

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> В газетах не даю рекламу давно. Пыталась пару раз и каждый раз звонили в поиске очень низких цен...


аналогично..в газете ищут НЕДОРОГОЙ вариант.. и просто пробивают по ценам..а ценовая политика ведущих очень разная..я не придерживаюсь варианта дешевле - но больше... лучше я проведу меньше но по-крупному.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> партизанский маркетинг


партизанский маркетинг - наш рекламный клуб предлагал свои клиентам. Там главное ИДЕЯ!!! ПРимер: ваш "клиент" с воодушевлением расхваливает собеседнику ваше мероприятие в многлюдном месте (чтобы у народа например в очреди или метро была возможность прислушатся)

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> тему «Позитива» я изначально не приветствовала


Сонечка при всём моём уважении - не могу согласиться. Считаю что тема нужная...ведь это одна из сторон профессионализма ведущей - уметь создавать позитивную атосферу вокруг себя...делиться своим душевным теплом (так как именно на энергетику ведущей клюют потенциальные заказчики) ну и важная составляющая - восстанавливать в кратчайший срок свои физические и эмоциональные силы. Впрочем - это моё мнение.. 
А то что тему обвиняют в излишней СЛАЩАВОСТИ ... так степень её восприятия у всех разная..и нам ак творческим и эмоциональным людям НЕОБХОДИМО слышать в свой адрес тёплые слова...ВАЖНО чтобы они гоорились ИСКРЕНЕ и от души.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> спасибо Марине Мазайкиной, которая сумела в очередной раз создать прецедент для нового витка профессионального общения!


А вот в этом на 100% - Инне за идею и Марине за открытую темо СПАСИБО)))

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*



> не с кем стало общаться о том, чему посвящён раздел


Ириш...ну вот я сейчас "куплена" на пол года вперёд...веду пиар-акции ..которые построены на индивидуальном очень специфическом подходе.... Потому в темки заглядываю - но на практике пока не применяла то что нашла в форуме.


С удовольствием просматривая темы - стараюсь помочь или пообщатся на профессиональные темы...НО для меня прежде всего важна АТМОСФЕРА... и взаимовыручка на форуме..именно за это я его и ценю. 
Я например стараюсь не смотреть ТВ ...только выборочные передачи..а фильмы по ДВД. НУ не люблю я негатив...а он нет-нет да выплеснется в одной из тем...
потому и пришла мысль создать "Позитив" - т.к. критика может быть конструктивной и необидной...а может походя больно ранить..а надо бережнее относится друг к другу... ведь только мы как коллеги можем понять СКОЛЬКО сил и ЭМОЦИЙ мы вкладываем в свою работу.

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
Итак завершу всё что говорила: 
1. На первом этапе помогли агентства...но они заинтересованы в ведущих  с маленьким гонораром - накручивая чуть ли не двойную цену на их работу. 

2. Неплохой вариант работы с конкретным заведением. Либо Вы их настолько заинтересовали что ОНИ хотят ИМЕННО ВАС и готовы платиь ВАШУ цену..либо вы внедряете систему отката ..тлько ТОМУ КТО НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО ОБЩАЕТСЯ с потенциальным клиентом.. а не дирекции и не заведению.

3. Професиональные группы в инете (ваш город)..формы местного масштаба и обобщённые (артисты, ведущие, музыканты....) сайты. Но здесь скорее нужно просто быть - чтоб тебя знали...не факт что прийдут заказы.

4. Газеты (не даю)...журналы (вряд ли есть вхлоп)...сайт (у меня был ..но не работал..скорее информационное подспорье - люди посмотрев фотои видео уже готовы общаться по-существу)

5. Визитки с ЗАГСАХ - их там целый пакет дают.

6. А вот визитки в салонах платьев - более реалный вариант.

7. САРАФАННОЕ РАДИО.... и хорошая работа - пока самый лучший и приемлемый для меня вариант...

----------


## Ильич

*SONYA_07*,
Всяк вправе иметь свою точку зрения.
По мне так весь форум уже год как сплошная розовая тетрадка. Большой дамский клуб по ведению мероприятий. Есть некое количество мужчин, которые все реже и реже и еще реже здесь появляются. А появившиеся пропадают успешно.
Больше всего меня конечно торкнула фраза *Мужчинам вход воспрещен*.
Я подумал, может над всем форумом для ведущмх выставить? Что на 90 % было бы правдой?
Давайте проголосуем.

----------


## Инна Р.

*SONYA_07*,
 Лина, как ты считаешь - нужно ли тусоваться на местном свадебном форуме... беседовать с невестами, где то им давать советы, где то сприть... Это та сторона, которую я не спользую совсем. И даже не читаю наш форум местный... Может зря? И надо себя заставить... Но мне самой кажется, что все что я там напишу, невесты будут читать и расценивать как саморекламу. А многие пишут и их имена там всегда на слуху...  :Aga: 
А к идее раздавать диски у Звагса как ты относишься?... Мне все это кажется какими то унизительными способами рекламы и я на это не иду. А может зря?

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Ильич*, Ну что уж так утрировать... Да была ситуация, когда особо щепетильных коробило обращения типа " Здравствуйте, тетки" . Вот для них эту тему и открыли. И на тот момент таких барышень было много. Но и в розовую тетрадку они не поспешили... Но это уж их проблема. Им предложили место, где их никто не будет оскорблять своим креативом. И это все помнят и понимают! Так что не надо обижаться на розовую тетрадку.
многим приторно общение в картинках про котов и еду, и мне тоже.
Я пытаюсь забрасывать интересные темы для бесед, и эту про рекламу я забросила - но это все почему то мало кому интересно. Вот и ты, *Ильич*,ни слова про рекламу не написал - а только про дела, которые сложились на форуме. :biggrin:
Поэтому и рулят рецепты вкусных блюд... в разделе ведущих.

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
А теперь по теме.
Можно создать группу в социальных сетях - "В контакте", "Одноклассниках" и т.д. - приглашать ежедневно в эту группу людей, набрав в поисковике слова - Помолвлен и Ваш город. Размещать в группе статьи, видео, фото, темы для бесед забрасывать. Знаю, что у некоторых ведущих (например у Марьи) это самый большой процент взятых работ, из "Контакта". У мнея это почему то не работает. Может писать интересно не умею, или в нашем городе к таким сетям не столь серьезное отношение. А для вас, тех кто еще это не пробовал - советую попробовать, может тоже будет работать на вас эта часть интернета. :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Лина, как ты считаешь - нужно ли тусоваться на местном свадебном форуме... беседовать с невестами, где то им давать советы, где то сприть... Это та сторона, которую я не спользую совсем. И даже не читаю наш форум местный... Может зря? И надо себя заставить... Но мне самой кажется, что все что я там напишу, невесты будут читать и расценивать как саморекламу. А многие пишут и их имена там всегда на слуху... 
> А к идее раздавать диски у Звагса как ты относишься?... Мне все это кажется какими то унизительными способами рекламы и я на это не иду. А может зря?


Вот это все должна делать не ты сама, а кто-то!!! В этом самая главная причина. Я уже полгода учусь (уже рассазывала) в этом направлении. То, к чему доходила и  понимала интуитивно, на все, оказывает есть свои законы. В прошлом месяце нам 4 дня читал лекции практический пиарщик, у него своя фирма. Он учил, как проводить PR концепты, что важно, что ни в коем случае нельзя делать. Так вот - самому  себя пиарить - НЕЛЬЗЯ! Получишь обратный эффект. На форуме местном- очень хорошо, но не ты должна писать, пусть пишут те о тебе, кто тебя знает, у кого уже проводила что-то. И не надо стесняться просить писать рецензии. Сегодня интернет- один из самых важных путей связи с клиентами. Раздаешь визитки после проведенного мероприятия, пусть там будет ссылка и на этот сайт. Даже критика в свой адрес и ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ на нее ответы - *ВСЁ это работает на твой имидж*. 
Приведу пример. В Германии был большой скандал с монстром телефонной сети - Дойче телекомом. 


> ...в ФРГ в связи со «шпионским скандалом» пошатнулось доверие к немецкому телекоммуникационному концерну «Дойче телеком». Поводом для скандала послужила ставшая достоянием гласности информация о том, что руководство концерна через частные детективные агентства в нарушение закона об охране личных данных организовало слежку за членами наблюдательного совета компании и журналистами в целях определения источников утечки информации.


Ситуация кризисная. Чистыми выйти из воды практически невозможно. Что делает концерн?  Зайдя к ним на сайт можно было посмотреть видео в режиме реального времени, запись с камер, которые установлены прямо перед главным зданием, прямая трансляция всего, что происходит внутри концерна и снаружи. И подпись: мы открыты для всех.  :Ok: 
Ну мы чуток отвлеклись. 
Вернемся к пиару себя, любимой (ого). Еще раз хочу направить ваши мысли именно на PR, а не рекламу. ЭТО РАЗНЫЕ ПОНЯТИЯ! Напоминаю- рекламируете вы конкретные игры, свадьбы с стиле..., копроративы на тему..., и это все вы можете делать сами, при личной встрече или по телефону, на своем или любом другом сайте или в газете или на том же местном свадебном форуме, т.е. РЕКЛАМИРУЕШЬ свой товар, это нормально. 
PR- это работа на повышение имиджа себя, своего статуса, своего профессионализма. Это вы сами делать просто не имеете права! Загубите на корню. Поверьте. 
Кстати, после курса я подошла к тому преподу и спросила: сколько стоит провести PR кампанию, например, фестиваля, который я проводила. 4000 евро, такова стандартная цена такой раскрутки. 
Исходим из того, что на сегодня у нас нет даже 1000 евро. И пиарить фестиваль нам не надо, нам нужно повысить СВОЙ имидж, поднять СВОЙ статус, чтоб клиент придя к вам просто сказал: "ДОВЕРЯЮ!". Вот давайте и попробуем общими усилиями выработать основные пункты.
Начнем с первого, что должно быть. *Логотип и слоган. *  Клиент должен визуально запомнить вас. Именно картинка фиксируется в памяти первой. Логотип - это ваше лицо, настроение, энергетика. Он должен ВСЁ сказать о вас. Это очень непросто, я знаю. Но надо! Переройте весь интернет, найдите друзей- художников, сами варьируйте и манипулируйте со шрифтами. Не обязательно лого должен быть рисунком, это может быть и просто буква, знак, но главное- это должен быть ВАШ знак. Цветовая гамма -  1-2 цвета, не больше. 
*Слоган или клейм.* Тоже очень важно. Как в одном предложении выразить все, что хочешь написать на страницу? Трудно. Во-первых: отойдите от банальностей- "Праздник в ваш дом" или "С нами жизнь краше". Клиенту уже это набило оскомину, поверьте. лучше вообще ничего не писать, чем писать это. (мое мнение) :Aga: 
Еще раз повторю- на все написанное- ИМХО! Готова спорить, обсуждать и менять свою позицию. :wink: :Aga:  Для этого и влезла в тему.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*VETER NAMERENJA*,



> Дорогие коллеги, все вы замечательные люди, но постоянно пить кофе и угощать друг друга пустой болтовнёй, наверное, это лучше сделать не здесь. Оторвитесь от ахов и охов, загляните сюда, высскажите свои мысли.


А вот приглашать в новую тему можно как раз из Позитива. Потому что отследить ВСЕ темы практически невозможно, потыкаешься-потыкаешься и возвращаешься туда, где все знакомо.
Тем более вспомните, в какой момент Позитивная появилась - когда началось очередное выяснение отношений в других темах, когда надоело читать злобные выпады некоторых .
 У нас на 1 месте это реклама от администратора кафе за %(неделю назад и я так себя прорекламировала, а вчера уже поступил оттуда заказ), на 2 - сарафанное радио, и очень хорошая - статья в местной газете от благодарных клиентов. Остальное у нас не катит, вот почему я не заморачиваюсь с сайтом- потому что себя представила в роли клиента и попыталась найти тамаду по инету, убила кучу времени, но не выбрала :biggrin:
А пиарить себя по-настоящему, за большие бабки - для этого нужно быть звездой, наверное. Или профи, к коим я себя не отношу, вижу прекрасно свои ошибки.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Mazaykina*,
 Мариш, а как же тогда пиариться не имея 4000? 
Отзывы на форумах - это хорошо, но посылать туда молодых стыдно... я даже намЁкивать об отзывах на своем сайте стесняюсь.
И куда прицепить слоган и логотип? 
И вообще с чего начать пиар-компанию?


> от администратора кафе за %(


У нас в каждом почти ресторане стоит коробка с визитками ведущих - вот и весь пиар. Наверное кто то и занимается предлагая вас за %, но это нужно искать, предлагать админам и т.д., что тоже как то унизительно. Да и уверена, что у каждого из них таких просильшиков - много. :mad:

----------


## swinging

> Я подозреваю что ты много лет работаешь и работаешь не только со своей ведущей?


Как банкетный ди-джей, я работаю ТОЛЬКО со своей ведущей (у другой на меня не хватит нервов, это я здесь такой пушистый, а на работе я - жесть), мало того, это она меня затащила в этот бизнес (банкетный). Поэтому за семь лет я только один раз работал с ведущим с телеканала (как нибудь напишу об этом, история тоже во многом поучительная). Ещё скажу так, народ "покупает" всё равно ведущую, а с нею и ди-джея (это наше непременное условие (райдер)), даже если работают "живые музыканты", всё равно такса у нас одна почасовая.


> Да и начинал ты (если не пользуешься объявлением) с гос. учреждения, т.к. в твоем распоряжении была хорошая муз. аппаратура, которой не было ни у кого по причине жутких дифицитов в те времена... Или я опять не права?


Не знаю, опять или нет, но не права (да ты и не могла этого знать, я нигде об этом не писАл). На гос.учереждении я отработал всего пять лет и то, не по своему профилю, а на заводе, для того, чтобы встать в очередь на кооперативную квартиру. Гос.аппаратуры у меня тоже никогда не было. Дискотеки (по нынешнему клубы), когда их разрешили (это восьмидесятые) мы с ребятами организовывали на свои личные деньги. Правда потОм кто-то остался за бортом, а кто-то ипользуя свои комсомольские связи полез на экраны телевизоров (явно не я). Довелось мне поработать и грузчиком, и курьером, и "поджопником" (личным водителем). Как я попал работать в клуб, в столь почтительном возрасте, это другая история, но и клубной аппаратурой я никогда не пользовался, скорее наоборот (я имею ввиду вертушки и ноутбуки). 



> Еще раз повторяю - честь вам и хвала, вы крутые, у вас есть имя и вам не нужно рекламироваться!


Про крутых я уже отвечал, а вот насчёт имени, да здесь ты права. И насчёт вип клиентуры. Редко (но бывает), что мы их выбираем (клиентов), в основном, они - нас, и не каждую неделю это бывает Газпром или Мосэнерго, бывает такое, что... ну, у всех наверное, бывает, никакое мы не исключение.
Ну вот, зафлудил тему, но ответил, как обещал.

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Про крутых я уже отвечал, а вот насчёт имени, да здесь ты права.


Спасибо за ответ! Ну раз я права хотя бы в этом пункте, может поподробнее? У твоей ведущей имя - оно раскручено как? Исключительно на сарафанном радио? Тогда за сколько лет? И раскручено ли оно так, что работа есть всегда? :redface: Или пусть работы не так много, но услуги очень дорогие, поэтому вам хватает?  И действительно ли, она никогда не пользовалась рекламой, а только сарафанным радио? Или начинала с постоянки в ресторане (как это было раньше повсеместно?) В общем, если не секрет - расскажи начало! :smile: ЕЁ начало!

----------


## Раюшка

> нужно ли тусоваться на местном свадебном форуме... беседовать с невестами, где то им давать советы, где то сприть... Это та сторона, которую я не спользую совсем. И даже не читаю наш форум местный... Может зря? И надо себя заставить... Но мне самой кажется, что все что я там напишу, невесты будут читать и расценивать как саморекламу. А многие пишут и их имена там всегда на слуху...


Я, как сидящая на местном форуме в свадебной ветке, подпишусь под каждым словом!!! Даю советы... и сидят у нас в ветке, беседуют с будущими невестами фотографы, видеографы... И периодически невесты задают вопросы: а что вы знаете о фотографе Васе Пупкине? О ведущей Маше Тёлкиной? Посоветуйте, плиз, хорошего оператора......:mad:
Я иногда не выдерживаю и спрашиваю: а к тем, кто "в семье", Вы не хотите обратиться???!!!
А вот из форумчан одесских меня никто не знает как ведущую. Нет, одна знает, но она заходит редко, она писала мне в личку кучу комплиманов, но в ветке ей, видать, лень отписываться... Видно, когда она заходит, мнение обо мне не приходится к слову...

Мазайкина на все сто права!!!! И за открытие темы отдельный респект.
Может, нужно просто притянуть к себе ФАРТ???!!! Как это сделать?

Пы. Сы. А поощрять рестораторов откатами - так это все делают...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Может, нужно просто притянуть к себе ФАРТ???!!! Как это сделать?


Вот это вопрос!!!!  :Ok:  К магам обратиться?  :Vah:   Тут каждый решает сам... 
Я лучше лишний раз в церковь забегу, попрошу работы  :Aga: .
Я считаю, что и так мне оченьььььььь фортит. Я пробилась (хоть и не шибко высоко) сквозь толпы хороших ведущих и у меня есть клиенты. Меня не закидали помидорами, не ославили на инет и я достаточно благополучно двигаюсь в этом бизнесе. Это уже не мало! Но... нужно больше. :rolleyes:

----------


## Раюшка

Я горжусь тем, что организовала 26 февраля маленькую тусу свадебщиков из соответствующей темы на местном форуме. Нас было 14 чел. - в основном фотографы, видеографы и представители агентств. Правда, почему-то так всегда получается, что я давала работу для фото и видео, а вот "отмщения" не получала, потому что, как правило, сперва обращаются к ведущей, а потом к фото-видео... во всяком случае, у меня...
Агентства меня всё же мало интересуют, туда обращаются ленивые с большими кошельками, это, по статистике, не моя публика. Да и не среагируют они, если им предложат ведущую не с громким именем. Замкнутый круг???

----------


## Инна Р.

> Замкнутый круг???


Ну пробиваться надо... иначе забвение и ты не в теме... А кушать хочется...
Я считаю, нужно использоватьвсе возможности. И агенства тоже. Если в цене с ними сойдешься. А публика оттуда действительно более сложная попадается - но ведь за это платят :biggrin:. Лишний опыт! И лишний кусочек хлеба.
Я вот тоже зарок давала - с агенством распрощаться. С августа от них ничего принципиально не брала... на днях позвонили, цену предложили в 2 раза почти больше, чем в прошлом году, поэтому придется опять дружить... а иначе с гордостью своей останусь не у дел.  Главное - не продешевить, а работать и с агенствами и с ресторанами можно.  :Aga:

----------


## swinging

> В общем, если не секрет - расскажи начало!  ЕЁ начало!


Начало.
Ведущая моя (по совместительству супруга, тоже моя) до этого, никакого отношения к сфере развлечений не имела. У нас есть хорошие знакомые, которые очень ОЧЕНЬ давно в этом бизнесе. Ну, работали они себе и работали, но вдруг им пришла в голову идея (а может клиентов стало черезчур много) привлечь нас. Она (будущая ведущая) "загорелась" и давай уламывать меня. Я посопротивлялся, но в конце - концов сдался. Знакомые дают нам аппаратуру (колонки) в аренду, клиентов (за 10%, поверь, это не большой процент) и условие, пол-года платить этот процент, работая только с их клиентами. За это время я делаю сайт, заказываю визитки (они должны быть приличного качества), регистрируюсь на всех свадебных порталах в интернете, какие сумел найти, даю объявление в газете "Из рук в руки" и в её электронной версии. Пожалуй из рекламы всё. Теперь отчёт. Из газеты позвонили раза три - банкетов ноль, из инета за год бывает звонков десять - банкетов штуки три (но сайты нужно раскручивать, а уменя нет на это ни малейшего желания, сейчас он у нас просто информативный, т.е. людям, кто-то где-то дал нашу визитку, они звонят нам и ведущая предлагает им на него зайти предварительно ознакомиться, с программой, предваряя это словами, чтобы они не пугались, так как сайтом мы бросили заниматься, но по их словам, решающее значение для них имеют отзывы в гостевой). Основной поток клиентов идёт, что называется из рук в руки (не газета, а в прямом смысле), сарафанное радио и визитки розданые на банкетах, причём мы раздаём их не всем, а только тем, кто просит. Есть у нас пятеро знакомых ведущих, тоже со своими звукарями, так сказать профсоюз, и мы перебрасываемся двойными клиентами друг с другом. К примеру на красную горку нам было восемь звонков, мы и цены подняли, а им всё равно, пришлось заниматься не подготовкой к банкету, а в спешном порядке их пристраивать, и причём, не кому попадя, иначе потеряешь лицо, а это упущеные будущие клиенты. Ну, как-то так.
Пы.Сы. На кабак мы никогда не работали, хотя предложений масса. Отказываемся. Это кабала. А у меня стойкое отвращение к "работе на дядю". 

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

*swinging*,
 Ты не сказал главного - сколько лет назад вы начинали и насколько сейчас большой поток! :biggrin:
Я первый год работала только на газетных объявлениях (мне никто клиентов не скидывал), и работу брала, пусть поменьше чем сейчас  - но для начала это было хорошо, учитывая отсутствие навыков общения с клиентами, фото и видео и т.д. ... второй год на газете и от агества, а сейчас со свадебного портала в совокупнсти с сайтом, и газета спасает в затишье - от туда работы дешевые, юбилейчики всякие, но иногда и они спасают. Визиток много разбирают - но сарафанное радио меня не прокармливает... Вот на днях юбилей звонил по сарафанному - хочет за 3 копейки, 7 часов и что б все сидели и весилились, ато танцевать они не могут - старые очень им 55 лет уже, переодеваться они не хотят, петь не любят и с деньгами тяжело расстаются очевидно... Послала звонить другим, по газете :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

Я опять вас верну в PR :biggrin:
Вот в соседнем разделе Гриша выложил ролик с ю-туба на совершенно отвлеченную тему! http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=123862

Посмотрите внимательно на сюжет. Какая главная тема его? Цель этого ролика?
=========
Подсказка: Классический пример Гуэрлла или партизанского маркетинга.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgQYi...eature=related Предыдущий ролик посмотрело 1500 человек, а эту ссылку, подписанную на русском посмотрели почти 19 тыс. человек и это не предел.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Цель этого ролика?


Показать недостатки конкурентов... В нашем деле - это не этично. Мы качество работы конкурентов как должны оценивать, исходя из чего... Кто судьи? У нас сложнее - нету стандартов, в отличии от железа для производства дверей и консервных банок... или Мариш - нужно таки хаить конкурентов?  :Vah:

----------


## swinging

> swinging,
> Ты не сказал главного - сколько лет назад вы начинали и насколько сейчас большой поток!


Как же не сказал? Ты наверное не заметила.



> Поэтому за семь лет я только один раз работал с ведущим с телеканала


Семь лет мы в банкетном бизнесе, вернее в августе будет семь.




> и насколько сейчас большой поток!


Сейчас, ты имеешь ввиду какой промежуток? В пост моя ведущая не работает совсем, вот и сейчас уехала в Дивеево на три дня. А если взять какой то средний показатель, то два банкета в неделю, бывает и один. Грубо говоря 10 в месяц. СтоИм четыре - пять тыс рос. руб в час, в зависимости от сложности, если оставляют сверхурочно ди-джея 3 тыс.рос.руб час. Бывает ведущую приглашают в наш клуб (там есть ресторан) одну на пару часов, как они выражаются "попи....ть в микрофон", то ей платят 5тыс.рос.руб.час.
Пы.Сы. А вот перед Новым годом, вообще был лом, все поотказались от дорогих выступающих и на нас на середнячков свалилась такая туча работы, что за две недели у нас был один выходной, а я вообще по три часа в сутки спал и то за рулём.  :Vah: 

Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

*innca*,



> нужно таки хаить конкурентов?


нет, не надо. Это точно оттолкнёт клиентов от тебя же первой! 
Я по себе сужу - когда мне начинают кого-то "поливать", мне становиться неприятно и я стараюсь от таких людей сразу срулить в сторону. Или если кто-то себя активно нахваливает - мне тоже от них хочеться срулить сразу же. Я их уже в качестве "колхозников" начинаю воспринимать, а не как профи.:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня есть один диск, с работой неизвестной мне ведущей. Девочка одна дала посмотреть. Свадьба на диске питерская... Значит и ведущая - наша. И там эта ведущая нудным голосом читает стишок - первый тост за молодых... И была у меня шальная мысль, сделать ролик и положить себе на сайт - что вот так начнется Ваша свадьба за 3 копейки, а дальше мой красивый первый тост под валь "Мой ласковый зверь" и подписать - а вот так начнется ваша свадьба за те деньги, которые я беру за свои услуги.... Что то типа того. Но совесть не позволила. Опять же та ведущая, которая мне так не понравилась, наверное будет в претензии... В общем что то этическое не дает мне так поступать. Хотя можно попробовать её лицо размыть? Кто что думает по этому поводу?  :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> "попи....ть в микрофон",


Я думаю, она очень хорошо ..... в микрафон! Респект!  :Ok:

----------


## swinging

> И была у меня шальная мысль, сделать ролик и положить себе на сайт - что вот так начнется Ваша свадьба за 3 копейки, а дальше мой красивый первый тост под валь "Мой ласковый зверь" и подписать - а вот так начнется ваша свадьба за те деньги, которые я беру за свои услуги.... Что то типа того. Но совесть не позволила.


И правильно сделала. Может совесть, а может интуиция. Клиент он тоже не дурак и не нужно его представлять в виде лоха, типа фрица в советских фильмах. Он прекрасно видит КАКИЕ технологии используются для того, чтобы его, скажем так, облапошить. И не возьмет ни ту ведущую, ни эту, а уйдёт к третьей. Мало того, там ещё и иском в суд попахивает, от нерадивой ведущей, выиграть она, конечно не выиграет, но нервов может попортить много.

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> И правильно сделала.


Так то оно так - да вот про китайские двери -можно, а про ведущих нет :biggrin:, получается. А на самом деле, мне просто стыдно было смотреть тот диск и обидно за людей, которые такие услуги получают. Не потому что я лучше - а потому что так совсем нельзя....  :Vah:

----------


## skomorox

Вот мы тут о высоких материях рассуждаем!
А как поступают всякие "Амвеи", "Гербалайфы" и им подобные "бренды"? Как они навязчиво пропихивают свои ничем не отличающиеся от других товары! И ведь ведутся люди на это "хождение в люди с товаром".

----------


## swinging

> А на самом деле, мне просто стыдно было смотреть тот диск и обидно за людей, которые такие услуги получают. Не потому что я лучше - а потому что так совсем нельзя....


Да-да! Те же самые эмоции. Такие бывают ролики это ужас. Одни стихи и Сердючка. Просто жалко чужих денег, даже пускай небольших. 


> Я думаю, она очень хорошо ..... в микрафон! Респект!


Нет, Инна, я думаю дело не в этом, а как её тут обозвали, в харизме. Вот буквально на прошлой неделе была свадьба. Предварительно приезжают жених с невестой смотрят фильмы, выбирают, что им нужно, а что нет. Короче каравай не нужен, конкурсы не нужны, поздравления не надо. Ну, посмотрели обменялись телефонами, ушли. Ведущая даже аванс не стала брать, спрашивает у меня, что мол будем делать с ними. Отвечаю, ты ведущая ты и думай, мне всё равно. Ходила, думала дня три, звонит им:"Ребята, вы меня извините, но я у вас свадьбу вести не буду, я не знаю, что мне с вами делать, это вам не надо, то не нужно, я вам посоветую другую ведущую, которая вам сможет помочь." Они в ответ как заорут в телефон:"Нет нам никто больше не нужен, мы вас видели мы вам ДОВЕРЯЕМ, сейчас привезём оплату полностью и проводите, что хотите, давайте и каравай, и конкурсы и.т.д. Так всё им и провели. И спасибо, и цветы, ну и водяра ди-джею.
Вот как это называется? 

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> мы вас видели


Ну так ты с этого и начал... Те, кто видели работу - с ними легко, они действительно доверяют. У меня на август такая свадьба взята (с прошлогоднего августа), они даже и программу не обсуждали - им уже все хорошо. Но, их мало - повторных клиентов. Может через 4 года и у меня будет их будет много... но за это время я с голоду помру. Нужно что то делать сейчас, срочно, только не знаю - что. :mad:

----------


## Ильич

Поговорим по теме.
ПИАР (паблик релейшенз связи с общественностью) или по русски ИМЯ.
Короля играет окружение.
Чтобы стать королем, надо иметь окружение или купить окруженеие.
На ИМЯ нужно работать день и ночь.
Иногда не надо - если ты талант и тебе повезло.
Как повезло Данилко и Розенбауму. на них в начале их карьеры решили заработать - записали пиратскую записть с их выступлением и стали продавать. Помните "гоп стоп мы подошли...." или " кто бельишко не возьмет ночью глазок не сомкнет" на кассетах? Мгновенно у особо неизвестных ребят появилось ИМЯ. Это повезло. Разин накупил ВАГОН кассет , записал на них музыку "Ласкового мая" и  раздавал бригадирам поездов с одним условием - крутить по трансляции во время движения поезда - 2 месяца и ИМЯ " Ласковый май" узнала вся страна - это заработал.
Когда ты на слуху и о тебе говорят - задача поддерживать ИМЯ - это сложнее чем зарабртать.
Технологически, имя нужно делать.
У нас это должно выглядеть так - избрать себе имя или говоря языком рыночным Товарный знак, разместить рекламу в специализированных изданиях, сделать сайт, пастись на месных форумах, хвалить конкурентов (выборочно и толковых) они похвалят тебя. Не хвалить себя даже зарегившись под чужим ником. Это сразу видно. Наладить отношения с видео фото операторами -рекомендовать тех кто отрекомендует тебя. Не ругать коллег, НИКОГДА. После проведения свадьбы просить молодоженов отписаться на местном ресурсе с отзывом - очень здорово стреляет. Так появится окружение которое будет играть на ИМЯ.
Органзовать о себе любимом статьи в прессе и приглашение на телевидение. В небольших городах это получается, утренние эфиры как правило периодически приглашают людей нашей професии.  Молодым начинающим журналистам из молодых газет нужен материал, чего бы его им не дать. 
Но все это будет бессмыслено, если не будешь РАБОТАТЬ и РАБОТАТЬ. Ведь ИМЯ - это прежде всего ежедневная работа. И реальная самооценка где ты и кто ты.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Нужно что то делать сейчас, срочно, только не знаю - что.


То что ты будешь делать сейчас - проростет только спустя время. Если уж совсем плохо то рецепт один реклама в газете типа Из рук в руки, и цена в два раза ниже. У нас люди сбросили цену в четыре раза ( в долларовом эквиваленте) - они с работой.

----------


## Медведик

> У нас есть хорошие знакомые, которые очень ОЧЕНЬ давно в этом бизнесе. Ну, работали они себе и работали, но вдруг им пришла в голову идея (а может клиентов стало черезчур много) привлечь нас.


прям один в один моя история  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Показать недостатки конкурентов... В нашем деле - это не этично.


Двери тут вообще ни при чем! Это был PR "Комсомольской правды". Вот и всё! Скромненько так, в сторонке, но яркими красками и на протяжении всего сюжета. И надо -то всего: купить дверь за 200 долларов и ее на виду у всех распилить... Зато, имидж комсомолки на ПОДСОЗНАТЛЬНОМ уровне вырос гораздо больше, чем если бы они вложили бешеные деньги в прямую рекламу. 



> Поговорим по теме.


Володя, спасибо  :Ok:  


> Молодым начинающим журналистам из молодых газет нужен материал, чего бы его им не дать.


  :Ok:  :Ok:  
Вот за что надо зацепиться! Провести какую-то акцию, которая ЗАИНТЕРЕСУЕТ прессу! Например, в Европе есть 3 темы, на которые в первую очередь клюет пресса: дети, экология, животные. Какие темы ПОЗИТИВНЫЕ интересны на сегодня в России, Украине? Или второй вариант интернет- такой ролик сделать, чтобы он передавался от одного пользователя к другому.  Но не флеш- анимация с выплывающим текстом - этим сегодня никого не удивишь. Лучше чем "Разговор с Б-гом" мы все -равно не придумаем, а хуже не надо. 
И название! От этого зависит смотрибельность сюжета. Первый о двери сюжет написан на английском- его посмотрело 1500, второй- на русском- сразу в несколько раз увеличилась аудитория.

----------


## Медведик

> У нас это должно выглядеть так - избрать себе имя или говоря языком рыночным Товарный знак, разместить рекламу в специализированных изданиях, сделать сайт, пастись на месных форумах, хвалить конкурентов (выборочно и толковых) они похвалят тебя.


спасибо Ильич - советы толковые.. только авот одно НО..как быть если ты юридически неоформлен как ведущий...не возникнет ли к такому успешному ведущему ряд налоговых вопросов?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Какие темы ПОЗИТИВНЫЕ интересны на сегодня в России, Украине?


благотворительность (праздники в дет.домах, в больницах..), здоровый образ жизни, традиции коренного населения (слегка модернизированные),те же животные (свадьба или день рождение кошек, собак)...партизанщиной будет и неформатное мероприятие (типа свадьбы голубых).. - это именно ПИАР...т.е. о событии заговорят..возможно о вас появится заметка в пресе или ТВ

----------


## Инна Р.

> НО..как быть если ты юридически неоформлен как ведущий..


Ну застукают, выпишут штраф 500 р. -тогда пойдешь и оформишься, особенно если ты будешь уже успешной ведущей...

----------


## Медведик

> штраф 500 р.


ну это совсем не проблема ;))

----------


## Ильич

> спасибо Ильич - советы толковые.. только авот одно НО..как быть если ты юридически неоформлен как ведущий...не возникнет ли к такому успешному ведущему ряд налоговых вопросов?


Если не будет команды сверху никто твас ловить не будет. Оформись в Украине это 110 грн в месяц 1330 в год. Я оформлен 10 лет и никто никогда ничего не спросил. Ну спросят, ну нет максимум административный штраф - это не страшно. Как правило один раз и работай дальше Никто за такой мелочью как свадебные ведущие дльше одного раза гонятьмся не будет.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Зато, имидж комсомолки на ПОДСОЗНАТЛЬНОМ уровне вырос гораздо больше, чем если бы они вложили бешеные деньги в прямую рекламу.


Сильно сомневаюсь... я там "Комсомолку" даже не заметила... И таких как я много  :Vah: .

----------


## skomorox

> я там "Комсомолку" даже не заметила... И таких как я много


я тоже не заметила, если честно. А где именно надо было увидеть название "Комсомольская правда"? Щаз, ещё раз пересмотрю. Или это всё в переносном смысле и прямых ссылок на "Комсомолку" там нет? Тогда зачем вообще такой ролик нужен? :Vah: 

Сходила, глянула ещё раз начало: в левом верхнем углу стоят буковки KP.RU - это и есть их реклама? если бы мне тут не сказали заранее, что это как-то связано с "КП", - никогда бы на эти буковки не обратила внимание!

----------


## Медведик

Ещё один пример "партизанского маркетинга" .. в супермаркете несколько разновозрастных товарищей увидев КЕТчУП - выражают бурный восторг...и очень эмоционально реагируют на него. Эпатажно...неординарно - чем и обращают вниание на себя... затем на сам продукт.

Или ещё один пример...по утру рядом с мусорным баками навалены пустые коробки с названием водки...их много..по всему городу. человек вынося мусор видит что люди её употрбляют в больших количествах и - и соответственно хот бы из любопытства ПРОБУЮТ!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Я привожу бытовые примеры чтоб было понятна схема...САМЫЙ ЯРКИЙ и КРУПНОМАСШТАБНЫЙ ПРИМЕР: нужно чтобы о новой марке автомобиля узнали...выкупают места (зрительские) на спортивном чемпионате и на эти места ставят автомобиль. емпионат транслируется по всему миру...и освещается в прессе... БЕСПЛАТНО этот автомобиль показали все телевизионщики. Потому что это НЕОБЫчНО...это ИЗ РЯДА ВОН... и это ИНТЕРЕСНО....т.е. вызывает резонанс в обществе.

часто артисты пользуютс чёрным пиаром  ведь гораздо проще заинтересовать обывателя чем то пикантным..ярко выделится из всех ведущих. Уверенна что например о ЛЫСОЙ ведущей - точно заговорят...и даже если это не принесёт заказа- её будут знать..она УЗНАВАЕМА!

----------


## swinging

> Ну застукают, выпишут штраф 500 р. -тогда пойдешь и оформишься, особенно если ты будешь уже успешной ведущей...


Застукать не могут. Я узнавал у людей, которые застукивают. Это, кончно не рекомендация к действию, а факт. Сейчас немного не 37- й год. Сейчас штраф выписывается в суде, а суду нужны доказательства. Т.е. фото-видеосъёмка факта передачи денег, причём с доказательствами, что эти деньги передаются именно за то, на чём тебя собрались поймать. Это гипотетически, конечно, возможно, но вот на практике? Это, кстати один из немаловажных факторов, по которым мы отказываемся и от пиаров и от широкоразвёрнутых рекламных кампаний. Нам проще ловить рыбку в мутной водичке. Мы не акулы шоубизнеса, мы щуки.
Пы.Сы. В посте, где я писАл про ведущую, ну где про попи...еть, допустил ошибку, конечно не за час 5т.р. а за два, но на чужой аппаратуре. Сорри.

Удачи!

----------


## Медведик

> один из немаловажных факторов, по которым мы отказываемся и от пиаров и от широкоразвёрнутых рекламных кампаний.


вот и я о том же...реклама исповдоль - ДА!!! а в открытую заявлять о себе как о ведущей..проговривать гонорар - это ж "с поличным"...

----------


## skomorox

*Медведик*,



> а в открытую заявлять о себе как о ведущей..проговривать гонорар - это ж "с поличным"...


ага! :Aga:  И я того же мнения!:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> вот и я о том же...реклама исповдоль - ДА!!! а в открытую заявлять о себе как о ведущей..проговривать гонорар - это ж "с поличным"...


Ой да кому ты нужна.. ну сказала, ну для рекламы, не обманешь не продашь . За 500 р штрафа будут тебя ловить? Сильно сомневаюсь.

----------


## Mazaykina

> я там "Комсомолку" даже не заметила... И таких как я много


Девочки, посмотрите внимательно- красный плакат стоит рядом с дверями и на нем раз 100 написано. :biggrin: В этом и изюминка. На счет авто - все верно. Все примеры правильные, теперь бы перейти на конкретно работу ведущего. Да, свадьбу  кошечек обязательно заснимут. :biggrin: Если не пресса- сами попробуйте. Срежессируйте, поймайте прикольные моменты, а потом так ненавязчиво- "Им все-равно, кто тамада на  ИХ свадьбе, а вам? :wink:" И свой логотип и телефон. (Это как пример) :rolleyes:

----------


## swinging

> Ой да кому ты нужна.. ну сказала, ну для рекламы, не обманешь не продашь . За 500 р штрафа будут тебя ловить? Сильно сомневаюсь


А вот здесь я Ильич, с тобой пожалуй в первый раз не соглашусь. В небольших городах вполне возможно, что и будут ловить. И даже не из-за пятиста рублей, а из-за галочки в отчётности. Естественно в крупных городах ловильщикам и без ведущих работы хватает, а вот в малых - не уверен.

Удачи!

----------


## Медведик

*innca*,
если уж и раздовать диски - то это нужно сделать запоминающимся способом - например если в пятницу-суб. нет заказа ...одеть ростовую куклу и ловить свадьбы на прогулке или во время фотосессий... в определнных местах перед банкетами можно застать десятки свадеб за несколько часов. На прогулку обычно отправляются с молодёжью - нашими потенциальными клиентами.

----------


## skomorox

> одеть ростовую куклу и ловить свадьбы на прогулке или во время фотосессий...


и в каком образе там предстать, чтобы тебя потом будущие молодожёны не узнали?:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> На прогулку обычно отправляются с молодёжью - нашими потенциальными клиентами.


Или не нашими.

Удачи!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:biggrin:Тема классная! 
Хоть с той ютубой у нас, мягко говоря, нелюбоффф, и яролик я не видела...
НО!
 :Vah: МЕНЯ ОСЕНИЛО! 
ЙОПРСТееееееееееее!
это ж легко и просто!kuku
И уже сижЮ и фантазирую!)))))) тока шеф мне по диоптриям настучит за такие заморочки и сделает обрезание креативного вектора!kuku

ДАЮ НАВОДКУ!
ЗЫ:biggrin: :Aga:  и не только НА водку, но и НА маслице с хлебом!!!!!

Вспомните ролики 10-летней давности (это кому уже ЗА.., а кому в то время было еще ПО - придётся напомнить!)

ВСПОМИНАЕМ!
 :Vah:  беременного мужУка с русой косой и в руке "ТВ парк" и слоган "Читайте ТВ парк и ваш кислотно-щелочной баланс будет в порядке!"

----------


## Саня Кэп

доброго!!!!О рекламе и ПР:давал объявления в газетах-2-3 звонка,оставлял/раздавал визитки-нет статистики обращений.И только могучее САРАФАННОЕ радио-основной источник заказов.Правда сейчас сотрудничаю с 2 эвент-агенствами-получаю заказы от них.Проанализировав сообщения в данной теме заметил,что в населённых пунктах с численностью до 1 млн.человек-актуально САРАФАННОЕ радио,в крупных городах-важна ИЗВЕСТНОСТЬ ведущего и понты! :Aga:

----------


## Sens

Классический случай скрытого пиара: Один предпрениматель - Шустов- нанял несколько десятков молодых людей, обучил манерам, иностранным языкам, и отправил в разные города Европы. Их задание: появляться в самых дорогих ресторанах и везде произносить одну фразу: "Коньяк Шустов, пожалуйста". 
Начало 20 века. :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Медведик, а можно поподробней? 


> веду пиар-акции ..которые построены на индивидуальном очень специфическом подходе....


 очень интересно. :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Медведик*,
 Ловить свадьбы на прогулке - бесперспективно. Они уже женятся. У них уже есть ведущая, чьи визитки разберут гости. Раздавать можно только возле Загсов, в часы приема заявлений. Можно напялить костюм надувной на раздавальщика :biggrin:, мне Иришка подарила... Остается раздавальщика найти!  :biggrin: И дисков нашлепать...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Остается раздавальщика найти!


 :Vah: :biggrin: :Aga: иннуська! сама и одевай! представляешь КАКОЙ БУДЕТ ПАСССАЖЖЖЖ!
И слоган "Тамада без тормозоффф! К весёлой свадьбе будь готофффф!"

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну еще логотип придумай и я на панель у Загса готова! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> понты


Как ты правильно заметил - ПОНТЫ!!! блин, совсем не хочу этим пиаром заниматься...  :Tu: 

*pypss*,
 Давай по делу - ты ж у нас продвинуй пользователь в обсуждаемых вопросах! :biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

> и я на панель у Загса готова!


Побьют....как пить дать побьют-из-за зависти :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Кто побьет? Молодожены? Чему позавидуют?  :Vah:  Надувному костюму?  :Aga:

----------


## swinging

> Побьют....как пить дать побьют-из-за зависти


Побьют, только не из зависти. Просто они очень любят лупить переодетых ведущих. Их хлебом не корми. Как увидят переодетую ведущую и давай её дубасить. Страсть.  :Vah:  А как увидят у неё в руках диски...  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  кранты!

Удачи!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Кто побьет? Молодожены?


Какие молодожёны? Другие переодетые ведущие.

Удачи!

----------


## Саня Кэп

а может не побьют..... :Aga:  Я вот однажды в костюме клоуна и с шарами шол на заказ через двор,во дворе сидела компания молодых парней и в осенней тишине я вдруг услышал:"Во,клоун идёт...Давайте ему по морде дадим?!...:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Другие переодетые ведущие.


Не, другие переодетые ведущие у Загсов не тусуются... Это только у меня с помощью коллег с МСК такая воспаленная креативная фантазия прет. Остальные в застое... по старинке работают, откаты дают работникам Загсов, что б те диски вручали... :biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> откаты дают работникам Загсов, что б те диски вручали...


Ого! Значит те настучат кому надо, чтобы те настучали тебе. Им свои откаты тоже терять не хочется.

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> чтобы те настучали тебе.


Да побоятся... Я ж буду в надувном костюме ТРЕНЕРА. Там бицепсы - УХ! 

А если сурьезно - пойду прайсы искать пиарщиков  :Vah: !

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Во-во, мне тоже кажется, что унизительно как-то. А что нужно сделать, чтоб в ЗАГСе наши диски раздавали, если мы приняли решение их раздавать? Может, лучше предполагаемые расходы на пиарщика потратить на администраторов и сотрудников Загсов? Хотя, лучше, совместить, конечно...

----------


## swinging

Хотя, кто его знает, может действительно не побьют. Надо проверить, путём научного эксперемента, иначе мы так истины и не узнаем.
Я когда оформлением шарами занимался тоже напарницу (не ведущую и не переодетую) ставил у загса с визитками и фотками, вроде были заказы.

Удачи!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*innca*,



> Это только у меня с помощью коллег с МСК такая воспаленная креативная фантазия прет. Остальные в застое... по старинке работают, откаты дают работникам Загсов, что б те диски вручали...



инна, поступай так - КАК ОТ ТЕБЯ НЕ ОЖИДАЮТ! УДИВЛЯЙ!
Расскажу пример из своей бурной молодости...Лет 20 назад проездом через Москву меня заинтересовала пилка с насадками для дерева. для металла и всё єто в чехольчике...я уговорила мужа купить...Он раскритиковал, что не мужЫцкая эта забава - пилка...Я его уговорила купить 20 штук по 400 рябчиков, и клятвенно пообещала продать у нас в городе...В то время все поголовно занимались "купи-продайным бизнесом"..И я не исключение, как раз ездили на закупки всякого ...технического хлама (это с моей стороны! а для мужа - очень даже нужные штучки!)..так вот, пару дней на базаре затишье...никто эту пилку не берёт...
И тут я ОЗВЕРЕЛА от такого невнимания и пристоилась в бабском шмоточном ряду (а коллеги железячники с хитрожопой ухмылкой наблюдают за моими действиями) 
Картина Репина "приплыли" - стоит суЧество женской наружности в фетровой шляпе, болоньевом пальтишке и наивными глазёнками светит через окуляры...Пару минут молчания, глубокий вдох и КАК ЗАОРУ "МАНИКЮРНЫЙ НАБОР ДЛЯ ЖЕНЩИН" - вся бабская половина рынка оглянулась, несколько с интересом и удивлением подошли..И ТУТ Я ТАК НАЧАЛА РАСХВАЛИВАТЬ ЭТОТ БАБСКИЙ НАБОР ПИЛОК, что за субботу и воскресение продала эти пилки по 1,500 тех же рябчиков...

Ребята! ЧТО БЫЛО ПОТОМ! На следующую субботу завалили этими пилами все хоз. и железячние ряды - НО ПОЕЗД УШЁЛ! И через две недели все уже продавали по 500 рябчиков. чтоб чуть-чуть оправдать свои капиталовложения....

----------


## Саня Кэп

ЗАГС-территория отчуждения,там и возле обычные законы бытия НЕ ДЕЙСТВУЮТ.....побьют....или стуканут в милицию :Aga: ....или в налоговую

----------


## swinging

> или стуканут в милицию....или в налоговую


Исключено. Нет факта правонарушения. А вот побить, ну это уже по второму кругу обсуждаем. Только эксперементальным путём.

Удачи!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Какие либо меры воздействия или ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНАЯ реакция возникнут только если такое ПРОМОУШЕН бутет систематическим,(ну не на раз,а хотя бы пару неделЬ/месяцев):wink:...А ещё можно пустить слух-что те кто прикоснуться к "Надувному Силачу"-будут жить долго и СЧАСТЛИВО

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> ЗАГС-территория отчуждения,там и возле обычные законы бытия НЕ ДЕЙСТВУЮТ.....побьют....или стуканут в милицию....или в налоговую


Саня, нанимаешь пару качков из ближайшей качалки и...представляешь КАКОЙ БУДЕТ ПИАР! )))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Тамада с охраной! 
И слоган "Круче ведущего Саши
Только ребята из "нашей раши"))))))))))))

Проведу свадьбу. юбилей, разборки любые!
Лишь бы были счастливы молодые!))))))))))))))))

----------


## swinging

Кстати, Инна, ты знаешь, что есть диски выполненные в форме визиток, прямоугольные (наверное знаешь, но так на всякий случай), вот они специально для презентаций.

Удачи!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Саша-парень удалой,слывёт лучшим ТАМАДОЙ,возле ЗАГСА он стоит,молодых-благославит :Aga:

----------


## Sens

*Mazaykina*,
Ждем с нетерпением новых советов.

----------


## skomorox

*Sens*,



> Ждем с нетерпением новых советов.


точно, а то всякую ерунду уже все пишут. т.к. никто похоже, не владеет информацией в данной теме.

----------


## swinging

> там и возле обычные законы бытия НЕ ДЕЙСТВУЮТ.....


kuku
Саня! Ошибки нуда проверять перед отправкой сообщения. Не бЫтия, а бИтия.
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> нуда


Нуда? Новое слово! :biggrin: Ошибки надо проверять...

----------


## swinging

> Нуда? Новое слово!  Ошибки надо проверять...


Нуда - это не новое слово, а два старых нужно и надо.

Удачи!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

Говорила же...



> чтобы пиариться нужны бабки. Если они есть, всё остальное-дело техники...


а подговорить кого-то, чтоб всем рассказывал про то как я веду....не смогу, не по этому я делу... :Tu:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ждем с нетерпением новых советов.


Ань, это, надеюсь, твоя фотка в аватаре? Удивительно энергетичная, позитивная физимоська. Обыграй ее. Убери мещанские перья, одень светлое что-то, улыбнись вот также и сделай визитку со слоганом: "Улыбка настоящей ведущей" И предложи в стоматологических поликлиниках. Шок? Конечно! Но наша цель какова? Шокировать и ПРИВЛЕЧЬ! А народ там сидит часами, читает все подряд, уверена, возьмут твою визитку. 
Итак второй закон PR- *найти правильную целевую группу.* Кому давать о себе информацию. Давайте поговорим, на кого можно расчитывать в своей PR компании.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> чтобы пиариться нужны бабки. Если они есть, всё остальное-дело техники...


Ксюш, я с самого начала говорила об одном из видов PR- Guerlla. Он не требует больших вложений, он расчитан на ШОК! Но нельзя скатываться на агрессивный партизанский маркетинг.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Да, на счет сарафанного радио- все правильно, работает, медленно но верно! Его в расчет не берем- это уже классика PR.

----------


## Саня Кэп

Целевая группа может быть самой неожиданной...Например:разместить свою рекламму в журнале о....металллторговле :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Например:разместить свою рекламму в журнале о....металллторговле


Обоснуй. Может и так, только опять разговор о рекламе! 
Приведу еще один пример: Приезжает в Берлин знаменитый симфонический оркестр. Традиционная реклама- да, можно. НО! Уже не работает: во первых, оркестров много, во-вторых и приезжих не меньше да и программы у всех мало отличаются друг от друга. Что делает PR компания? Она выискивает в составе оркестра скрипачку из пострадавшего от цунами района. Может она и не была там в это время, неважно! Важно, что есть индивидуальная зацепка! Все! Пошла работа: разосланы прессрелизы во всем центральные газеты и половина из них дана на первой полосе статьи: оркестр... приехал.... в его составе .... Разницу видишь, Саш?

----------


## IRUSIK77

> У меня есть один диск, с работой неизвестной мне ведущей. И там эта ведущая нудным голосом читает стишок - первый тост за молодых... И была у меня шальная мысль, сделать ролик и положить себе на сайт - что вот так начнется Ваша свадьба за 3 копейки, а дальше мой красивый первый тост под валь "Мой ласковый зверь" и подписать - а вот так начнется ваша свадьба за те деньги, которые я беру за свои услуги.... Что то типа того. Но совесть не позволила. Опять же та ведущая, которая мне так не понравилась, наверное будет в претензии...
> Хотя можно попробовать её лицо размыть? Кто что думает по этому поводу?


А может взять похожий кусочек сюжета из какого-нибудь советского фильма, много же есть таких, где именно в вычурном варианте - занудливым голосом объявляют о бракосочетаниии или начинается строго по-советски застолье. 
Еще есть хороший фильм по рассказам Зощенко - про свадьбу, где жених мельком видел невесту и на самой свадьбе обознался.  :Brunette:   :Scare: Там по-моему тоже есть эпизод очень смешной,  :Lex 09: где всех приглашали к столу. Можно из этого фильма сделать нарезку прикольную - там и драка, и "папа невесты" произносит тост и падает лицом в салат.
После этого - Ваша заставка и  Ваш красивый тост.

----------


## Лина М.

Перед тем, как выйти на самостоятельные «тамадинские» хлеба, я много лет работала в рекламе и в пиаре – как со стороны заказчика, так и со стороны исполнителя. И если бы я не понимала тонкостей работы с клиентом, путей воздействия на клиента, то вряд ли бы добилась успеха. Первое, что я изучила, - это общее состояние дел на ресторанной ниве культурно-развлекательных услуг для населения. И что же я обнаружила? Монстры советского и пост-советского ресторанного шоу-биза продолжают свою работу ведущими и музыкантами, плотно «забив» все точки! Им весь этот маркетинг, вместе с его пиаром – до лампочки, т.к. заказы им дает само заведение. Их конкуренты – чуть более молодые ведущие/музыканты, сбивающиеся в «клубы» и проводящие политику откатов для администраторов вновь открывающихся заведений. Эта категория – выпускники профильных культурно-педагогических учебных заведений, никакого другого образования и опыта работы в коммерческих структурах не имеющая! И та и другая категория считали и считают себя непоколебимыми профессионалами. Так оно и было до тех пор, пока уровень их услуг удовлетворял потребности населения. И в самом деле! Еще пять лет тому назад «корпоративный праздник» ассоциировался с хорошей массовой попойкой под звуки му и разухабистым тамадой. Еще пять лет назад никто не искал свадебного ведущего где-либо, кроме ресторана, в котором заказана свадьба. 
Но с развитием бизнеса, с вхождением в нашу жизнь клиент-ориентированного маркетинга, высоких технологий, с появлением компаний, вся деятельность которых построена по самым высоким стандартам, с появлением нового типа услуг и товаров, с появлением высококлассных менеджеров-профи, изменились и требования к организаторам развлекательных мероприятий. 
*Прежде чем начинать саморекламу и «самопиар», надо спросить себя: а в чем моя уникальность, что я могу предложить такого, чего не могут предложить другие?? Собственно говоря, на чем я буду строить свою рекламу и свой пиар??* Потратьте деньги на объявления, но если они будут стандартными, то затеряются среди остальных. Если вы будете работать так же, предлагать то же, то выхлоп окажется скромным и для скромных плательщиков. *Побеждает тот, кто делает иначе!* 
Продолжу...

----------


## swinging

> Приезжает в Берлин знаменитый симфонический оркестр.


А чем знаменит оркестр, даже название, которого сложно запомнить?


> оркестров много,


Но не все знаменитые.
Вот и ответ на вопрос. Второсортный товар, который необходимо продать. Для этого и нужна реклама. Хорошему товару реклама не нужна. Его  (хороший товар) люди ищут сами.
Если бы в Германию, к примеру приехал Элтон Джон, я думаю реклама была бы не нужна. Зайдите на его сайт и посмотрите до какого года проданы все билеты. А симфонический оркестр - пример не убедительный, вернее, наоборот более чем убедительный, т.е. нет спроса на товар, нужно изгаляться. А спроса нет только на отстойный товар. И это даже не IMHO. Да, согласен, есть много способов втюхать то, что никому не нужно, но это всё не работает в долгосрочной перспективе, НАРОД НЕ ЛОХ!!!, его можно развести пару раз, но сарафанное радио всё равно разнесёт молву, и ещё не известно, чем это для вас лично это обернётся, можно будет сидеть у себя в прекрасном офисе любоваться своими лейблами и бубнить свои слоганы и при этом жаловаться на кризис, который вдруг отбил всех ваших клиентов. А всё из-за того, что вы вдруг, в один прекрасный момент решили, что вам нужно не совершенствовать свой профессиональный уровень, а заняться продвижением себя, как товара на рынке услуг. Ну, как говорится, по делам и почёт.

Удачи!

----------


## Ильич

Вот как оттеняют своих ведущих..
Обратите внимание Илья недорого и остальные.
Какой пиар - ход!
http://skorosvadba.ru/uslugi/tamada/

----------


## Лина М.

В чем разница между "исполнителем" и "менеджером"? Первый делает только то и только так как хочет от него клиент. Второй, выслушав клиента, делает то и так, как выгодно ему самому. Исполитель отрабатывает гонорар, проедает его и ждет следущего заказа, менеджер зарабатывает деньги, делает бизнес и  часть заработанных средств вкладывает в развитие своего бизнеса. Это в полной мере относится к нам. Приводить примеры?
Все средства, описанные и предложенные здесь хороши. Что бы вы ни придумали, оно может сработать, а может и провалиться в тартарары. Просчитать невозможно!
Флаерами, буклетами, предложениями и прочим полиграфическим хламом забиты все общетсвенные места крупных городов: магазины, поликлиники, парикмахерские, кафе, почтовые ящики . А в небольших городах так же? 
Вероятность того, что в крупном городе "выстрелит" именно ваш флаер  есть. Но небольшая. В середине 90-ых, у меня, тогдашнего менеджера по продажам, был девиз: на десять контактов - один контракт. В начале 21 века моим девизом стала форумула: на сто контактов - один контракт. В 2009 году: на 300 контактов - один контракт.

----------


## Инна Р.

> что вам нужно не совершенствовать свой профессиональный уровень,


Не согласна!!! Совершенствовать свой уровень надо, но... это не панацея. Потому что хороших ведущих много, отличных ведущих много и суперских ведущих много, а до уровня Галкина не дотянуть никому, будут они совершенствоваться или нет. Так вот из всех - хороших и не очень живется легче тем, о ком говорят (иногда хорошо, иногда плохо, но говорят). :Aga: 
И тут не сравнить - бывают опытные, образованные и раскрученые ведущие, которые обнаглели так, что присылают на свадьбу вместо себя кого то другого... эти ситуации активно обсуждаются на свадебных болтайках - но им это не очень вредит... у них есть имя - ему верят, а сплетням с форумов верят меньше...
Запутали... сложно все.  :Vah: 
Вывод 1 - нужно найти отличие от других (видео в подарок - пойдет?)
Вывод 2 - нужно просить молодых писать отзывы на форумы
Вывод 3 - объявления продумать с точки зрения оригинальности 
Вывод 4 - запустить в инет оригинальные ролики 
Вывод 5 - совершенствовать свой уровень

Лина! Ждем продолжения и побольше конкретных подсказок! Плиз!  :Vah:

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Побеждает тот, кто делает иначе!


Соня,а настолько ваше ИНАЧЕ должно отличатся от того что есть?применимо к работе тамады-ведушего?:eek:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ильич*,
 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Ну вот, что то вроде этого я могу сделать взяв с диска одну ведущую :biggrin:, ну это ж не красиво!!!! Хотя и отображает правильно положение вещей, как и в ролике с баянистом.  :Oj:

----------


## Лина М.

> А спроса нет только на отстойный товар.


Ты знаешь, Саша, я свой товар не считаю отстойным. Он у меня очень хороший, но на него сейчас нет спроса. Хотя я не сомневаюсь, что он, мой товар, способен удовлетворить самые притязательные требования!
И я очень хочу донести до своих потенциальных клиентов эту мысль. Меня всегда поражает, когда в момент окончательного расчета со мной, заказчик говорит: ты стоишь дороже!
Если бы ты знал как я хочу донести до новых - тех, кто меня еще не пробовал в деле, а только намеревется, мысль о том, что я настолько хорошо делаю свое дело, что за него не жаль заплатить такие деньги.
Эта твоя фраза говорит о том, что ты в маркетинге не рубишь ни-че-го а также о том, что тебя вполне удовлетворяет твое нынешнее положение дел и к большему ты не стремишься.

----------


## Саня Кэп

> а до уровня Галкина не дотянуть никому,


А для кого Галкин уровень?:eek:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Вот я и говорю - желательно быть профи. А почитайте, какое образование у ведущей! А на фото с ней рядом кто! Поддерживаю *swinging*,
надо совершенствоваться - это в первую очередь. А вот с рекламой в больших городах конечно сложнее, в том же Питере Инне, никакого радио не хватит. Мне вот подбросили мысль- в микроавтобусах, на детские -да, согласна, а на свадьбы не рискну, как то ...А вот еще есть видеореклама в маршрутках, говорят. Как вам?

----------


## Инна Р.

> А для кого Галкин уровень?


Тут не стоит вопрос - уважаешь ты, Саня его или нет. Вот мой гонорар существенно от Галкинского отличается (думаю и твой тоже)... :Vah: 
Когда Саня, я тебя увижу во всех развлекательных передачах по всем каналам, я начну ориентироваться на твой уровень. :biggrin:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*tatiana-osinka*,
Смотря на какого клиента ориентироваться. Вряд ли можно взять статусный заказ на свадьбу по рекламе в маршрутке. А детские - да.

----------


## Инна Р.

> А вот еще есть видеореклама в маршрутках, говорят. Как вам?


Есть такая реклама... Но я вот лично ни разу от туда не списала ни один телефон. 
Мне кажется нашу рекламу нужно давать только там, где люди конкретно ищут подобную услугу - все остальное - выброшенные деньги. :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Саня Кэп*,
Галкин - это даже не уровень, это имя!
А во-вторых, никто из нас не видел свадьбу, проведенную Галкиным. Тут и сравнивать нечего.

----------


## Саня Кэп

*Mazaykina*,
(о размещении рекламы в журнале о металлоторговле)Журнал специфический,читают его менеджеры (как правило состоятельные главы семейств),и увидев в ТАКОМ журнале рекламу "проведения праздника",без всяких обзвонов/поисков звонят сразу по указанным номерам...понятна логика? :Aga:

----------


## swinging

> Что бы вы ни придумали, оно может сработать, а может и провалиться в тартарары. Просчитать невозможно!


Вот поднимаю две руки - за!
И ещё согласен, что каждый должен заниматься своим делом. Ведущая -вести, ди-джей - крутить музыку, рекламщик - рекламировать.
И ещё. Наивно полагать, что кто-то вдруг придумает какой-то невероятно удачный рекламный ход и ... выложит его на форуме MSK.
Спасибо Марине за её PR технологие внедрённые в жизнь форума, всё было хитро, но я догадался, где порылась собака. Респект (без сарказма).

Удачи!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Второсортный товар, который необходимо продать.


Вообще неправильное понимание... :smile: ну да ладно...

----------


## eva-prazdnik

А вот интересно, а не бывает ли у таких ведущих юридических проблем со звёздами за использование их изображения в личных коммерческих целях. Или у них тоже действует система откатов:biggrin:? А если таковых проблем ещё не было, может стоит им их создать:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. Не думаю, что всем подряд звёздам понравится таковой подход к их звёздным личностям да ещё и безвозмездно...О чёрном пиаре опять замолвите слово... Не, не наш метод, конечно, но тоже не очень честно: пришли на концерт, сфоткались, а потом...хотя, некоторые, конечно, и работают с оными...

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Галкин - это даже не уровень, это имя!
> А во-вторых, никто из нас не видел свадьбу, проведенную Галкиным. Тут и сравнивать нечего.


Во!!!ВО!!!!!Я ж про это и говорю!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Спасибо Марине за её PR технологие внедрённые в жизнь форума, всё было хитро, но я догадался, где порылась собака.


Вообще не поняла о чем это ты... расскажи, может и я пойму - какая я умная.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Инна, тогда остаются Салоны свадебных нарядов. Моя 2 свадьба была у хозяйки такого салона (у сына), и хоть они и приглашают оставлять свои визитки, и встречают меня радушно, когда я визитки приношу, но ни одного заказа я оттуда не получила. Видимо, мой на тот момент уровень их не устроил (что и понятно, опыта было кот наплакал)

----------


## Инна Р.

> Во!!!ВО!!!!!Я ж про это и говорю!!!!!


Я Галкинский банкет тоже не видела, но уверена, что за 12000 он работать не пойдет... а ты, Саша, сходил бы ?:wink:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Короче, фотошопимся со звездами и рекламируемся по-прежнему визитками. Но... в больших городах не пройдёт по причине, указанной выше, а в маленьких - не поверят! А жаль...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А Галкин у нас в Луганске 25 марта. Жаль, что у меня в этот день заказ.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Не-а, Танюш, поверят. У нас так и делают некоторые, но лично для меня это тоже унизительно. Я со звездой, я крутой, оцените мою крутость. И я такой крутой прийду к вам на свадьбу... Не, не достойно, разве что при совместной работе.

----------


## swinging

> Потому что хороших ведущих много, отличных ведущих много и суперских ведущих много, а до уровня Галкина не дотянуть никому


Я вынужден тебя Инна разочаровать. Не так уж много, и нет градиента по которому мы их будем различать. Хороших от суперских. К тебе появился вопрос. Ты на многих свадьбах была, которые вёл Галкин? И зачем кому то стремиться именно к уровню Галкина? А уровень чего, у Галкина, к которому мы должны стремиться? Может ты имеешь ввиду гонорары? Повторюсь, не надо считать деньги в чужих карманах, это расшатывает нервную систему. Тем более подумаешь Галкин, да он два трека не сведёт в одну песню, ну если только потренеруется, но это уже совершенствование профессионализма, который ты вроде приветствуешь, но с оговорками.

Удачи!

----------


## Саня Кэп

> фотошопимся со звездами


а на кой нам это?Ведь надо найти СВОЙ путь....штобы и "фотошопных звёзд" не трогать....СВЕЖИЕ ИДЕИ нужны!!!!Будут они-и пиар не нужен!!! :Ok:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*SONYA_07*,
Лина, напиши ещё что-нибудь умное, интересное и полезное про пиар, вдруг мысль дальше работать пойдет.

----------


## Саня Кэп

*swinging*,
Ну Вы и завелись по поводу Галкина!!!!!Галкин,в данном случае СИМВОЛ-ОБРАЗ мегаведушего!!!Простим Вадику его звёздность!!!:smile:

----------


## Лина М.

> Лина! Ждем продолжения и побольше конкретных подсказок! Плиз!


Инна, путь твоей раскрутки я вижу так ясно, как ничей другой. Но у тебя есть одна проблема: ты "негативист". При всем твоем позитивном жизненном настрое, ты воспринимаешь новшества, причем действенные и реальные для тебя новшества, "в штыки". Вот это всё, что ты написала - раздача дисков, ролики и тд., лично для тебя - вторично. Ты живешь в столичном городе, но села в уютную клумбу "добротной ведущей и не более того". Ты хочешь оставаться исполнителем, а не менеджером. Но тогда не жди более высоких доходов. На мой взгляд, ты должна развивать свое дело, предоставлять еще какие-то услуги, расширять рамки, и на этом строить потом рекламу и пиар. То, что делаешь ты, делают все. То, как ты хочешь себя рекламировать, так же рекламируются и другие. Я считаю, что в самопродвижении все средства хороши. Это ж бизнес. Здесь никто никого не жалеет. Здесь закон морали для каждого свой. 

А ты делай больше, лучше! Предложи однажды клиенту организацию мероприятия "под ключ"! И организуй всё сама. Ты это можешь. Ты живешь в столице. Для тебя нет ничего невозможного.

----------


## swinging

> Вообще неправильное понимание...  ну да ладно...


Я среднестатистический гражданин своей страны, поясни в чём я не прав, я готов признать свою неправоту, но если это будет действительно убедительно. И желательно на реальных и бесспорных примерах (ну примерно как с Э.Джоном). Ну, конечно, если будет желание. А нет - так нет.

Удачи!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Саня Кэп*,
Ну увидят наши свежие идеи 60 человек, в первую неделю будут рассказывать, ну 15-20 человек услышат (но не увидят своими глазами, заметь). Через неделю забудут, т.к. рассказ - это не увиденное своими глазами. Вот у тебя лично сколько раз возникала потребность пригласить тамаду?
У меня - ни разу. Сын ещё не женится, круглые юбилеи не скоро. 
Свежие идеи - это важно, это нужно, но этого мало.

----------


## Лерченок

Внесу свою лепту в беседу:
1. В одном свадебном салоне, правда не шикарного уровня, а в форме бутка на рынке висит целый мой плакат с фотографиями, и мои визитки раздают молодым.  - Пока заказов не было, уже висит плакат целый год.
2. У ЗАГСа у нас раздают визитки многие ведущие, так как сам ЗАГС категорически против, может кто и умудряется за откат с ними договориться, но никогда не знаешь кому и сколько давать и где гарантия раздачи.
Так как в нашем городе только в определенные дни и даже часы подают заявления, все ведущие, музыканты, видеооператоры, визажисты и т.д. приходят практически друг за другом, и молодые честно говоря начинают психовать когда к ним по 10-15 разу подходит кто-то со своими визитками,  у нас даже начали объединяться, чтобы не нервировать молодых и складывая визитки в кучу выдают полным комплектом, ну естественно тут ты уже теряешься в массе чужих визиток.
3. Пробовла давать объявления в свадебные журналы раздаваемые в ЗАГСе, честно говоря заказов не было, ну максимум удавалось окупить проплаченную рекламу, но не более того.
4. Опять же многие молодые у нас ищут тамаду, музыку, ресторан  ДО ПОДАЧИ заявления в ЗАГС. а значит раздача визиток у ЗАГСа и печать в журналах которые выдают при подаче заявления не имеют той силы, так как у клиента уже всё есть, по крайней мере так сложилось в нашем регионе.

Да я согласна со всеми лучше всего работает сарафанное радио. 
Предложений к сожалению пока нет :frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Предложи однажды клиенту организацию мероприятия "под ключ"!


Лина, я реально не встречала ни одного клиента, которому нужна свадьба под ключ... Они попадают ко мне, когда у них уже все есть. Я не знаю почему, но это так. 
Объясни, в чем я не правильно поступаю? Указывать в объявлениях - свадьба под ключ, артисты, видео и т.д.? Или как? :redface:

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Ты хочешь оставаться исполнителем, а не менеджером.





> Свежие идеи - это важно, это нужно, но этого мало.


Вот резюме данной беседы!
Каждый должен для себя решить и определиться:если ты любитель-ищи свежие идеи,если ты ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ-делай бизнес!!! :Aga: 
Или КАК?!

----------


## Лина М.

> Лина, напиши ещё что-нибудь умное, интересное и полезное про пиар, вдруг мысль дальше работать пойдет.


Таня, я прочла то, что ты пишешь в этой теме. Хочу проанализировать твою цитату:
_"У нас на 1 месте это реклама от администратора кафе за %(неделю назад и я так себя прорекламировала, а вчера уже поступил оттуда заказ), на 2 - сарафанное радио, и очень хорошая - статья в местной газете от благодарных клиентов. Остальное у нас не катит, вот почему я не заморачиваюсь с сайтом- потому что себя представила в роли клиента и попыталась найти тамаду по инету, убила кучу времени, но не выбрала. А пиарить себя по-настоящему, за большие бабки - для этого нужно быть звездой, наверное. Или профи, к коим я себя не отношу, вижу прекрасно свои ошибки._

Зная, что никто из конкурентов не имеет своего сайта, я бы обязательно сделала свой сайт - пусть не сайт, пусть страничку! И дело не в том будут - не будут тебя искать по ней. А дело в том, что ты единственная в своем городе ведущая, которая имеет сайт в интернете и всех своим потенц. клиентов ты должна адресовать на свой сайт, где они могут увидеть фотогалерею и прочесть полезную для себя информацию о свадьбах и юбилеях. Понимаешь?
Далее.
_А пиарить себя по-настоящему, за большие бабки - для этого нужно быть звездой, наверное. Или профи, к коим я себя не отношу, вижу прекрасно свои ошибки_
Этого я вообще не поняла. Ты чё - не профи? Почему ты не исправляешь очевидные для самой себя ошибки???

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Для свадьбы под ключ наш народ ещё не готов. Это такая большая редкость . Да и менталитет не тот. Каждый заказчик думает, что он сделает лучше, а в качестве советчика возьмут бесплатно подружку и маму.

----------


## swinging

> swinging,
> Ну Вы и завелись по поводу Галкина!!!!!Галкин,в данном случае СИМВОЛ-ОБРАЗ мегаведушего!!!Простим Вадику его звёздность!!!


Кто такой Вадик? И какое отношение он имеет к Галкину? Я не заводился (чего я мотоцикл? я вообще трудно завожусь, особенно зимой, аккумулятор знаете ли, того). Просто я видел Галкина. Дискотека - фуфло! За что только люди платят деньги? Тоже мне Вадик!
:biggrin:

Пы.Сы Кстати у меня пропали спасибки. Ну я потОм поставлю, кому собирался.
Удачи!

----------


## Саня Кэп

А у меня было пару раз "под ключ"-хлопотно но увлекательно!!Потом ЭТИ "подключенные"нас еще рекомендовали,правда не "под ключ" :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Кто такой Вадик? И какое отношение он имеет к Галкину?


Галкина с Галыгиным перепутал!!!!туплю чего-то:wink:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*SONYA_07*,
Я имею в виду образование. А над ошибками я работаю постоянно.
Сайт... Кто меня найдет по нему, если у нас нормальный инет (кабельный) провели месяц тому назад, в налоговой городской стоит до сих пор офиска 97 года. мои файлы не раскрылись. Это я к тому, что население не компьютеризированное. У меня есть Мой мир на MAIL.RU, я там выложила фото, но когда я после первого же телефонного звонка говорю, что есть возможность посмотреть, реагируют или никак, или отрицательно.

----------


## swinging

> Но у тебя есть одна проблема: ты "негативист".


Ага! Лина, точно! Я ей говорю, неси неисправный ноутбук назад, пускай тестируют. А она мне, буду работать на нём пока совсем не сломается. Только не "негативист" она, "негативистка". Ух!

Удачи!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Хотя на визитках напишу координаты странички, спасибо за подсказку. А вдруг???

----------


## Лина М.

> Для свадьбы под ключ наш народ ещё не готов. Это такая большая редкость . Да и менталитет не тот. Каждый заказчик думает, что он сделает лучше, а в качестве советчика возьмут бесплатно подружку и маму.


Таня, что ты в самом деле одно и то же: не готов, не может, не пойдет, у других - так, у этих - иначе.  С таким подходом к работе лучше курить бамбук возле телефона и ждать когда позвонит прикормленный администратор кафе.
Что ты говоришь о менталитете, если в вашем городе никто таких услуг просто не предлагает??? Какая бесплатная подружка или мама сможет оформить зал, организовать например выездуную церемонию браксочетания,обеспечить автомобиль, платье, фото, видео?? Какая подружка сделает оригинальное слайд-шоу, организует свадьбу не в ресторане, а где-нибудь на природе??

И потом я говорила не только о свадьбах. Ты хоть на одном шахтном управлении провела какое-нибудь мероприятие? Ты знаешь , когда дни рождения у "отцов" и "приближенных к отцам" города?? Ты хоть раз сделала адресную почтовую рассылку по местынм банкам с предложением провести детский праздник в рамках из программ лояльности к клиентам?? 

Прежде чем отметать все подряд, надо пробовать все пути!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Еще один способ обрасти нужными связями и клиентурой-стать "придворным"ведушим местной администрации или эрджеем на местном радио!!:biggrin:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*swinging*,
Страничку перезагрузи - и спасибки появятся. А то потом забудешь :biggrin:

----------


## maxcimum

Свадьба "под ключ", увы и ах... пока недосягаемая высота. Те, кто выходит наменя по разной рекламе, ищет только ведущего, экономя на всем остальном. Кто ищет "под ключ", идет в раскрученное агентство. Пока я не имею желания заниматься созданием и раскруткой агентства (время не подходящее).
Я даже для того, чтоюы тематические свадьбы проводить, делаю скидки клиентам... И по цене у них выходит как за обычный, классический банкет. Зато я квалификацию не теряю )))

Народ боится улуг под ключ, думая (и в чем-то они правы), что агентство или ведущий продаст чьи-то услуги дороже настоящей стоимости... Поэтому находят исполнителей сами по рекламе, отсеивая дорогих.

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Пока я не имею желания заниматься созданием и раскруткой агентства (время не подходящее).


Самое время,даже президент об этом говорил!!!Счас,говорит,время малого предпринимателбьства,дерзайте,люди!!!

----------


## maxcimum

ну мы-то давно не верим в такие сказки  :wink:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*SONYA_07*,
Вот это вопросы!!! Я же говорю, что абсолютно не в теме , кроме общепринятых. Очень жаль, что наша беседа не состоялась до кризиса, но ничего, жизнь все равно продолжается.
С отцами и матерями я поскольку-постольку знакома, но что-то проводить - лучше повешусь, шахты- занято, есть постоянная у них ведущая, она моя подруга, так что... А вот банки и другие - ДА!!! Правда, пока что они почти не дышат.

----------


## Инна Р.

*tatiana-osinka*,
 А по поводу сайта - смотри вперед. Настолько быстро мы привыкаем к хорошему, что оглянуться не успеешь, как страничку смотреть не станут, а будут смотреть сайты ведущих, веря - что это показатель стабильно работающего ведущего... Адрес сайта надо указывать на всех рекламных объявлениях и люди сами будут тебя выбирать, особенно если ты будешь первопроходцем и если сделаешь сайт интересным. А страничкой в социальных сетях уже никого не удивишь.

----------


## Саня Кэп

а я вот не верю про страничку на Краснодон.ру...

----------


## Лина М.

> Народ боится улуг под ключ, думая (и в чем-то они правы), что агентство или ведущий продаст чьи-то услуги дороже настоящей стоимости... Поэтому находят исполнителей сами по рекламе, отсеивая дорогих.


У меня есть наработанные контакты по декору, по авто, по фото и тд. Еси молодые начинают подготовку к свадьбе с меня, то я всегда могу им предложить полный комплект. Никто еще не жаловался.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Еси молодые начинают подготовку к свадьбе с меня,


Лина! Ну как сделать, что б молодые начинали подготовку к свадьбе с меня... ???

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*innca*,
ДА, несколько раз ДА! Убедили насчет сайта! Я и сама год назад была новичком в инете, а сейчас и за уши не оттянешь :biggrin:

----------


## Лина М.

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Ой, Таня...... всё это разговоры ни о чем: своя ведущая, моя подруга, лучше повешусь, а у тех-то проводить не буду.... - путь в никуда. Ты просто не хочешь расти в своей профессии. Ты сама себе уже сдалала такой пиар, что его ничем не перешибить.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Ну как сделать, что б молодые начинали подготовку к свадьбе с меня... ???


Скажи об этом в своем рекламном сообщении! :Aga:

----------


## Наталина Зуева

Можно в в ваш разговор воткнуться....
Тем более после мероприятия голова гудит....
Про свадьбы под ключ то же думали и уже не раз обсуждали всей своей компанией. Точнее не "Компанией", а такой группой фотогоф, тамада, диджей... и каждый сам по себе... Но город у нас маленьки цены большие установить не можем... На своих рассценках еле дежимся... Просто не осилить все капризы клиентов... Было бы здорово еслиб нашлась такая настоящая компания из обласного центра взяла б над нами опеку, естественно за свои проценты, а нам имя и помощь... Скажем так филиал...

----------


## Саня Кэп

А вы заметили что идеи про проведению праздников как постоянного бизнеса,про пиар и сайты рассуждают ведушие проживающие в КРУПНЫХ городах?а ведущие из провинции лишь мечтают?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*SONYA_07*,
Это есть у каждого, у меня даже законная выездная есть, но хотят дешевле. Дорогая свадьба - одна за год, ну две. Наверное, от них и надо отталкиваться - предлагать *под ключ*?

----------


## Лерченок

друзья,  вы знаете сейчас просто наугад в Google набрала "Свадьба в Ставрополе" выпала такая куча ссылок, на разные сайты и свадебные порталы нашего города. Как сделать чтобы сайт не затерялся, каким образом его продвигать кроме указания на визитках и в объявлениях?

----------


## Лина М.

> Было бы здорово еслиб нашлась такая настоящая компания из обласного центра взяла б над нами опеку, естественно за свои проценты, а нам имя и помощь... Скажем так филиал...


Кошмар...... вы сами возьмите опеку над областным центром! Сами организуйтесь в настоящую компанию! Почему вы не можете установить нормальные приемлемые цены??? почему вразнобой дешевле? Что вам эти капризы клиентов??? Сами установите правила!

----------


## Инна Р.

> а ведущие из провинции лишь мечтают?


Мне кажется раскрутиться в маленьком городе - намного легче. При условии, что ты умеешь делать свою работу на отлично. Добавить креатива, новинок и вся округа после 3 мероприятий будет знать тебя в лицо. :biggrin: 
Мы позапрошлый НГ переоделись и пошли на елку в городке Тверской области. Пришли пока артисты еще не приехали, но музыка уже играла. Пол часа побесились, поводили хороводы, пофоткались с населением - о нас там до сих пор вспоминают :biggrin:. А на елке у моего дома в Питере на нас бы и внимания не обратили, и никто бы так и не узнал, кто мы такие...  :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*SONYA_07*,
Да, Лина, вот такая я мнительная, всё боюсь кого-то обидеть, всё раздумываю, обдумываю. Это моя беда, я называю это *горе от ума*. Пора уже перестать оглядываться и раздумывать, спасибо тебе за упрек, он справедливый. 
Начинаю новую жизнь:
1-готовлю новую программу
2-реклама где только можно
3-новый реквизит (давно собиралась)
4-учусь стендапу
 Что я забыла?

----------


## julia2222

Всем добрый вечер!
Хочу поучаствовать в Вашей дискуссии, несмотря на то, что я не ведущая, но имею свой бизнес. Моё сообщение для Танюши Осинки, так как знаю город, в котором она живёт и работает. Танюш, вот ты пишешь, что 


> шахты- занято, есть постоянная у них ведущая, она моя подруга


А ведь в Краснодоне есть достаточно других организаций, которые "не похудели" даже в самые тяжёлые 90-е годы. Например, укртелеком, газовики, и т.д. А так как я работаю, непосредственно с телекоммуникационными компаниями, я знаю, что у них принято отмечать юбилеи больших и маленьких начальников и средств на это, как правило они не жалеют. Может с ними тебе попытаться наладить контакты?

----------


## swinging

Ещё один отрицательный минус :biggrin: рекламы. Рассказываю, вернее продолжаю рассказывать, так как он произошёл на прошлой неделе на свадьбе, описанной ранее. 
Свадьба закончилась рано в 22.00, возвращаемся домой. У дверей квартиры стоИт милиция. У нас глаза по семь копеек, мы совсеми баулами и аппаратурой. Они:"Вы хозяева?" Мы :"Ага". Они "В вашу квартиру была совершена попытка проникновения." Прошу заметить, что дело было в субботу вечером!!!, когда ни один нормальный домушник не полезет в квартиру по причине выходного дня! Дверь со сложными замками была вскрыта отмычкой, но ребята обломались, не зная, что квартира стоИт на скрытой сигнализации и сейчас усиленно дают показания. Так вот к чему весь этот бред? А к тому, что по номеру телефона, любого, даже сотового спокойно вычесляется адрес проживания его владельца. А в визитке указан и телефон и род деятельности, не надо обладать недюжинным умом, чтобы догадаться когда хозяев нет дома. 
ЭТО НЕ СКРЫТАЯ РЕКЛАМА СИГНАЛИЗАЦИЙ, а просто случай из жизни. Кстати он уже второй. В первый раз у нас сигнализации не было, так же как и не осталось ювилирных изделий, денег взяли немного, у нас их самим не хватает.

Удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

> каким образом его продвигать кроме указания на визитках и в объявлениях?


Есть такая услуга - платить надо, чем больше заплатишь - тем ближе будет твой сайт в поисковиках. Это сложно опять же для больших городов. А для маленьких эта проблема совсем пока не стоит. :smile:

----------


## Наталина Зуева

> А вы заметили что идеи про проведению праздников как постоянного бизнеса,про пиар и сайты рассуждают ведушие проживающие в КРУПНЫХ городах?а ведущие из провинции лишь мечтают?


Мечтаем... Увы... Мне в своем городе пиариться не особо нужно.. самый лучший пиар у нас слухи... И тут у меня все в порядке... В общем то все самые интересные предложения мои...  Но очень хочется расти простора мне не хватает... Голову просто прет от идей, где ж таких платеже способных клиентов в нашем городе найти...

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Мы позапрошлый НГ переоделись и пошли на елку в городке Тверской области.


Извиняюсь,но вас запомнили как фриков и за чудные костюмы,не более...Я вот когда к  теще в городок приезжаю так моя прическа или майка еще полгода обсуждаются:wink:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*innca*,
Насчёт маленького города ты права, на Масленице работали от кафе, к нам подошли из отдела культуры и попросили задержаться (ожидался приход мэра) и поработать с ним :biggrin: И народ сфоткаться просил,  но я, как всегда, в спешке даже визитки не взяла, идиотка.

----------


## Инна Р.

*tatiana-osinka*,
 Ты забыла заказать сайт... готовь материалы - тексты,фото и видео для него. И с ближайшей же работы отложи половину на его создание. :smile:

----------


## Наталина Зуева

> Кошмар...... вы сами возьмите опеку над областным центром! Сами организуйтесь в настоящую компанию! Почему вы не можете установить нормальные приемлемые цены??? почему вразнобой дешевле? Что вам эти капризы клиентов??? Сами установите правила!


Хм... видимо мало вы знаете что тут у нас в глубинке.....
Нет я вовсе не жалуюсь.. может пока толку не хватает...
На область пробовала.. получилось... можно даже сказать больше... 
Может просто страшно пока... Вот тут уже точно начинаешь задумываться о пиаре....

----------


## Инна Р.

> но вас запомнили как фриков и за чудные костюмы


А ты думаешь меня никто бы не пригласил с этими чудными комтюмами там поработать банкеты? В этом городе я бы блистала после первого... Даже без костюмов. Потому что видела, кто там свадьбы ведет - тетя лет 60, выпить любит и на гармошке шпарит. И тетя моя ровесница, которая стихи читать умеет. Даже без муз. центра и гармошки. Музыка клиентов, если у них есть центр :biggrin:.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*julia2222*,
Спасибо, Юля.
В Укртелекоме знакомые есть, не приглашают никого.
Газовики -там у подруги начальница родственница, все заказы давно ее. Но 8 марта не гуляли.
Налоговая 8 марта не гуляла, ШПУ тоже(задержка зарплаты), исполком - тоже. 
 Собственно, на свадьбы надеюсь после поста, выпускных взяла три, и добавили детские с кукольным, вчера работали, все довольны. Будем малый (детский) бизнес развивать, это чаще, чем свадьбы и юбилеи. Тем более что мы - первые в этой сфере.

----------


## Саня Кэп

Инна,это не честно...УРОВЕНь несопостовим......А они банкет работают за 2000 руб.,а выб за такие б деньги и не парились ба...или я не прав?!:wink:

----------


## Лерченок

Вопрос в тему: Скажите для размещения фотографий и видеороликов на сайте или при раздаче материала, как обговаривается вопрос использования сюжетов на которых присутствуют чьи-то гости, ведь бывают и какие-то высокопоставленные лица, о которых мы не всегда бываем в курсе, и выставим его во всей красе в лебединой пачке или с рожками на голове. Чтобы потом не настучали по всем мягким и не только местам :biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> tatiana-osinka,
> Ты забыла заказать сайт... готовь материалы - тексты,фото и видео для него. И с ближайшей же работы отложи половину на его создание.


Инна, тоже совет сомнительный. Как Лина написАла, он может сыграть, а могут деньги быть выброшены на ветер. Лучше попробовать сначала бесплатный вариант, а уже потОм посмотреть, что, к чему. Но, здесь может я и не прав, спорить не буду.

Удачи!

----------


## Саня Кэп

[QUOTE=tatiana-osinka]Тем более что мы - первые в этой сфере.

ВОТ ОНО!!!ВЫ первые!!!Без всяких сайтов и визиток!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Я б не парилась... А уровень почему не сопаставим? Я даже на гармошке не умею... И училась все му сама. Но там тоже есть состоятельные люди, которые при отсутствии достойных предложений приглашают ведущих из Твери, например... и не уже далеко не за 2000.

----------


## Саня Кэп

.*innca*,
 Ок...

----------


## Наталина Зуева

> Вопрос в тему: Скажите для размещения фотографий и видеороликов на сайте или при раздаче материала, как обговаривается вопрос использования сюжетов на которых присутствуют чьи-то гости, ведь бывают и какие-то высокопоставленные лица, о которых мы не всегда бываем в курсе, и выставим его во всей красе в лебединой пачке или с рожками на голове. Чтобы потом не настучали по всем мягким и не только местам :biggrin:


Вот вот у меня подобная ситуация была... Делала клип для ОВД про их жизнь получилось просто здорово взяла отрывки для своего рекламного ролика просто показать что умею... Он хранится у владелицы кафе и она его показывает клиентам...И что попался клиент который конкретно так настучал... попросили уничтожить..

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Извините, сегодня удаляюсь. Когда соберётесь - постучите мне, пожалуйста. Спасибо всем, для меня беседа была плодотворной

----------


## julia2222

> Газовики -там у подруги начальница родственница, все заказы давно ее.


Слушай, но в твоём городе больше 10 шахт и около 25 других предприятий, так или иначе связанных с угольной промышленностью,  и что все праздники там всегда ведёт один и тот же человек, из года в год? Или у меня информация устарела?:rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

Да, ребятаки, я тоже в койку! Спокойной ночи! Спасибо за идеи! Утром осмыслю и отчитаюсь!!! :biggrin:

----------


## maxcimum

Линочка, у меня тоже есть ВСЕ необходимые контакты!!! Вот свежий пример: готовим свадьбу в стиле "ИванВас. меняет профессию". Открыто говорю о том, что нам понадобятся услуги профессионалов: дизайнера, флориста, фотографа и т.п. От фото и видео отказ, фотографирует подружка и то, только на ПРОГУЛКЕ (а мне фотки нужны, решаю сама вопрос с фотографом, прошу флориста подработать, она увлекается). Дизайном невеста решила заняться, костюмы шить тоже хотели сами, но потом мне сказали, что ВИДИМО придется обратиться к моей портнихе... И таких примеров будет очень много. И на сайте у меня написано нестандартно: что за годы работы мы сработались с профессионалами из разных сфер деятельности (не пугаю словом агентство никого... Ну нет спроса!!!

----------


## Раюшка

Юлечка, вот ты пишешь Тане-Осинке: "Может, попытаться там-то наладить контакты?"
Допустим...
Каким образом?
Прийти на предприятие с улицы и сказать: "Драссьте, я вот продвинутая ведущая, креативно и грамотно проведу Вам любой праздник...."?:biggrin:
Варианты ответов:
1. Нам сейчас не до праздников, сокращения и т.п.
2. У нас есть несколько ведущих, которым мы всегда звоним.
3. Спасибо, если ШО, мы позвоним (и хрен когда позвонят, визитку из вежливости возьмут и забросят пылиться...).
Я что-то упустила?
Сорри, если мой пост показался кому-то маркетологически безграмотным...:biggrin:

----------


## maxcimum

Еще добавлю: я не ищу оправданий, *ПОЧЕМУ у меня не получается продать пакет услуг.* Я реально понимаю, что не тот у меня контингент, надо выходить на др. уровень, но пока не знаю, как... Не смотря на то, что я отошла от работы в МО и работаю по большей части в Москве, картина та же. И состоятельные клиенты идут в московские агентства с именем.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Раюшка*,
Даже не с улицы, но ты права... Предпочитают тех, кто в бизнесе давно.
Хотя сдвиги намечаются, но это так медленно

----------


## julia2222

> Юлечка, вот ты пишешь Тане-Осинке: "Может, попытаться там-то наладить контакты?


Раюш  :flower: , Я так написала потому что мой бизнес связан с телекоммуникационными компаниями и я несколько раз была на юбилеях в разных городах, и видела, что для них важно, чтобы этот праздник людям запомнился. И, как правило, если нет ведущего, всё превращается в элементарную попойку. Краснодон - небольшой город, тем более, если у Тани есть знакомые в телекоме, почему не попробовать. Ведь стоит один раз уговорить:smile: А по поводу, как это сделать, это отдельный вопрос. Вот я, например, ещё лет 8 назад искала ведущего на День рождения фирмы, и если бы до этого мне хоть кто-нибудь позвонил и оставил свои координаты, или даже я бы встретила объявление в газете, я бы, с удовольствием пригласила человека, провести мне праздник. 
Если честно, пока я не попала на этот форум, я негде не встречала предложений по поводу праздников для фирмы. (Продолжение следует)

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Вот вы все пишите, что даёте объявления в газетах, в журналах, но я, например, кроме "обшарпанных" объявлений на столбах: "ТАМАДА+МУЗЫКА" не встречала. Моей фирме скоро будет 10 лет, и ещё ни разу никто мне не позвонил и не предложил услуги по проведению праздника для предприятия, несмотря на то, что наши координаты есть в "Жёлтых страницах", ни разу мне не пришло по почте предложение по предоставлению этих услуг. Вот я выписываю бухгалтерский журнал "Всё о бухгалтерском учёте", очень много бухгалтеров с удовольствием бы ткнули директору маленькое объявление, по поводу проведения праздников, потому что другие рекламные материалы мы не читаем, некогда :Oj:  Вот так.:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

Юля, не могу понять... В Киеве... не встречала объявлений... :Tu: 
Одна только газета "Авизо" чего стОит - объявлений ДО ФИГА И ТРОШКИ... А ещё стало модно читать онлайн-выпуск газеты, чтобы не покупать толстый-толстый слой... макулатуры.:biggrin:

----------


## julia2222

Судя по всему я осталась одна, поэтому продолжу немножко свою мысль, может, кого-то она и натолкнёт на интересные идеи. Почти на каждом предприятии, даже на самом маленьком пдписывают бухгалтерский журнал. И руководители, как правило, их тоже читают, так почему бы, тем ведущим, кто специализируется на корпоративных праздниках не дать рекламу в таком журнале, но она должна быть такой, чтобы зацепила, вот в этом спец - Лина. Тем более на самой маленькой фирме есть руководители, у которых тоже, между прочим, бывают юбилеи:smile: На моём предприятии, даже в самые голодные годы, ни разу не отказали учредители в подписке бухгалтерской литературы. А бесплатные прайсы нам регулярно приносят, но, их никто не читает :Aga:  Кстати, может это быть даже не объявление в газете, а яркий, красочный, грамотно-составленный проспектик - вкладыш, но чтобы его приносили вместе с бухгалтерской литературой. Это, наверное, нужно договариваться с редакцией журналов, или курьерскими фирмами, которые доставляют прессу в офис. Всем спокойной ночи! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Юля, не могу понять... В Киеве... не встречала объявлений..


Раюш  :flower: , честно не встречала, потому как, с постоянными изменениями в законодательстве:tongue:, мне хватает времени только на бухгалтерскую литературу. А интернет нельзя, ведь на компьютере стоит "Клиент-Банк", и  во избежание "хакерских атак" и проблем с расчётным счётом, многие руководители запрещают интернет на бух. компах :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

> Медведик, а можно поподробней?


Я в течение пол года (с июня по ноябрь) была руководителем PR-проектов сети Торгово-развлекательных Центров. Но кризис их доканал...рекламный отдел расформировали...денег на мероприятия нет. Раньше я занималсь организацией 5 мероприятий в неделю в каждом из трёх Центров...теперь осталось по одной PR-акци в каждом из трёх.. и я попав под сокращение..воспользовалась своей основной профессией ВЕДУЩАЯ и стала их "внештаным сотрудником".
Мероприятия длятся по 1 часу .. и рассчитаны на привлечение в сам Торгово-развлекательный Центр... ну и главное вызвать интерес к Детским Развлекательным Центрам (которые так же детище руководства..и именно они приносят прибыль).
Вот мы и организуем СОРЕВНОМАНИЮ (состязания на спортивных игровых автоматах) в четырёх категориях: дошкольники, школьники, женщины и мужчины.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> А народ там сидит часами, читает все подряд


вот-вот .. нужно понять *В КАКИХ* местах наши потениальные клиенты бывают...там и размещать свои предложения...ведь в тех же очередях постоянно читаешь всё что бросается в глаза.
Молодожёны которые могут себе позволить ведущую и диджея вряд ли передвигаются на автобусах...но они вполне могут передвигатся  метро. Они бывают в ресторанах..ночных клубах..тех же больницах (там же и х родители), на горнолыжных курортах...в торговых центрах ..в фитнесс центрах..в салонах красоты..и т.д.
Перое - ГДЕ?
Второе - чЕМ? увлечь..привлечь внимание
Третье - чТО? можите предложить имено ВЫ? чем выделяетесь...отличчаетесь от остальных (ухоженый внешний вид...харизма...эпотаж..креатив...костюмы...тематические вечера и т. д. фишки разные
четвёртое: не дёргаться...жить споконо...ВАШ заказ прийдёт именно к вам..а если НЕ ПРИЙДЁТ - сменить деятельность (возможно на время)- это даст новый опыт...новые связи..новый виток.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> на кого можно расчитывать в своей PR компании.


1. *на близких людей* (подруг..семью..любимого человека) - они для нас горы свернут...они то и могут пиарить на том же местном форуме...и т.п.

2. *на финансово заинтересованных в нашем успехе людей.* Если с каждого заказа администратор кафе (с зарплатой 15000) имеет даже 500 руб (для нас они погоды не делают)..она будет искренне и воодушевлённо предлагать вас... так как вы приносите существенную прибавку к её скромному доходу.
Кроме того можно заинтересовать салон красоты, авто, риэлтеров, фитнес...и др.

*Добавлено через 26 минут*



> в составе оркестра скрипачку из пострадавшего от цунами района.


отличный пример!!!! и это действительно ДЕЙСТВУЕТ.
Можно предложить сформировать команду аниматоров из детей-сирот (ведь есть талантливые ребятишки) и это найдёт отклик в социуме ...сработает на имя...хотя вряд ли принесёт новых клиентов.
Или например При заказе крупного мероприятия от.... живая открытка бесплатно. Т.е. это благодарность не фирме... а конкретному лицу - кто вас порекомендовал.

Те же свадьбы. Мотивирровать гостей НЕ ЗАБЫТЬ РЕКОМЕНДОВАТЬ ВАС... т.е. если они вывели на клиента и состоялся заказ - презент (тут уж можно подумать).

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*



> в один прекрасный момент решили, что вам нужно не совершенствовать свой профессиональный уровень, а заняться продвижением себя, как товара на рынке услуг.


Саш - а разве нельзя делать это параллельно? Ведь мы априори говорим о людях которые пытаются совершенствоваться и ищут новые возможности...идеи...формы.\

Но это вовсе не мешает нам обсудить возможные варианты пиара. Даже если мы не будем ими пользоваться..мы будем о них ЗНАТЬ.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 6 минут*



> ещё ни разу никто мне не позвонил и не предложил услуги по проведению праздника


Юль..у нас несколько сотен агенств...они растут как грибы... в их штате даже ет специалистов!!! по организации и проведению праздников - зато есть менеджеры по продажам - и они конкретно обзванивают потенциальных клиентов (не менее 100 звонков - это норма)...и НАДОЕЛИ!! Сама выслушивала однотипные преложения и отклоняла их. И как работодатель *никогда* не стала бы обращатся к ведущему БЕЗ РЕКОМЕНДАЦИЙ!!! моих личных знакомых.. либо Демо-верси которая меня бы зацепила. И смотрела бы НЕ НА КОНКУРСЫ а на РЕАКЦИЮ ГОСТЕЙ, ХАРИЗМУ и ВНЕШНИЙ ВИД ведущего.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 8 минут*



> ведущим, кто специализируется на корпоративных праздниках не дать рекламу в таком журнале, но она должна быть такой, чтобы зацепила


очень дельное предложение!!! спасибо)

----------


## Инна Р.

> 1. на близких людей (подруг..семью..любимого человека) - они для нас горы свернут...они то и могут пиарить на том же местном форуме...и т.п.


Категорически с этим не согласна!!! Это всегда видно даже невооруженным глазом, если почитать любой подобный форум... Я твердо верю, что слова несут энергетику и если моя родня кинется писать на свадебном форуме о том, какая я хорошая - мой бизнес упадет в пропасть! Я даже не разрешаю им писать на моем сайте (по началу когда отзывов не было они предлагали, написать с разных компов.) Но я твердо сказала - что удалю это все! Проф. пиар - это тоже обман, по большому счету. Но, если он будет построен на честных фактах, это еще куда ни шло...
Лучше уж просить молодых отписаться.... хотя это тоже стыдно  :Vah: .
Итак, что я решила сделать сегодня?
1.Я решила все таки сделать ролик, построенный на противопоставлении. Может быть для неузнаваемости наложу какой то эффект... но не уверена, что получится - я такого еще никогда не делала. Размещу (если получится) на сайте на страничке - цены.
2.Закидаю инет рутуб и ютуб своими роликами, где на протяжении всего ролика будет маячить мой телефон.
3.Дам развернутое объявление с указанием расценок и предложением "под ключ".
Пока все.  :Aga:

----------


## Медведик

> построен на честных фактах


а разве я говорю о нечестных фактах???  ваши близкие могут говорить что ЗНАЮТ ведущую ... давать её КООРДИНАТЫ...рассказывать О ТОМ то и КАК она проходит. Не вижу в этом ничего зазорного...



> просить молодых отписаться.... хотя это тоже стыдно


а что в этом стыдного? если им понравилось торжество - то в ПЕРВУЮ ОчЕРЕДЬ они заинтересованы в том чтоб у друзей, родни, колег оно тоже получилось. А для этого и нужны рекомедации. Ведь в первую очередь все клиенты хотят видеть именно их (РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ).

----------


## Инна Р.

> а что в этом стыдного? если им понравилось торжество - то в ПЕРВУЮ ОчЕРЕДЬ они заинтересованы в том чтоб у друзей, родни, колег оно тоже получилось. А для этого и нужны рекомедации. Ведь в первую очередь все клиенты хотят видеть именно их (РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ).


Я же говорю не про рекомендации, это они и сами смекают - а про отзывы на свадебных форумах. Это разные вещи - что б там написать отзыв - надо зарегистрироваться. Да и отзывы после свадьбы не будут слишком убедительны, если молодые не писали на этом форуме до свадьбы... Поэтому все это очень сомнительно... Только грамотный пиар от профи может стать результативным... а хвальбы от родни - это детский сад, я сама никогда бы на это не купилась.  :Aga: 
Почитай форумы - там таких "пиарщиков" в разы больше, чем настоящих молодоженов и это видно невооруженным взглядом! :redface:

----------


## Медведик

> там таких "пиарщиков" в разы больше, чем настоящих молодоженов


с этим согласна.. но так же вижу что они без работы не сидят... и молодожны к ним в очередь становится... по  крайней мере в Новосибе (на Сибмама и НГС) звучат с десяток ведущих..и ИХ ХОТЯТ!!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Да кстати там есть такие темы - отчёт или фото с прошедшей свадьбы. Так вот например без если выложить красивые фотос ТЕМАТИчЕСКОЙ свадьбы ..и указать цену.. это может заинтересовать. 
Только не писать я такая -растакая...
а просто. Недавно провела ...вот - делюсь. И всё!!!

Хоть один человек да спросит что да как....вы ему  оъясните- завяжется диалог...а там и (извините) "стадный рефлекс"..когда мы видим что-то интересное - нам тоже хочется!!!

----------


## Ильич

Научись что-то делать лучше других
Построй себе дом в глухом лесу
И люди сами протопчат к тебе дорогу

----------


## Медведик

*Ильич*,
супер!!!! люди клюют на личность а не на товар...ИСТИНА))))

----------


## swinging

> Научись что-то делать лучше других
> Построй себе дом в глухом лесу
> И люди сами протопчат к тебе дорогу


Вот почему я не умею так формулировать? НаписАл в трёх строчках, то на что я потратил вчера пол дня.




> Ильич,
> супер!!!! люди клюют на личность а не на товар...ИСТИНА))))


Лена, в данном конкретном случае личность и есть - товар.

Удачи!

----------


## Volodя

Реклама дело благое и дорогое. Хорошая реклама хорошо бьёт по карману. Безусловно надо завоёвывать себе хорошее имя, о котором будут все знать. Но завоевать имя непросто... Причём очень часто конкуренты начинают бросать песок в глаза... И я считаю, что для завоевания имени нужен очень хороший капитал. Например я бы рекламировался на телевидении. У нас есть государственные телеканалы на которых часто обсуждают вопросы, которые интересны всем. И если я пойду на телевидение в предпраздничное время, скажу пару-тройку красивых слов, безусловно я себе создам нерушимую большую репутацию.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*julia2222*,
Юль, ну размещу я рекламу в бухгалтерском, только надо будет добавить: работаю в Краснодоне и Луганске?... А когда звонят из Луганска и узнают цену, то сразу и говорят: да у нас тут есть дешевле. В этом году даже крупная фирма по продаже спиртного на НГ решили обойтись своими силами. А за копейки на Луганск - это только оплатить транспорт. Вот и не знаешь, куда кинуться...
У меня до Краснодона такси - 25+25 -это  50 грн.  Корп на 2-3 часа - 200-250 минус транспорт, а заказчику еще надо оплатить музыку - 100 грн в час... Что тут можно заработать? 
 А как правильно по законам пиара составить рекламное объявление? Кто-нибудь умный, киньте образчик и разъясните, чтоб это была не теория, а практика.

----------


## Volodя

Например, в Вашем городе есть большой супермаркет... Вот можно распечатать буклетиков побольше и чтоб они распространялись в супермаркете... Реклама 100% успеха! Или ещё Сити-лайты есть ... Думаю, тоже пользуются успехом...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Volodя*,
а у нас в маленьком городе и этого нет, вернее, есть, но через Луганск раз в неделю, и при обилии каналов я за 15 лет видела наши новости 2-3 раза, даже себя в роли директора школьного лагеря (2 место по Украине) пропустила, не нашла канал :biggrin: Не уверена, что потенциальные клиенты его смотрят...

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
А как вам такая мысль- разослать письмами главбухам рекламу на живую открытку для руководителя со скидкой на первое приглашение, а потом на месте раздать визитки? И не дорого, и есть шанс, и для нас это ново. Пусть сначала мало дохода, зато засвечусь! 
Покритикуйте идею, плиз!

----------


## Sens

> Научись что-то делать лучше других
> Построй себе дом в глухом лесу
> И люди сами протопчат к тебе дорогу


*Ильич*, хорошие слова. Но истина такова: Вы один из лучших ведущих Запорожья, товар на 100% качественный. Почему Ваша цена в три раза ниже одного кучерявого парня, который напивается на каждом ивэнте?

Почему Алла Пугачева, культовая фигура никогда не будет стоит также, как Элтон Джон?
Почему "Виагра" (группа) стоит дороже, чем "Океан Эльзи"?

Никогда Вы не убедите меня, что качество решает все.

----------


## swinging

> Никогда Вы не убедите меня, что качество решает все.


Никто не собирается убеждать человека, который не видит разницы между Э.Джоном и А.Б.П. Можно ещё сравнить М.Джексона и Д.Билана, а ещё Мерседес и Лада Калина (тоже популярный автомобиль).
Не о чем даже разговаривать.

Удачи!

----------


## Лина М.

> Юль, ну размещу я рекламу в бухгалтерском, только надо будет добавить: работаю в Краснодоне и Луганске?... А когда звонят из Луганска и узнают цену, то сразу и говорят: да у нас тут есть дешевле. В этом году даже крупная фирма по продаже спиртного на НГ решили обойтись своими силами. А за копейки на Луганск - это только оплатить транспорт. Вот и не знаешь, куда кинуться...
> У меня до Краснодона такси - 25+25 -это 50 грн. Корп на 2-3 часа - 200-250 минус транспорт, а заказчику еще надо оплатить музыку - 100 грн в час... Что тут можно заработать?


Я читаю твои посты и у меня складывается твердое убеждение, что ты собираешь одни сплошные негативные причины и сама себя убеждаешь в бесполезности движения вперед. В этом твоя главная и основная ошибка! Настраивать себя на провальность любого шага - это значит перекрыть себе дорогу вообще! Что бы здесь ни предлагалось, ты напрочь всё отметаешь, мотивируя тем, что у вас "не катит". Если у вас юбилеи и свадьбы катят, значит, катят всевозможнейшие ходы!
Ты рассуждаешь так, как десятки и сотни неудачников! Пока ты не сменишь внутренний настрой, тебя успех не ждет! 
Юля тебе наводку дает, а не задание размещаться в ее газете. Ты ж творческий человек, так твори, придумывай, пробуй! Не рассуждай упадочными категориями нищих людей. 



> А как правильно по законам пиара составить рекламное объявление? Кто-нибудь умный, киньте образчик и разъясните, чтоб это была не теория, а практика.


А что ты предлагаешь классного клиентам? В чем твоя особенность как Ведущей? Чем хороши твои свадьбы? Сначала ответь сама себе на этот вопрос, и тогда текст твоего рекламного объявления всплывет сам собой!




> И я считаю, что для завоевания имени нужен очень хороший капитал. Например я бы рекламировался на телевидении. У нас есть государственные телеканалы на которых часто обсуждают вопросы, которые интересны всем. И если я пойду на телевидение в предпраздничное время, скажу пару-тройку красивых слов, безусловно я себе создам нерушимую большую репутацию.


Володя, ты меня прости, дружочек, но "нерушимую большую репутацию" на этом форме ты уже себе создал... На телевидение тебя не пустят. Но будь у тебя и огромный капитал, твоя реклама не отобъется. За всё время форумского общения я не увидела от тебя  профессиональной грамотности. И очень сомневаюсь, что ты сумеешь сделать себе правильную рекламу, и тем более, удовлетворить ожидания клиентов. Не обижайся! Ты должен учиться и учиться, работать над собой и работать. Этот процесс станет для тебя лучшим пиаром. Подумай: может быть тебе лучше углубленно изучать "диджейскую" науку??? Ищи себя. У тебя есть главное преимущество перед многими - ты молод и можешь еще круто изменить свою жизнь. На темы саморекламы тебе рассуждать еще рано.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*SONYA_07*,
В том-то и дело, что я как ведущая если и отличаюсь от других, то не сильно.
Спасибо, буду работать над собой!

----------


## Лина М.

> Ильич, хорошие слова. Но истина такова: Вы один из лучших ведущих Запорожья, товар на 100% качественный. Почему Ваша цена в три раза ниже одного кучерявого парня, который напивается на каждом ивэнте?
> 
> Почему Алла Пугачева, культовая фигура никогда не будет стоит также, как Элтон Джон?
> Почему "Виагра" (группа) стоит дороже, чем "Океан Эльзи"?
> 
> Никогда Вы не убедите меня, что качество решает все.


Таня.... зачем уводить разговор о конкретных вещах в дебри каких-то риторических рассуждений? Зачем заглядываться на кого-то, зачем у многих из нас эти постоянные оглядки на то, чтоу кого-то лучше, на то, что этому "кучервому" не справедливо платят?? Ну молодец, он этот кучерявый, раз умудрился заработать больше Ильича. А Пугачева зарабатывает меньше Э.Джона, потому что она по-английски не поет и всемирной мега-звездой не является, а "Эльзы" не делает себе пиара в Москве. Но, при этом, пугачева и Вакарчук не жалуются на низкие доходы и не оглядываются на других! А К.Меладзе знает "интеграл" хита (да-да-да!) и пишет на потребу массы!
КАЖДЫЙ СТАВИТ СЕБЕ СВОЮ ЦЕЛЬ! Если ты поставишь себе цель стать одной из лучших ведущих в вашем регионе ты этого добьешься, а если ты будешь только внутренне негодовать по поводу "кучерявого", то не добьешься ничего.
Я призываю всех, кто хочет идти вперед: НЕ ОГЛЯДЫВАЙТЕСЬ НА ТО, КАК У КОГО-ТО, СТАВЬТЕ СЕБЕ КОНКРЕТНЫЕ ЦЕЛИ, РАБОТАЙТЕ ТОЛЬКО НАД СОБОЙ И СВОИМ ПРОДУКТОМ! ЭТО ТОТ ФУНДАМЕНТ, НА КОТОРОМ ПОТОМ ВЫ ПОСТРОИТЕ ЗДАНИЕ СВОЕГО УСПЕХА!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Эти 3 пользователи поблагодарили Ильич за это сообщение:   	
SOK_89 (Сегодня), swinging (Сегодня), Volodя (Сегодня)
а вот оно - сообщение: 


> Научись что-то делать лучше других
> Построй себе дом в глухом лесу
> И люди сами протопчат к тебе дорогу


 Спасибки наставили мужчины... наверное они думают, что мы плохие ведущие, если сидим без работы и ищем возможности пиара :biggrin:

----------


## Лерченок

возвращаюсь к своему вопросу по поводу использования изображений чужих людей в рекламе:
Незаконное использование изображений физических лиц 
Использование изображений известных личностей в рекламе либо на упаковке товара для улучшения сбыта товаров или услуг довольно популярно в современном мире. Современное международное законодательство, а также национальное законодательство большинства цивилизованных стран содержит определенные правовые механизмы для охраны прав личности от незаконного использования в коммерческих целях их имени, образа, изображения и т.д. 
Что касается действующего российского законодательства, то основной правовой нормой, позволяющей защищать права лиц от незаконного использования их изображений, является действующая до сих пор статья 514 Гражданского Кодекса РСФСР (утв. ВС РСФСР 11 июня 1964г.): Опубликование, воспроизведение и распространение произведения изобразительного искусства, в котором изображено другое лицо, допускается лишь с согласия изображенного, а после его смерти - с согласия его детей и пережившего супруга. Такого согласия не требуется, если это делается в государственных или общественных интересах либо изображенное лицо позировало автору за плату. 
Следует пояснить, что так называемое «право на собственное изображение» является одним из неимущественных прав (нематериальных благ) личности и охраняется законодательством наряду с имущественными правами. Приведу в качестве примера одно судебное дело: 
Истец Б., летчик-испытатель по профессии, предъявил к банку и рекламной фирме иск о компенсации морального вреда, причиненного в связи с использованием без согласия истца его изображения в рекламе банка. Рекламный текст был расположен на фоне фотографии, изображавшей истца за штурвалом самолета. Истец требовал компенсации морального вреда в размере 300 млн. руб. (по 150 млн. руб. с каждого из ответчиков). В качестве соответчиков были привлечены газеты, опубликовавшие рекламу банка и обязанные, по мнению истца, опубликовать информацию о принятом в его пользу судебном решении. По объяснениям истца, ему были причинены нравственные страдания в связи с тем, что распространение такой рекламы может создать у его знакомых представление о том, что он "использует свои профессиональные качества для извлечения материальной выгоды из рекламной деятельности". Как указывается в публикации об этом деле, доводы представителей рекламной фирмы сводились к тому, что они не знали, кто изображен на фотографии, и не могли испросить согласия истца. По мнению представителей банка, присутствие его изображения в рекламе надежного банка не могло повредить репутации истца. Представитель истца заявила о незаконности действий ответчиков, нарушивших личное неимущественное право истца на собственное изображение, охраняемое ст. 514 ГК РСФСР, с чем согласился участвовавший в процессе прокурор, выразивший мнение о необходимости снижения суммы до 100 млн. руб. и взыскании этой суммы только с рекламной фирмы. Суд постановил взыскать в пользу истца компенсацию морального вреда в размере 100 млн. руб., в равных долях с обоих ответчиков. Суд также обязал обоих ответчиков оплатить газетные сообщения о принятых в их пользу судебных решениях. {4}
Международное законодательство также содержит большое количество правовых механизмов, позволяющих защищать права личности от незаконного использования ее изображения, особенно, если это использование осуществляется с коммерческими целями. Существует огромное количество судебных дел, выигранных лицами, чье изображение было незаконно использовано. Думаю, нет необходимости пояснять, что закон не разделяет знаменитых и незнаменитых личностей, и для вынесения подобных судебных решений не имеет значения степень известности лица, чье право на изображение было нарушено. Тем более, что известность – понятие более чем субъективное. Безусловно, образы известных людей более востребованы в плане их использования с коммерческими целями, однако, случаи использования изображений «простых» граждан тоже нередки. В практике Европейского суда по правам человека, например, существует немало дел, выигранных обычными гражданами у лиц, незаконно использовавших их изображение.
Таким образом, любой человек, чье изображение без его ведома разместили на упаковке товара, имеет шансы выиграть подобное дело и взыскать с нарушителя денежную компенсацию.

----------


## Медведик

Не могу умолчать о ситуации с которой столкнулась пару недель назад. В наших центрах проходили семейные праздники организованные арендаторами. И руководство и посетители и мои коллеги откровенно критиковали и "плевались" глядя на это мероприятие. Я попыталась разобратся в чём дело. Работала тётенька на совесть. конкурсы были неплохими... музыка тоже вроде ничего... реквизит хоть и попахивал СОВДЕПОМ - но был. Костюм с новогодней мишурой...извините за подробности чёрный бюзик под серебристым платьем.... визгливый голос...в громкий микрофон .. - и соответствнное мнение окружающих "полный отстой".

Вывод: нужно огламуриваться!!!! Сейчас уже не котируется просто хорошая, добротная и креативная программа... интересует ЛИчНОСТЬ!!! 
Люди готовы платить себе подобным!... Если Вы не похожи на них - не тот формат. Т.е. посмотрите на потенциальных клиентов...выбирете СВОЙ пласт клиентов (разухабистая деревенская компания, интеллегентная тусовка, продвинутая молодёжь, гламурная тусовка и т.д.) и соответствуйте им...они сами ищут ведущего "своего круга".

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Работала тётнька на совесть. конкурсы были неплохими... музыка тоже вроде ничего... реквизи хоть и попахивал СОВДЕПОМ - но был. Костюм с новогодней мишурой...извините за подробности чёрный бюзик под серебристым платьем.... визгливый голос...в громкий микрофон .. - и соответствнное мнение окружающих "полный отстой".


В данном случае гламур не нужен, а наоборот, необходимо было подчеркнуть линию совка - например, помните. как прздновали в 80-е и ...и это соответствовало всему описанному Леной
параллельной линией можно провести гламур - типа... а сейчас и ласковым. ТОМНЫМ голосом kuku ПРОСТОНАТЬ пару фраз

----------


## swinging

> Спасибки наставили мужчины... наверное они думают, что мы плохие ведущие, если сидим без работы и ищем возможности пиара


А ты что? Сидишь без работы? Почему? Ну, хотя сейчас пост. Мы тоже не берём в пост заказы, да их, собственно говоря, и мало было (звонков).
Всё будет, не переживай. Кризис - кризисом, а жениться люди будут. Мы уже подсчитываем, сколько бы объявить на 07.08.09. Может как раньше на доллары перейти? А то скачут цены туда - сюда. И чаще туда, чем сюда.



> наверное они думают, что мы плохие ведущие,


А ведущие все плохие, они мешают дискотеку крутить!
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Медведик

*pypss*,
Да не котируется (за некоорым исключением) СОВОК... сейчас уже другие требования к ведущим!!!!! 

Вы зайдите для интереса в группу ( в одноклассниках или контакте) Сибирский ШОУБИЗ..наш город оди из самых крупных...и посмотрите что местные ВОСТРЕБОВАННЫЕ Арт-директора, шоу-мены и вумены и ведущие говорят про ведущих... в принципе то же что и здесь в екоторых темах...но те темы ЗДЕСЬ не выжили... а в реалии - они обсуждаемы!!!

А то что был написано в ответ а предложение встречи ТАМАДА + я вообще не берусь кометнировать...

Говорю..кричу.. надо быть в ногу со временем!!!! Соответствовать требованиям времени!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Медведик*,
 ДЫК я и не спорю! Ситуации ситуции рознь! Мой совет относится именно  к этой ситуации и к этой ведущей!...
Чтобы провести какое-то мероприятие - надо проанализировать всё, как например в описаном случае, вплоть до анализа места проведения. контингента и ...даже жителей окружающего микрорайона...
Сейчас, в условиях кризиса, под напряжённым ожиданием "светлого завтра" трудно балансировать просто так, с наскока, чтобы не превратить мероприятие как молчаливо-холодное, раздражённое созерцание... тут больше ставку делать всё-таки надо на психологию. а не технические навороты, супер-пупппер наряды и проч... и это моё ИМХО-йо!

----------


## Volodя

> Володя, ты меня прости, дружочек, но "нерушимую большую репутацию" на этом форме ты уже себе создал... На телевидение тебя не пустят. Но будь у тебя и огромный капитал, твоя реклама не отобъется. За всё время форумского общения я не увидела от тебя  профессиональной грамотности. И очень сомневаюсь, что ты сумеешь сделать себе правильную рекламу, и тем более, удовлетворить ожидания клиентов. Не обижайся! Ты должен учиться и учиться, работать над собой и работать. Этот процесс станет для тебя лучшим пиаром. Подумай: может быть тебе лучше углубленно изучать "диджейскую" науку??? Ищи себя. У тебя есть главное преимущество перед многими - ты молод и можешь еще круто изменить свою жизнь. На темы саморекламы тебе рассуждать еще рано.


:biggrin: Ну... не знаю, насколько я непрофессионален, но я так не считаю, может у меня и завышена самооценка, но я считаю, что довольно профессионально веду мероприятия. И меня радует то, что меня гости хвалят. и не считаю, что я болен звёздной болезнью. А насчёт саморекламы... Она мне нужна, иначе я буду только мечтать о праздниках.

----------


## Инна Р.

Да... сижу без работы... Следующий заказ взят на 25 апреля. Это я умру с тоски... Но я ж не ною, и не переживыаю. Я просто активно думаю - как изменить ситуацию. Три года одно и тоже - январь, февраль, март, апрель, май - 4 банкета на 5 месяцев в среднем... А на лето я уже много набрала. :Ok:  Тут все в порядке! :smile: Но зврнит телефон только на ЛЕТО!  :Vah:  На весну даже не звонят.

----------


## Volodя

> На весну даже не звонят.


Если честно, если бы я планировал свою свадьбу, то исключительно на весну! Апрель-май... Это моё любимое время. А на осень- грустное ведь время...

----------


## swinging

> Следующий заказ взят на 25 апреля. Это я умру с тоски...


Ну, так ты используй это свободное время. Съездите отдохнуть куда-нибудь. Или, как моя ведущаяя ездит куда то в Ивановскую область в "Империю красоты", там какие то процедуры, они, конечно есть и в Питере и в Москве, но там дешевле в пять раз. Это не пиар и не реклама. Просто информация.
Кстати, у нас та же фигня, пока только на двадцать пятое, на красную горку. 

Удачи!

----------


## Курица

> Ну... не знаю, насколько я непрофессионален, но я так не считаю, может у меня и завышена самооценка, но я считаю, что *довольно профессионально веду мероприятия*. И меня радует то, что *меня гости хвалят*.


Сынок! Вовочка!!!! Вот показал бы ты нам _хоть трехминутный ролик_-шоб и мы ЭТО САМОЕ Ж (молодчина ты, сынок!!!)  тебе сказали!!! 
И тебе полезно, и нам приятно!!! 
Ну, в честь вчерашнего нашего Женского праздника- *осчастливь...*А то ж с любопытства помрем!!! :006:

----------


## Volodя

> Сынок! Вовочка!!!! Вот показал бы ты нам хоть трехминутный ролик-шоб и мы ЭТО САМОЕ Ж (молодчина ты, сынок!!!)  тебе сказали!!! 
> И тебе полезно, и нам приятно!!! 
> Ну, в честь вчерашнего нашего Женского праздника- осчастливь...А то ж с любопытства помрем!!!


Я уже не раз писАл о том, что у меня нет видео моего ведения. Будет- всем разошлю диски! Обещаю. Я ж в октябре провёл свадьбу, а диск обещали мне , не дали! Жадины! Но простите, мне бегать за диском как-то безтактно...

----------


## swinging

> А ведущие все плохие, они мешают дискотеку крутить!


Кстати, сейчас вспомнил, немного не по теме, но продолжая рассказ про прошлую свадьбу (какая то знаменательная свадьба, хотя ни чего особого не было, кроме того, что мы опоздали из-за пробок). Так вот.
В конце вечера встаёт тётенька, берёт микрофон и начинает петь дифирамбы ведущей. Бла-бла, и то хорошо и это замечательно, ведущая скромно потупив глазки, расплывается в довольной улыбке, и тут тётенька говорит: "Отдельное спасибо ВЕДУЩЕЙ ЗА ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ ПОДБОР МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО СОПРОВОЖДЕНИЯ". Тут, конечно, раздаётся грохот, но не аплодисментов, а это я падаю со стула, вместе со стулом.
Нет, наверное нужно стоя работать, как в клубе, а то можно травму получить.

Удачи!

----------


## Курица

> Я уже не раз писАл о том, что у меня нет видео моего ведения.


что такое НЕ ВЕЗЕТ и как с ним бороться...:frown:

----------


## Volodя

> Кстати, сейчас вспомнил, немного не по теме, но продолжая рассказ про прошлую свадьбу (какая то знаменательная свадьба, хотя ни чего особого не было, кроме того, что мы опоздали из-за пробок). Так вот.
> В конце вечера встаёт тётенька, берёт микрофон и начинает петь дифирамбы ведущей. Бла-бла, и то хорошо и это замечательно, ведущая скромно потупив глазки, расплывается в довольной улыбке, и тут тётенька говорит: "Отдельное спасибо ВЕДУЩЕЙ ЗА ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ ПОДБОР МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО СОПРОВОЖДЕНИЯ". Тут, конечно, раздаётся грохот, но не аплодисментов, а это я падаю со стула, вместе со стулом.
> Нет, наверное нужно стоя работать, как в клубе, а то можно травму получить.


Молодец, ведущая!:biggrin: везде успевает...:biggrin:

----------


## Sens

> Таня.... зачем уводить разговор о конкретных вещах в дебри каких-то риторических рассуждений? Зачем заглядываться на кого-то, зачем у многих из нас эти постоянные оглядки на то, чтоу кого-то лучше, на то, что этому "кучервому" не справедливо платят?? Ну молодец, он этот кучерявый, раз умудрился заработать больше Ильича. А Пугачева зарабатывает меньше Э.Джона, потому что она по-английски не поет и всемирной мега-звездой не является, а "Эльзы" не делает себе пиара в Москве. Но, при этом, пугачева и Вакарчук не жалуются на низкие доходы и не оглядываются на других! А К.Меладзе знает "интеграл" хита (да-да-да!) и пишет на потребу массы!
> КАЖДЫЙ СТАВИТ СЕБЕ СВОЮ ЦЕЛЬ! Если ты поставишь себе цель стать одной из лучших ведущих в вашем регионе ты этого добьешься, а если ты будешь только внутренне негодовать по поводу "кучерявого", то не добьешься ничего.
> Я призываю всех, кто хочет идти вперед: НЕ ОГЛЯДЫВАЙТЕСЬ НА ТО, КАК У КОГО-ТО, СТАВЬТЕ СЕБЕ КОНКРЕТНЫЕ ЦЕЛИ, РАБОТАЙТЕ ТОЛЬКО НАД СОБОЙ И СВОИМ ПРОДУКТОМ! ЭТО ТОТ ФУНДАМЕНТ, НА КОТОРОМ ПОТОМ ВЫ ПОСТРОИТЕ ЗДАНИЕ СВОЕГО УСПЕХА!!


Соня, ты делаешь совершенно неправильные выводы. Во-первых, я не оглядываюсь на кого-то, у кого лучше, я делаю лучше! И меня никак не ущемляет, что кто-то берет больше, просто я Ильичу хотела что-то сказать, ни больше, ни меньше. Совершенно не нужно мне пояснять почему то и то - это были риторические вопросы, само собой разумеющиеся вещи.
Я не ставлю себе цель стать одной из лучших в регионе - я и так одна из лучших в регионе. Я просто реально хочу углубиться в знание пиара и рекламы, я хочу расти дальше. Мазайкина была на семинаре - мне очень интересно узнать подробности.

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*
PS. Я Аня :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> это я падаю со стула, вместе со стулом.


А мой ДЖ бы не упал... потому что музыку подбираю я сама. Может гости привыкли к такому положению вещей и уже думают, что и музыка заслуга ведущей? :biggrin:

----------


## Sens

А теперь по теме: несколько идей по раскрутке себя любимого: 
Если вы точно знаете, в какое время молодые приходят в ЗАГС на регистрацию,
закажите свою рекламку на воздушных шарах, и раздавайте воздушные шарики. Даже если шарик лопнет и телефон ваш вместе с ним - фамилию вашу молодые запомнят и выделят из общего числа. 
Тут очень пригодится совет МАзайкиной - собственный узнаваемый логотип и/или слоган.

Еще один вариант - сделайте визитку в виде значка! Такая визитка точно выделится среди сотни других. Для всех земляков с Украины - обращайтесь, помогу со значками.
Либо - в виде магнита на холодильник!

----------


## Ильич

> *Ильич*, хорошие слова. Но истина такова: Вы один из лучших ведущих Запорожья, товар на 100% качественный. Почему Ваша цена в три раза ниже одного кучерявого парня, который напивается на каждом ивэнте?
> 
> Почему Алла Пугачева, культовая фигура никогда не будет стоит также, как Элтон Джон?
> Почему "Виагра" (группа) стоит дороже, чем "Океан Эльзи"?
> 
> Никогда Вы не убедите меня, что качество решает все.


Отвечаю. Цена обратно пропорциональна количеству свадеб в нашем славном городе. Сбрасываешь цену, появляется работа, поднимаешь цену -пропадает работа в нашем славном городе. Собственно тебе это знакомо, когда я отдыхал, ты работала.
У нас есть ведущий который берет в семь раз больше меня и работает в семь раз реже. 
То что я лучше всех - это не правда, всегда есть и лучше, всегда ( и это не кучепявый парень).
Нужно стараться быть лучше всех, но те дай бог им оказаться - как оно одиноко тот там.. на вершине....
Нет, качество все не рашает! Правило рынка - не обманешь - не продашь.
Вот и кучерявый парень при встрече обещает одно, а получают другое...
Научись обещать и тебя полюбят деньги.... 
Правда при этом еще нужно научиться и выполнять обещания...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> я и так одна из лучших в регионе.


Уточните пожалста регион.:smile:

----------


## Sens

Так а я о чем? Для того и нужен пиар, чтобы в межсезонье тропинка не заросла...

----------


## Ильич

> А теперь по теме: несколько идей по раскрутке себя любимого: 
> Если вы точно знаете, в какое время молодые приходят в ЗАГС на регистрацию,
> закажите свою рекламку на воздушных шарах, и раздавайте воздушные шарики. Даже если шарик лопнет и телефон ваш вместе с ним - фамилию вашу молодые запомнят и выделят из общего числа. 
> Тут очень пригодится совет МАзайкиной - собственный узнаваемый логотип и/или слоган.
> 
> Еще один вариант - сделайте визитку в виде значка! Такая визитка точно выделится среди сотни других. Для всех земляков с Украины - обращайтесь, помогу со значками.
> Либо - в виде магнита на холодильник!


Потом он позвонят и спросят "А скока это стоит?" А ты, им, цену от кучерявого парня! Если "Спасибо", услышишь, считай повезло...

----------


## optimistka17

> Еще один вариант - сделайте визитку в виде значка! Такая визитка точно выделится среди сотни других.


 Ой, Аня, ты серьезно считаешь, что визитку в виде значка народ будет хранить? Я думала, что это уместно делать только для *детских праздников*...Кому ты предполагаешь вручать значки на* взрослых* праздниках? Под каким соусом? Я что-то совсем запуталась...

----------


## swinging

> Я не ставлю себе цель стать одной из лучших в регионе - я и так одна из лучших в регионе.


Аня, мы все одни из лучших в регионе. И все как один лауреаты "Московского международного фестиваля "Шоумен года". 
А ещё на марсе цветут яблони.

Удачи!

----------


## Katjatja

не знаю как в Росии или на Украине у нас очень строго с отражателями. они должны быть в темное время на одежде или сумке.  Может реклама на отражателях?   их точно не выкинут, но насколько это вложение себя оправдает?

----------


## Ильич

> Так а я о чем? Для того и нужен пиар, чтобы в межсезонье тропинка не заросла...


У меня это 19-ое межсезонье.
ДЕВЯТЬНАДЦАТОЕ
Все как всегда. Ничего нового.
Хочешь работать скинь цену. Будет работа задёшево.
Хочешь работать дорого, молись, авось услышат.
Хочешь уверенности присядь на популярный ресторан и все, все гульки твои.
Сейчас работы мало у всех. Тем более кризис.
Соня правильно написала. Поставь себе ЦЕЛЬ и иди к ней. Дорогу осилит идущий.

----------


## Sens

> Ой, Аня, ты серьезно считаешь, что визитку в виде значка народ будет хранить? Я думала, что это уместно делать только для *детских праздников*...Кому ты предполагаешь вручать значки на* взрослых* праздниках? Под каким соусом? Я что-то совсем запуталась...


Дорогие мои, все что я предлагаю - это только идея, и ИМХО.
Конкретно по значкам - я обращалась к тем, кто стоит под ЗАГСом и раздает визитки.

----------


## Ильич

> Я уже не раз писАл о том, что у меня нет видео моего ведения. Будет- всем разошлю диски! Обещаю. Я ж в октябре провёл свадьбу, а диск обещали мне , не дали! Жадины! Но простите, мне бегать за диском как-то безтактно...


Ой Вова, как надоела твоя пустопорожняя болтоня....

----------


## Volodя

*Ильич*,
 Я вам разрешаю поставить меня в игнор.:wink:

----------


## Katjatja

> У меня это 19-ое межсезонье.
> ДЕВЯТЬНАДЦАТОЕ
> 
> Хочешь работать скинь цену. Будет работа задёшево.
> Хочешь работать дорого, молись, авось услышат.
> .


меня интересует такой момент. если на межсезонье скинешь цену не получится ли так, что поднять ее будет трудно? потому как люди передавая через тоже сарафановое радио передадут и цену и при встрече с клиентом услышишь обязательно "А им вы провели за такую цену".

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Ребята, не туда двигаемся, давайте от мелкого к главному. Вот я про рекламу на значках сама задумалась год назад. Но, тогда я хотела сделать на них фото разных персонажей моих программ и сподвигнуть деток к колекционированию значков...А получить их можно, только побывав на программе с данным персонажем. Но у нас значками в больших объёмах никто не занимается, а заказывать на предприятии, которое само заказывает где-то в Киеве очень дорого. Мне предлагали в расчёте 1,5 грн. за один. А на одной программе бывает и 15 детей, т.е за один раз уходит 15 значков. Дорого. Но идея очень интересна. Кто владеет информацией конкретно по этому вопросу и какие средние цены по Украине?

----------


## Ильич

Я лично не скидывал в гривневом эквиваленте, поэтому работой не завален. Мой знакомый музыкант, работал в пол цены. 6 работ в феврале эт много. Опять же рынки, есть рынок дешевых свадеб, ты на него упал в межсезонье, на лето гилишь цену и выходишь на рынок среднедорогих свадеб. Есть рынок элитных свадеб - вот он меньше всего подвержен колебанию цены... Если ты там то там и сиди режко но метко получается

----------


## Volodя

> рекламу на значках


Я считаю, что это большие затраты. Можно из простых буклетов сделать красивые оригами. Красиво, дёшево и практично. Например, я бы сделал каких-нибудь голубей...

----------


## optimistka17

> Дорого. Но идея очень интересна.


 Я начала работать со значками на детских праздниках. По 1, 5 гривны-это считай шара.
 Не в этом дело... В последнее время я говорю заказчику, вы же все равно детям *призы* покупать будете? Давайте я приобрету для них эксклюзивные *тематические значки*.( У нас в лотках они по три гривны и выше). А заказываю я их у Ани, у её друзей, естесственно немного дешевле... Дело даже не в моей прибыли.( Смешные цифры..) Если родители отказываются покупать для каждого, то один значек мы дарим имениннику( 2 -2,5гривны- не такая уж большая потеря:smile:)

----------


## Sens

Мне очень понравилось, как оформили  витрину одного ресторанчика быстрого питания: на день св. Валентина в витрине красовались сердца плетенные из шаров, а шары не просто красные- а с логотипом ресторанчика.

----------


## optimistka17

> Можно из простых буклетов сделать красивые оригами


Вовчик, извини, но рекламные буклеты превращать в птички, самолетики, кораблики- это *первый шаг* к размещению рекламы на туалетной бумаге...

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Volodя*,
Не, оригами детки после программы в состоянии:" бегу, куда вижу, кричу как могу", раз и в кулачке скомкали. И валяется моя красвая Мальвина на полу и топчут её ногами. Лучше уж никак,вместо как нибудь. А значок - это нечто материальное, трудноламаемое и интересное для них. Можно и на рюкзак цеплять и вообще, это круче. И ещё прям церемонию награждения сделать и вручать - пристёгивать. Это минут 10 времени с комментариями и шутками. А 10 минут у буйных деток - это много и ни на кого не похоже.

----------


## Медведик

> сделайте визитку в виде значка!


а ещё лучше визитку двустоонню...а на обратной стороне или банальный календарик..или НУЖНЫЕ ГОРОДСКИЕ (РАЙОННЫЕ) телефоны. Такую визитку скорее всего оставят. А можт быть конструктивные предложения пошаговые по подготовке к свадьбе или приметы...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> в виде магнита на холодильник!


а вот это ещё лучше..тем более что магнитики на холодильник излюбленные призы в конкрсах. Можно заказать опто и раздаать в качестве призов...а там неброско и телефон ваш.

Мне вобще повезло с фамилией))) МЕДВЕДИК - готовый магнитик в вариациях :biggrin:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*optimistka17*,
 Это ценовые расклады прошлой весны. А сейчас даже не знаю...

----------


## Sens

*Медведик*,
Лена, это правда твоя фамилия? вот уж где фантазии разгуляться! Какая масса образов для эмблемки!

----------


## Медведик

> т.е за один раз уходит 15 значков. Дорого.


Ева..если они будут прикольные - то можно ЗА СчЁТ КЛИЕНТА - сформировать призовой фонд изэтих значков. И ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!! мотивировать их собрать ВСЮ коллекцию - а приз продумай. Или мягкая игрушка...или один раз в год весёлый праздникдля всех коллекционеров)

----------


## optimistka17

> один раз в год весёлый праздникдля всех коллекционеров)


Бесплатно?:wink:
Из серии, как найти для себя работу *на шару?*

----------


## Медведик

> Лена, это правда твоя фамилия?


Да Аня)))) Родная ...девичья. Сначала выйдя замуж меняла..но потом вернулаи решила "мужья приходят и уходят - а фамилия остаётся" :biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

> Вовчик, извини, но рекламные буклеты превращать в птички, самолетики, кораблики- это первый шаг к размещению рекламы на туалетной бумаге...





> Не, оригами детки после программы в состоянии:" бегу, куда вижу, кричу как могу", раз и в кулачке скомкали. И валяется моя красвая Мальвина на полу и топчут её ногами. Лучше уж никак,вместо как нибудь. А значок - это нечто материальное, трудноламаемое и интересное для них. Можно и на рюкзак цеплять и вообще, это круче. И ещё прям церемонию награждения сделать и вручать - пристёгивать. Это минут 10 времени с комментариями и шутками. А 10 минут у буйных деток - это много и ни на кого не похоже.


Да, в некоторой степени-да... А в какую цену будут обходиться 100 магнитиков ?

----------


## Медведик

> Бесплатно?


а вот это нужно продумать - или сертификат на 50% скидки.. или один бесплатный...но ведь можно мини-вариант на 30 мин.с  одним аниматором ... но ведь этот ход принесёт ЗАКАЗЫ!!! Т.е. детям нужно собрать 10 значков (это 10 банкетов)...а таких детей будет несколько компаний!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*optimistka17*,
 Да, я думаю, что таких коллекционеров найдётся не так уж и много. И раз дети так фанатеют от моих программ, я с удовольствием таким деткам сделала бы подобное мероприятие даже бесплатно... Да и потом, это ж тоже реклама, при чём в той части, которая у нас в регионе вообще хромает - в уровне сервиса и отношения к клиенту.
- А знаете, она для тех, кто коллекцию собрал даже праздник бесплатно делает, а ещё...
*Медведик*,
 Спасибо за идейку :flower: !

----------


## Katjatja

> *optimistka17*,
>  Да, я думаю, что таких коллекционеров найдётся не так уж и много. И раз дети так фанатеют от моих программ, я с удовольствием таким деткам сделала бы подобное мероприятие даже бесплатно... Да и потом, это ж тоже реклама, при чём в той части, которая у нас в регионе вообще хромает - в уровне сервиса и отношения к клиенту.
> - А знаете, она для тех, кто коллекцию собрал даже праздник бесплатно делает, а ещё...
> *Медведик*,
>  Спасибо за идейку!


если в семье один ребенок и чаще всего празднуют допустим день рождение и новый год то 10 значков собирать 5 лет.
но идея хорошая, надо додумать

----------


## eva-prazdnik

А по скольку я всегда найду, на что потратить деньги, нужно делать не эконом вариант, а как раз КЛАССНЫЙ праздник с несколькими персонажами, по возможности с видео роликом или слайдами, где эти дети себя увидят на своих праздниках. Чтобы все заказы текущие были лишь ступенью для того, чтобы попасть на ПРАЗДНИК КОЛЛЕКЦИОНЕРОВ! А дальше - только нью Васюки:biggrin: Но мне кажется, что логично сделать именно так.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Katjatja*,
Проблема в том, что мне часто приходится работать в одной компании (это о проблемах, когда не знаешь, чем развлекать), где сначала именинник - один ребёнок, через месяц - другая программа, у другого именинника, но гости те же. Если значок есть призовой фонд для всех, т.е. с каждой программы каждый гость уходит со значком, то очень реально при таких раскладах собрать всю коллекцию за год.

----------


## optimistka17

А если идти по принципу , как эту систему скидок упростить, то *для детских праздников* можно делать так.
После завершения праздника выдаем родителям Магнит, (удостоверение,значек, диплом, флаер,- что угодно...) на* скидку 5%* Говорим, что этот значек( диплом, флаер и т.д) вы можете сохранить для себя, а можете подарить друзьям На празднике, отбираем этот значек, даём 5% скидку и взамен вручаем *на 10 % скидку*. И  так до достижения *50% скидки*(дальше просто мне совсем невыгодно...)Значит просто там , где 50 % скидка какой-то *подарок* в виде пиротехнический хлопушки, музыкальной свечки или что-то в этом роде...
Вот как-то так,пожалуй...
 Идеи сырые, не ругайте меня пока...

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> Идеи сырые, не ругайте меня пока...
> __________________


Боже упаси, процесс создания на лицо, грешно ругаться...

----------


## optimistka17

> очень реально при таких раскладах собрать всю коллекцию за год.


А почему обязательно *всю*?
*Вполне достаточно,- пять значков*... Чем проще достичь цель,- тем легче к ней прийти...
 И делать праздники скажем *2 раза* в год. *Зимой*( конечно, после Нового года, когда работы поменьше, чем во время новогодних утренников )
И *Летом*( в первых числах июня, когда выпускные завершились, а разъехаться на каникулы, летний отдых еще не успели...)
 На каждом проводимом празднике называть этот воскресный день(точную дату , время и место), просить подтвердить по телефону свою явку и наличие уже собранных значков...
Может как-то так...

----------


## Медведик

> собрать всю коллекцию за год.


тем более что это мотивация и на классные (школьные, групповые садвские)...мероприятия и даже взрослые семейные!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*optimistka17*,
 А потому, Людмила Николаевна, что я предлагаю в общей сложности 9 вариантов программ на обе возрастные категории, а у вас - я даже не знаю сколько. Потому так и написала, конечно, чтоб всех ваших персонажей пересмотреть - никаких праздников не напасёшься:wink: :Ok: :biggrin:...

----------


## optimistka17

> у вас - я даже не знаю сколько


 Я и сама *не знаю* сколько у меня... Считать некогда.:smile: Не в этом дело... Хотя нет, посчитать немножко можно... Я как раз для буклета фотографии подбираю и разделы прикидывала...
1Весёлые клоуны
2Чебурашка и Крокодил Гена
3Мальвина и Буратино
4 Телепузики
5 Винни- Пух
6 Ну, погоди!
7 Фея и Гномик
8 Дюймовочка,эльфы и Белоснежка  
9Незнайка и Кнопочка
10Красная Шапочка и Серый Волк
11Девочки- шпионки Totally Spies
12 Карлсон и Пеппи-Длинный Чулок
13 Супер-герои
14Пираты
15Как стать звездой?
16Восточные сказки
17Школа волшебства Гарри Поттера
18Индейцы
19Ковбои

 Просто *9штук* собрать -это *далёкая,очень далекая* цель... Кто из детей или родителей к ней будет идти?

----------


## Volodя

Кто даст примерные цены на магнитики ?

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*optimistka17*,
А у меня получается 5 программ для деток до 7 лет, и 4 для тех, кто старше. Так что как раз по пять значков, только нужно ещё одну программу додумать для старших, но тогда и праздники нужно делать разные: для старших, и для маленьких...



> Кто из детей или родителей к ней будет идти?


Я же говорю, здесь ориентир - повторные компании. 5 за год - очень реально, да и тогда на главном празднике легче будет, если приходят компаниями, знакома между собой хоть часть детей. А то сядут, надуются, как буки и ещё потом рассказывать будут, что мы собирали коллекцию, ради неё... А там нам вообще не понравилось... Вот вам и продвижение, когда у них на руках будет 4 значка, нужен будет всего один, не думаю, что предпочтут более дешёвого, но другого аниматора.

----------


## Sens

*Volodя*,
учись пользоваться поисковиком. В Днепропетровске формат А4 на магните стоил до кризиса 50 грн - 10$, сколько разместишь на формате А4-все твое.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Кстати, в связи с популярность ЭМО, все детки и подростки собирают значки, штук 5 на школьной сумке - это минимум.

----------


## optimistka17

> в связи с популярность ЭМО


 Переведи неондертальцу, *ЭМО,*- это что?

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*optimistka17*,
Это подростковая субкультура, мировоззренческое течение, подробнее здесь, но очень немногие из тех, кто так одевается и называется, могут о своих убеждениях рассказать. Подозреваю, что процентов 70 называют себя так, потому что модно...Т.е. мне кажется, что упор делается на внешние проявления своей принадлежности... А меньшие детки это видят и хотят быть похожими на 15 летних взрослых... Потому значки нам интересны...

----------


## Volodя

> Переведи неондертальцу, ЭМО,- это что?


Это некие группы подростков, которые пропагандируют жизнь с чувствами, любовь а не секс...  ЭМОциональны люди.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> систему скидок упростить, то для детских праздников


Столько интересного написали...Занята, некогда читать, потом...
Вот выхватила скидки на услуги на детских...
Мне эти скидки на Новый Год боком вышли...Работаю не так давно, но некоторые клиенты свои уже появились, Д. М. и Сн. каждый год в одни и те же неск семей ходим. Скидки "постоянным", вроде того. немного дешевле...Так в этом году клиенты порекомендовали своим друзьям, те позвонили, называю цену без скидки, согласились, потом видимо узнали у знакомых, сколько для тех стоит, звонят мне и умоляют снизить, согласилась, куда ж деваться...Теперь никаких скидок, чтоб не расслаблялись...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Теперь никаких скидок, чтоб не расслаблялись...


 А я старым клиентам  все равно скидки делаю ,довольно часто... И  от этого только выигрываю...А если звонят новые заказчики и просят  такие же цены, то так прямо и говорю, на второй праздник и у вас будут скидки...

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Ksana tenlark*,
 Для меня вопрос скидок тоже очень скользкий. Потому что сейчас продаю свою услугу и так по самой приемлемо демократичной цене. А вот ещё тема для разговора и вопрос для компетентных лиц. Существует же формула ценообразования, проверенные маркетинговые теории. Понятно, что продаём за столько, за сколько покупают. Но, всё равно, нужно грамотно подходить к этому вопросу и хотя бы с перспективой формировать цены так, чтобы можно было относительно регулярно вкладывать в развитие, к примеру, амортизационные отчисления закладывают в стоимость продукции. Кто владеет этой информацией? Делитесь, пожалуйста.
*Оптимистка*, а как вы документируете факт заказа, с тем чтобы в следующий раз данный заказчик имел право на скидку?

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> мужья приходят и уходят - а фамилия остаётся


Класс!!!



> А я старым клиентам все равно скидки делаю ,довольно часто... И от этого только выигрываю


Взаимно!!!
Добавлю свои пять копеек в эту тему. Сам я не давал и не даю рекламу,
Просто когда начинал в 90-х, вроде не надо было, а сейчас как-то есть свой круг клиентов, которые рекомендуют меня другим, тем и живу. В конце вечера, если нравится компания, то тактично предлагаю визитки или народ сам просит. Визитка самая обычная, написано: Услуги на торжествах и телефоны. А раньше было, по другому. Вот по поводу тех визиток и хочу написать. В далекие 90-е, когда визитку заказать, стоило денег, я делал так. Брал свою фотографию, методом двойной фотосъемки наносил на неё свои телефоны, ФИО и одно слово ТАМАДА. Затем в лаборатории печатал на одном листе 10 на 15 сразу 4 фото. Дешево и сердито.
Это было проще, чем заказать визитку и реклама с твоей физиономией.
А народ помнит ведущего и в лицо, если ведущий им чем-то хорошим запомнился. А сейчас, с помощью фотошопа можно самому любой дизайн визиток сделать или попросить, если сам не можешь. Далее, можно заключить договор с любым кафе или салоном платьев и сделать визитку двухсторонней, там скидки предлагать и т.д. Вот и пусть, вы салон или кафе рекламируйте, а они Вас. Но все равно, надо просто ХОРОШО и честно работать и тогда народ сам Вас найдет.
На 07.08.09. заказ давно взял, цена стандартная, как и на 08.08.08 прошлого года была стандартной. Считаю, нет смысла зарабатывать на определенном дне, потом народ скажет, вот содрал с нас. Хотя это мое мнение.
Сейчас, когда на март было всего 2 заказа, то взял и уехал в санаторий.
На апрель 4, май 2. А на лето, так есть по 3-4 свадьбы в месяц, а там поживем- увидим, чем этот кризис закончится. В 90-е пережили много всего. Поэтому давайте с оптимизмом и все будет ХОРОШО!!!
Возможно попробую, как кончатся обычные визитки, сделать старый вариант с фото, но это не скоро!!!

----------


## Volodя

> Дешево и сердито.


:biggrin:Покамест я тоже не трачусь на визитки... На принтере чёрно-белом распечатал их сколь угодно много, и можно раздавать. _Дёшево и сердито_. И говорят,что визитка-лицо тамады... Мне главное, чтоб у заказчиков остались мои контакты.:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

> Дёшево и сердито. И говорят,что визитка-лицо тамады


 Вот-вот, Вовчик. И раздаешь ты свои дешёвые визитки и народ берёт в руки и понимает, что имеет дело с *ДЕШЁВЫМ* тамадой....

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Оптимистка, а как вы документируете факт заказа, с тем чтобы в следующий раз данный заказчик имел право на скидку?


Да никак не документирую.. Я же не говорю, что я обязательно всем  старым заказчикам предоставляю скидки... Многих я просто помню. И стараюсь сделать им что-то приятное.
А заказы на детские праздники я записываю в ежедневник и всегда , принимая заказ, беру прошлогодний и просматриваю, был у нас такой заказчик или нет...
Вообще к документации у меня отношение не очень серьёзное...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от tamada-yaroslavl 
> Дешево и сердито.
> 
> Покамест я тоже не трачусь на визитки... На принтере чёрно-белом распечатал их сколь угодно много, и можно раздавать. Дёшево и сердито. И говорят,что визитка-лицо тамады... Мне главное, чтоб у заказчиков остались мои контакты


Вова ты не правильно понял. Визитки на глянцевой фотобумаге, цветные и красивые, были лучше, чем сделаные в фирмах. А цена дешевле, по тем временам. Впрочем ты тогда еще ходил на горшок!!! Это сейчас полиграфия стала намного дешевле фото!!!



> И говорят,что визитка-лицо тамады... Мне главное, чтоб у заказчиков остались мои контакты


Какая визитка, такое и отношение. У нас некоторые на А-4 напечатают и раздают!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

Так Вове, наверное, пока и не нужен vip клиент. Чтобы опыта набраться, нужны нормальные, обычные, спокойные, беспонтовые заказы. Так что, возможно, с его точки зрения это оправдано.

----------


## Инна Р.

> На принтере чёрно-белом распечатал их сколь угодно много, и можно раздавать.


Володя!!! Не позорься!!! :mad: Закажи самые простые в типографии - это совсем не дорого.

----------


## Katjatja

> А почему обязательно *всю*?
> *Вполне достаточно,- пять значков*... Чем проще достичь цель,- тем легче к ней прийти...
>  И делать праздники скажем *2 раза* в год. *Зимой*( конечно, после Нового года, когда работы поменьше, чем во время новогодних утренников )
> И *Летом*( в первых числах июня, когда выпускные завершились, а разъехаться на каникулы, летний отдых еще не успели...)
>  На каждом проводимом празднике называть этот воскресный день(точную дату , время и место), просить подтвердить по телефону свою явку и наличие уже собранных значков...
> Может как-то так...


в продолжении темы.  после проведения дня рождения выдаем имениннику карточку или что угодно на одно бесплатное мероприятие. Всем участникам на 50 %этого мероприятия или даже лучше приходишь сам и можешь привести бесплатно еще 2 друзей. и дальше фишка такая

бесплатное мероприятие это не праздник именно семьи и ведущая организует любой тематический праздник ( тут фантазировать что угодно) рассчитанный на большое количество детей пусть и 20 и выше . все именинники бесплатно те кто с флаером платят символически.  новички думаю тоже попадутся  а следовательно это мероприятие будет носить именно рекламный характер
главное  по деньгам минимум цель окупить аренду помещения и затраты на праздник, и детям хорошо и ведущей реклама. а если дети на такие мероприятия 2-3 раза попадут то они к вам привыкнут и никого другого больше и видеть не захотят.

----------


## swinging

> Мне главное, чтоб у заказчиков остались мои контакты.


С дешёвой визиткой - контакты не останутся НИКОГДА. Из ста дешёвых визиток выбросят в корзину сто. Уж лучше тогда флаера раздавать. А нормальные картонные визитки передают из рук в руки.
Вовка, ты не спорь, всегда старайся учиться на чужих ошибках. Я понимаю, что свои ошибки они как-то роднее, но на них учатся... сам знаешь кто.

Удачи!

----------


## optimistka17

> Так Вове, наверное, пока и не нужен vip клиент. Чтобы опыта набраться, нужны нормальные, обычные, спокойные, беспонтовые заказы. Так что, возможно, с его точки зрения это оправдано.


 В корне *неверные* рассуждения. 
 В отношении визиток должно работать правило- никакой самодеятельности!. Никакого цветного принтера или визитки на фотобумаге. Не нужно показывать сразу же свой любительский уровень...
 Заказывать необходимо в типографии только двустороннюю офсетную печать. Это должно стать правилом...
 (Ой, я опять категоричным тоном высказываюсь,- ну что вы хотите от учительницы?:smile:) 
 Но театр начинается с вешалки, а наше лицо(лицо ведущего) начинается с *визитки...*

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> Но театр начинается с вешалки, а наше лицо(лицо ведущего) начинается с визитки...
> __________________


 Я тоже визитки заказываю, потому что люблю добротность, но раз он всё это знает, а ведь знает же, то, наверное, ориентируется в ситуации и его это пока устраивает...
А по поводу рекламы: мне вот недавно звонили на мобильный номер из журнала, который распространяется бесплатно и зарабатывает на объявлениях рекламодателей. Они просто берут газету объявлений и звонят с предложением прорекламировать твою услугу. И стоит это на 3 мес. около 300грн. Но я подумала, что у них совсем дела плохи, раз аж прям вот так. Тот самый случай, когда нельзя себя самого пиарить...

----------


## optimistka17

> Но я подумала, что у них совсем дела плохи, раз аж прям вот так. Тот самый случай, когда нельзя себя самого пиарить...


А у нас давным -давно так поступают все дорогие и не очень дорогие журналы
 Когда готовится к выходу номер , менеджер обзванивает потенциальных рекламодателей... Так и до кризиса было .Так и сейчас осталось. И из газет звонят, предлагают разместить у них рекламу. 
 И рекламные агенства предлагают свои услуги и в размещении рекламы, и в изготовлении сайта, размещении сайта, в изготовлении визиток.
 Это абсолютно нормальное явление. Если мне *ЭТО* интересно, я распрашиваю подробно. А если нет- то выслушав, культурно отшиваю... Не могу понять, чем же плох такой *ПИАР*?

----------


## Медведик

> И говорят,что визитка-лицо тамады.


это так и есть... и очень важно чтобы лицо ведущего присутствовало на визитке. И только хорошего качества!!!! А стоят они 1 рубль. Закажи 100 штук (ярких, красивых) и живи спокойно)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> я записываю в ежедневник


я только в первый год работы записывала все заказы, Имена, что пошло - что не очень, котакты фото и видео опрераторов, имена потенциальных клиентов (молодёжь - брала визитки). Гонорар.
В конце месяца подводила ИТОГ. Виделла прогрессию и РАДОВАЛАСЬ)

А потом как то сдулась.

Кстати ещё один PR_ход. В первый год я по этой самой тетрадке поздравляла (СМС) ВСЕХ!!! клиентов с новым годом ... подписываясь Елена-ведущая Вашего торжества. И обязательно  годовщиной свадьбы) Многие потом отзвонились...были приятно удивлены что помню...и естестенно в ТЕЛЕФОНЕ сохранились мои контакты - которые они передавали друзьям. Таким образом за год я оччееень расширила САРАФАННОЕ РАДИО!

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> главное, чтоб у заказчиков остались мои контакты.


Эх Вова был бы ты поближе - взяла бы тебя под крылышко на время....
Я понимаю что всё что ты говоришь и пишешь - юношеский максимализм ...и в принципе в столь юнном возрасте ВЕСТИ СВАДЬБУ - уж достижение...но это только первый шажок..а дальше много-много новых. ПРИСЛУШИВАЙСЯ!
Но главное в тебе есть тяга к красоте...чувство прекрасного...оптимизм. Но только не "консервируй себя" Спрашивай и УСЛЫШЬ ответ...Удачи)

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> Вовка, ты не спорь, всегда старайся учиться на чужих ошибках.


во! Слушай что УМНЫЕ люи говорят)

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> Не могу понять, чем же плох такой ПИАР?


он вовсе не плох...только вот выхлопа нет.

Скорее клиента зацепит статья в журнале о праздничном событии .. или о подготовке с мудрыми наставлениями и фотографией ведущей.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Знаете, а ведь это могут быть не только значки, но и брелки, и висюльки на мобилу, и на женские сумочки, которые тоже можно вручать в качестве призов на взрослых праздниках с согласия заказчика ( с координатами ведущего, разумеется)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

А слабо растяжку на собственном балконе с телефонами и рекламой. Заодно и на балконах родни, друзей!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Или большой гелиевый шар на лоджии (дереве, крыше) с рекламой!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Это я так, прикалываюсь, но в каждой шутке, есть доля правды!!!

----------


## Katjatja

> Кстати ещё один PR_ход. В первый год я по этой самой тетрадке поздравляла (СМС) ВСЕХ!!! клиентов с новым годом ... подписываясь Елена-ведущая Вашего торжества. И обязательно  годовщиной свадьбы) Многие потом отзвонились...были приятно удивлены что помню...и естестенно в ТЕЛЕФОНЕ сохранились мои контакты - которые они передавали друзьям. Таким образом за год я оччееень расширила САРАФАННОЕ РАДИО!


Лена для себя я возьму в этом году на вооружение поздравления  с новым годом, рождеством, а еще у нас 18 ноября день независимости так что можно напомнить о себе как о ведущей корпоративок:smile: .но НИКОГДА не буду пытаться поздравлять с годовщиной свадьбы. потому что мало ли что за год в семье случилось может быть они разошлись.

----------


## Медведик

> мало ли


об этом не подумала... смс-ки отправляла ... многие потом звонили и благодарили...им было приятно что помню...рассказывали о детках..которые успели родиться!

----------


## ruslava

> А слабо растяжку на собственном балконе с телефонами и рекламой.


 у нас так делают "Лимузин-сервисс". На балконе собственной квартиры поцепили растяжку с рекламой.
Я на своей хате боюсь такое цеплять. Потому что есть вариант, что в гости не только клиенты, но и маньяк какой-то завалит :biggrin:

Про рекламу в проспектах. Из личного опыта. Где-то лет 6 назад, когда свадьба стоила 150грн, нам предложили поместить рекламу в так называемом "Пригласительном в ЗАГС"  Там координаты всех, кто каким-то образом связан со свадебным бизнесом. Стоило это удовольствие 150 грн, на год. Была такая замануха: это пригласительное будут раздавать бесплатно КАЖДОЙ БЕЗ ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЯ ПАРЕ, КОТОРАЯ ПРИХОДИТ ПОДАВАТЬ ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ!!!!!!!! т.е. процент того, что реклама сработает огромен.
Мы поняли, что вот она, удача. Что вот теперь мы точно без заказов не останемся. Что на год нам обеспечено процветание и стабильность, и не задумываясь рекламу дали.

А теперь результат. Нам выдали пробный буклетик бесплатно (на память)
И каждой паре, которая приходила ко мне домой я показывала и спрашивала: ну что вам, давали такой в ЗАГСЕ??? Естественно все делали :Vah: :eek: и в помине его не видели. За год по этому буклету небыло ни одного даже интересующегося, не то что заказа. Получилось, что маленькая брошюрка мне обошлась в цену одной свадьбы.:frown:

Горький опыт научил: *теперь никакой рекламы, никаких обьявлений.*
Живем по принцыпу: "Як у душу зайде, то й на печі найде"
Для русских поясню: кому нужно, тот найдет и координаты и деньги:tongue:.
 :flower:

----------


## lezi

У меня сделана красивая реклама в ЗАГСЕ .У нас там есть стенд такой,где все занимающиеся праздниками ведущие,фотографы,операторы,голуби,лимузины,рестораны и так далее ,оставляют о себе рекламу и своих услугах.За 3 года что есть моя там реклама не позвонил никто. Все звонят в основном по обьявлению в газете или по рекомендации друзей. Не думаю,что раздача брелков или магнитиков как то себя оправдает.Вот я например,сколько мне не дарили такой мелочи,никогда не храню ее. Если клиенты на свадьбе получают какие то мелочи на призы,то как правило оставляют на столах после себя.А вот почему то туалетную бумагу всегда уносят.:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> За 3 года что есть моя там реклама не позвонил никто.


Таня переделай её! Она должна быть какой то особенной... Не обычной! :smile: Попробуй! Если надо, текст смогу предложить... а кто то поможет сфотошопить прикольно. 
Я тоже затормозила с рекламкой - картинку, в которой фотку не получается придумать,подсмотреть. А просто фотку не буду - это как у всех! :smile:

----------


## Раюшка

> лицо ведущего присутствовало на визитке. И только хорошего качества!!!!


Ага. Как я поняла из контекста, хорошего качества должно быть ЛИЦО. :Ok: :biggrin:





> А слабо растяжку на собственном балконе с телефонами и рекламой. Заодно и на балконах родни, друзей!!!


Мне - точно слабО. У нас дом - бывшая общага завода с сохранённым люмпен-пролетарским колоритом...:biggrin:



> И каждой паре, которая приходила ко мне домой я показывала и спрашивала: ну что вам, давали такой в ЗАГСЕ??? Естественно все делали и в помине его не видели.


А вот за это ты рекламщиков могла серьёзно вздрючить, если нервов не жалко...

А теперь - по теме.
Озадачили вы вопросом "Чем ты отличаешься от других? В чём твоя особенность?"
Вспомнила, как на местном форуме дали ссылку на сайт одного ведущего. Я из любопытства полезла. На главной странице прочитала вот что: "Х.Х. - ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ ведущий, который не делает высокопарного шоу, а ИСКРЕННЕ ПРОЖИВАЕТ ВАШУ СВАДЬБУ ВСЕЙ ДУШОЙ"... Или что-то в этом роде (цитирование не дословное). На этом месте мне стало очень мерзко, и я дальше смотреть сайт не стала. Об этих эмоциях я сообщила в теме форума, и одна из невест, смеясь, сказала, что закрыла страницу сайта на этом же месте...
А, действительно, чем я отличаюсь от других??? Да, наверное, тем, что я - это я, а значит, я не буду вести, как Маша, Даша или Саша, потому что я - это просто я... Отличаюсь, наверное, набором черт лица, фирменных выражений, жестов, эмоций, ... да ещё фиХ знает чем, это невозможно выразить словами...
На форуме меня заприметили как "мастера идиотского комментария" :biggrin: И шо, я должна об этом орать на всю Одессу, дескать, таких больше нет??!!:biggrin: Есть. Однозначно есть.
Кричать о том, что только я вкладываю душу в праздник, это будет по умолчанию означать, что все остальные просто "делают умное лицо"?:wink:
Кричать о том, что я ещё и пою? Да очень много поющих ведущих. Многие певицы после трёх месяцев-полугода-года наблюдений за ведущими сами начинают вести... Хотя это, скорее, не поющая ведущая, а тамадящая певица...:biggrin:

Пы. Сы. У меня сейчас два типа визиток - попроще и подороже. Тому контингенту, от которого фиХ дождёшься высокобюджетных свадеб, можно вручать и простые... Для них всё равно основополагающим критерием будет только цена, а если они за умеренную цену получат ещё и качество, то вообще офигеют от счастья...:biggrin:

А, по-моему, самый простой рецепт постоянно получать заказы - перестать париться по этому поводу.:biggrin: Правда, есть маленький нюансец - в семье должен быть ещё один какой-то источник дохода. Потому что не париться можно только на сытый желудок.:biggrin:

----------


## Лина М.

> А, действительно, чем я отличаюсь от других??? Да, наверное, тем, что я - это я, а значит, я не буду вести, как Маша, Даша или Саша, потому что я - это просто я... Отличаюсь, наверное, набором черт лица, фирменных выражений, жестов, эмоций, ... да ещё фиХ знает чем, это невозможно выразить словами... На форуме меня заприметили как "мастера идиотского комментария"  И шо, я должна об этом орать на всю Одессу, дескать, таких больше нет??!! Есть. Однозначно есть. Кричать о том, что только я вкладываю душу в праздник, это будет по умолчанию означать, что все остальные просто "делают умное лицо"?
> Кричать о том, что я ещё и пою? Да очень много поющих ведущих. Многие певицы после трёх месяцев-полугода-года наблюдений за ведущими сами начинают вести... Хотя это, скорее, не поющая ведущая, а тамадящая певица...


Раечка, привет! Как говорят в Одессе - я на Вас удивляюсь! Это по поводу того "чем я отличаюсь от других". Ты очень отличаешься от других. Очень! У тебя есть свой почерк и стиль, ты обладаешь чувством юмора, искрометностью и остроумием по-настоящему! Вот на этом, используя это, надо строить свою рекламу - ее форму и содержание! Я здесь, в этой теме говорю только о том на чем строить собственную рекламную фишку. 
Не надо углубляться в моральные аспекты, не надо думать о репутации конкурентов, на них вообще ненадо оглядываться. Пусть думают что хотят. Мне до них нет никакого дела. 
Мне принципиально только одно - сделать заметным мое объявление.
А тот ведущий, который написал, что "вкладывает душу" - совсем не дурак! Этот как раз то самое, чего хотят клиенты!!! Он ударил в точку. Ему пофигу вкладывают другие ведущие или "только делают умное лицо". Так написал только он один. В отличие от массы "тамада+музыка" на вашу свадьбу... И только одна из невест выразила неудовольствие по этому поводу. А скольких мам, например, именно это и цепануло??

----------


## Katjatja

> Мне принципиально только одно - сделать заметным мое объявление.
> А тот ведущий, который написал, что "вкладывает душу" - совсем не дурак! Этот как раз то самое, чего хотят клиенты!!! Он ударил в точку. Ему пофигу вкладывают другие ведущие или "только делают умное лицо". Так написал только он один. В отличие от массы "тамада+музыка" на вашу свадьбу... И только одна из невест выразила неудовольствие по этому поводу. А скольких мам, например, именно это и цепануло??



Лина у нас столько объявлений про эту душу и индивидуальный сценарий,  что если просто написать ХОЧУ ПРОВЕСТИ ВАШУ СВАДЬБУ. вот тогда точно выделишься.

Организуем хорошее настроение на Ваших вечеринках: корпоративные вечера, свадьбы, выпускные вечера, юбилеи, дни рождений.Музыка на любой вкус и цвет, всех времен и народов. 

Весёлая тамада сделает Вашу свадьбу незабываемой! Конкурсы, лотереи и танцы до упаду... 

Весело, непринужденно и с огоньком проведу любые праздники вашей жизни. Есть полный комплект сопутствующих услуг: музыка, залы, фото, видео и т. д. Специально для вас придумаем уникальный сценарий

Поможем организовать, подготовить и провести свадьбу, юбтлей, корпоративную вечеринку. Напишем сценарий предложим фото- видеосъемку,

----------


## lezi

*innca*,
Инна,буду рада если предложешь какой то оригинальный текст к обьявлению.

----------


## Лина М.

> Лина у нас столько объявлений про эту душу и индивидуальный сценарий, что если просто написать ХОЧУ ПРОВЕСТИ ВАШУ СВАДЬБУ. вот тогда точно выделишься.


Так вот так и напиши! 

_Я - молодая талантливая ведущая. Поскольку мы с вами, дорогие молодожены равесники, я отлично понимаю ваши вкусы! Я знаю ЧТО вы ждете от свадьбы и, уверена, смогу дать вам именно ЭТО! Очень хочу провести вашу свадьбу!_

----------


## Katjatja

> Так вот так и напиши! 
> 
> _Я - молодая талантливая ведущая. Поскольку мы с вами, дорогие молодожены равесники, я отлично понимаю ваши вкусы! Я знаю ЧТО вы ждете от свадьбы и, уверена, смогу дать вам именно ЭТО! Очень хочу провести вашу свадьбу!_


так объявление то не только про свадьбу.  но, кстати, на него точно обратят внимание. конкуренты например :Aga:

----------


## Лина М.

> так объявление то не только про свадьбу. но, кстати, на него точно обратят внимание. конкуренты например


Катя, это ошибка, что в объявление надо воткнуть абсолютно всю полезную информацию. Особенно, когда оно ограничено кол-вом символов. Твоя задача - добиться того, чтобы тебе позвонили.

----------


## Katjatja

> Катя, это ошибка, что в объявление надо воткнуть абсолютно всю полезную информацию. Особенно, когда оно ограничено кол-вом символов. Твоя задача - добиться того, чтобы тебе позвонили.


ты знаешь я согласна с тобой.  приняла решение что для начала напишу только про свадьбы. Юбилеи у нас не часто, детские это очень маленький доход. спасибо тебе!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Уф, наконец-то получилось прочесть всю тему от корки до корки. В основном идёт обсуждение реламных ходов, газеты, буклеты, визитки. Кстати, Вовка. что-то ты темнишь. Недавно видела, как ты свою визитку на Тамаде+ показывал. Не похоже, что на принтере распечатана. Или там просто пиарился? :biggrin:
Реклама со значками на детские праздники понравилась. С магнитами в качестве сувениров тоже цену надо проработать. Не дешёвая вещь. О своей изюминке в объявлении из 10 слов, сложно сказать так, чтобы зацепило. Но подумать можно. Но тем не менее о пиаре почти ничего. Это разные вещи. Это создание имени другими способами. Специально поискала в чём отличия.

Отличие PR от рекламы
1 Основная цель:
Реклама - Информировать о товарах и услугах с целью продажи
PR Паблик рилейшнз - Создать благоприятный имидж с целью установления взаимовыгодных отношений 
2 .На кого направлена
Реклама - Односторонняя направленность от отправителя к целевой аудитории
PR Паблик рилейшнз - Двусторонняя коммуникация с различными группами общественности,
3. Частота подачи информации
Реклама  - Дискретно,по мере необходимости
PR Паблик рилейшнз - Постоянное взаимодействие
4. Проявление результатов воздействия 
Реклама - Возможность сразу оценить результаты,
 PR Паблик рилейшнз - Оценка результатов возможна только во времени


 Реклама возбуждает сиюминутное желание купить товар, создает спрос. ПР работает на то, чтобы человек поверил в этот товар, поверил в его качественность, то есть создает репутацию, лояльность. Разные задачи – разные инструменты, а значит и разные форматы. В ПР, естественно, это не только использование делового публицистического стиля – это может быть все что угодно, вызывающее доверие. Например, опросы на улицах, письма в редакцию, советы потребителю и т.д. Главное, чтобы зритель/читатель считал, что это подается третьей стороной – незаинтересованной в продвижении продукта: редакцией, интересными известными людьми, независимыми экспертами”.

----------


## swinging

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ира, ну и...
Ты то что используешь?

Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ты то что используешь?


:biggrin::biggrin: Хороший вопрос....
Всё больше склоняюсь к созданию сайта, куда буду завлекать третьих лиц с отзывами. :wink:
А вобще, меня не плохо пиарят друзья, у себя на работе, в личных кругах. Во всяком случае заказы получала благодаря им. Вот недавно мне клиентов богатеньких подогнали девочки, где я постоянно заказываю печатную продукцию для себя. У них пришли приглашения на юбилей заказать, а они меня порекомендовали. Хотя, надо сказать, ни разу меня в работе не видели. Так что, тоже ход, налаживаение добрых отношений.

----------


## Инна Р.

Я написала про всеякие акции - весенним свадьбам видеоролик в подарок, летним при заказе видео - 1час дискотеки в подарок, и про "Свадьбу под ключ"... жду результатов.  :Vah:  Пока тихо :biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> летним при заказе видео - 1час дискотеки в подарок


Не понял. А вы видео сами снимаете? Мы откаты забираем с видео 2 т.р. с фото 1 т.р. И насчёт дискотеки в подарок тоже не совсем уразумел. Т.е. вы отработали шесть часов, а потом ещё час подарочной дискотни? Так? Да мне кажется они сдуются за семь часов, хотя, конечно, хотят танцуют - хотят нет, это их дело. А у тебя сколько стоит час сверхурочной дискотеки? (если это не коммерческая тайна)

Удачи!

----------


## Раюшка

> Раечка, привет! Как говорят в Одессе - я на Вас удивляюсь! Это по поводу того "чем я отличаюсь от других". Ты очень отличаешься от других. Очень! У тебя есть свой почерк и стиль, ты обладаешь чувством юмора, искрометностью и остроумием по-настоящему! Вот на этом, используя это, надо строить свою рекламу - ее форму и содержание!


Дык у нас в Одессе, думаю, юмором никого не удивишь - это принимается как должное. Колорит города, едрить его в качель!:smile:
А тот тамада, который написал, что он ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ душу вкладывает - пиарит себя за счёт "опускания" других. Мне было бы противно пользоваться такими приёмами. И в качестве клиента я бы не повелась, меня бы это отвернуло. Хотя судить по себе, безусловно, ошибочно, далеко не все так же мыслят, как я.

----------


## Лина М.

*innca*,
 Инна, зная тебя поближе, почувствовав тебя, вот такую рекламу я для тебя придумала. 
_Чтобы свадьба превратилась 
В Самый Светлый Жизни Час,
Чтоб планета закружилась
Для двоих влюбленных - вас,
Чтобы музыка звучала,
Чтоб сказать об этом дне:
-Свадьба пела и плясала!!!
Просто позвоните мне._

----------


## Инна Р.

*swinging*,
Видео снимаем сами... Ребенок снимается, а я учусь монтировать. Так как это еще сыро и не достаточно профессионально, продаю я их все равно за смешную цену - 2000 рублей. Я просто увеличиваю на час работу ведущей и ДЖ, т.к. свадьбы чаще всего у меня по 5 часов... А видео в подарок, если 6 часов. - это для весенних свадеб, а для летних видео если заказывают (цену поднему, но не сильно тыс до 5, если перейду на другую проф. программу, сейчас в пинакле делаю), 5 часов за деньги и 1 час дискотеки - бесплатно. А дискотека у меня стоит 1500 в час. :smile:

*SONYA_07*,
 Лина, спасибо! Я для Тани придумала стихи рекламные, ты для меня... круговая порука! :biggrin:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*innca*,я думаю, что у Вас скоро будет много-много заказов, потому что Вы - большая умница!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Кoshka-мр-р*,
 Спасибо, но умниц оченьььььььь много, и все они не сидят сложа руки...
Ну лето скоро, а значит и заказов много уже скоро. На лето я уже взяла 5 свадеб. :biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Чтоб сказать об этом дне:
> -Свадьба пела и плясала!!!
> Просто позвоните мне.


Этих строк будет достаточно вполне...Реклама,как тост-должна быть короткой как выстрел!!!:wink: Я как-то дал объявление:Студия Т.О.Р.Т. предлагает:Творческая Организация Различных Торжеств и номер....так 2 заказа получил за 2 недели публикации :Aga:

----------


## Лерченок

В том году мы в газету дали такое четверостишье, его сочиняла моя мама, 
Игры, песни, танцы, шутки, 
нет для скуки ни минутки
запомнишь праздник навсегда
когда такая тамада

буквально через неделю после выхода газеты встретили у ЗАГСа ведущую которая разместила наше стихотворение на своих визитках, хуже, что другие ведущие знающие ее в работе как очень посредственную ведущую, с сарказмом говорили "да уж запомнишь свадьбу навсегда  - когда такая тамада" и эти слова сразу привратились в нарицательные.
Но даже не в этом суть, а в том что придумав изюминку для себя и выставив на всеобщее обозрение, ее тут же могут растиражировать коллеги работающие с тобой рядом,  а как здесь доказывать право первенства и авторство, неизвестно, да и по моему нет смысла  доказывать. то есть вывод такой реклама быть должна, но  и пиарить себя надо:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ее тут же могут растиражировать коллеги работающие с тобой рядом,  а как здесь доказывать право первенства и авторство,


Так ради бога. А ты новое придумаешь, ещё более яркое!:smile:

----------


## Лерченок

> А ты новое придумаешь, ещё более яркое!


обьявления в газету мы даем обычно сразу на несколько недель вперед, и конечно когда твой слоган тиражируется другими, обидно, но и как-то затратно давать еще что-то новое, хотя конечно, Иринка, ты права

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> ....так 2 заказа получил за 2 недели публикации


Случайность...Газета, согласна с тем, что писал кто-то здесь: прозвон, узнают цены...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Случайность...Газета, согласна с тем, что писал кто-то здесь: прозвон, узнают цены...


Я два года работала только по газете, и работа у меня была!:smile: Газета газете рознь, объявление объявлению рознь... Можно заставить и газету работать! :biggrin:
Для этого и обсуждают тексты объявлений тут...

----------


## Лерченок

у нас одна ведущая сделала такой рекламный ход на визитках: грустная тамада, глухой диджей, слепой видеооператор сделают вашу свадьбу незабываемой. может кому и нравится, по крайней мере свой клиент у нее есть, а проводит она действительно хорошо.

----------


## Мусенок1980

> грустная тамада, глухой диджей, слепой видеооператор сделают вашу свадьбу незабываемой.


 Я бы такой черный юмор не заценила :)))

----------


## Шапокляк

> Реклама - Односторонняя направленность от отправителя к целевой аудитории


Это самое важное точно определить свою целевую аудиторию, тех людей которые будут покупать ваши товары или услуги. 




> (о размещении рекламы в журнале о металлоторговле)Журнал специфический,читают его менеджеры (как правило состоятельные главы семейств),и увидев в ТАКОМ журнале рекламу "проведения праздника",без всяких обзвонов/поисков звонят сразу по указанным номерам...понятна логика?


В корне неверное утверждение, т.к. никому не придет в голову при планировании свадьбы покупать журнал о металлоторговле, как в прочем и о бухгалтерии, потому что если я покупаю журнал о металлоторговле я в первую очередь хочу купить металл. Тем более за редким исключением планированием занимаются невесты или мамы, а металлоторговлей интересуются в основном мужчины, т.е. Вы не попадете в свою целевую аудиторию. Размещать объявления в подобных журналах, это все равно что обходить кондитерские в поисках колбасы. 
Итак, целевая аудитория для свадеб, это в основной массе молодые люди до 35 лет, преимущественно женщины, многие из которых уже беременны. 
Они активно пользуются интернетом, посещают парикмахерские (салоны красоты) и т.д. 
Для юбилеев своя целевая аудитория, это люди постарше, которые в большинстве своем не являются активными пользователями интернета, им проще купить газету с объявлениями о проведении праздников. 

Нужно как можно более подробно составить портрет потенциального заказчика и исходя из этого размещать рекламу, только тогда она будет коммерчески выгодна, а что бы отследить эффективность нужно вести статистику обращений с той или иной рекламы.

----------


## shoymama

> Я бы такой черный юмор не заценила :)))


 А я бы в первую очередь позвонила именно по этому номеру!!!
Мне нравится общаться с неординарно мыслящими!

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> люди до 35 лет, преимущественно женщины, многие из которых уже беременны.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Шапокляк

*Ksana tenlark*,
Оксана невижу в этом ничего смешного, в серьёзной теме, если есть что добавить к портрету потенциальных заказчиков из своих наблюдений, милости прошу. 




> Салоны свадебных нарядов. Моя 2 свадьба была у хозяйки такого салона (у сына), и хоть они и приглашают оставлять свои визитки, и встречают меня радушно, когда я визитки приношу, но ни одного заказа я оттуда не получила.


Татьяна, Вы не написали о том, на каких условиях Вы договаривались с хозяйкой салона, т.е. она же не благотворительностью занималась, раздавая Ваши визитки. То же самое относится к работникам ЗАГСов и администраторам кафе, неужели кто-то думает, что кто-нибудь просто так (потому что Вы хорошая ведущая), ничего с этого не имея, будет раздавать ваши визитки? И почему вообще они должны это делать, у них есть свои должностные обязанности, в которые не входит раздача визиток? 
Я никого не защищаю и ни на кого не нападаю, просто интересуюсь.:smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Оксана невижу в этом ничего смешного, в серьёзной теме, если есть что добавить к портрету потенциальных заказчиков из своих наблюдений, милости прошу.


Добавляю... Почти  каждом городе есть пешеходная улица, типа московского Арбата. В Пензе она так и называется Московская. Там вечерами, да и днем тоже всегда много молодёжи прогуливается, сидит в кафе и т. д. ЖЕнится "с помпой", тамадой и прочьим большей частью молодёжь...На этой самой Московской я однажды случайно познакомилась с молодым человеком, который собирался жениться, он стал моим заказчиком впоследствии. Вот портрет-молодые люди, 18-20 лет. 
Реклама в местах скопления молодых людей. Может и мамаши их в основном занимаются выбором тамады?...Ничего ж не скажешь наверняка...

----------


## Шапокляк

> На этой самой Московской я однажды случайно познакомилась с молодым человеком, который собирался жениться, он стал моим заказчиком впоследствии.


Я так понимаю, это единичный случай.



> Вот портрет-молодые люди, 18-20 лет.


У нас все больше люди женятся после 23 лет, в 18-20 лет единицы, они ещё даже ВУЗ не закончили и соответсвенно свадьбу оплачивают родители, т.е. целевая аудитория в данном случае их родители.




> Реклама в местах скопления молодых людей.


Ночные клубы, очень сомнительно, что кто-то придя на дискотеку будет думать о выборе ведущего на свадьбу.

----------


## Инна Р.

А я Лину хочу спросить. Линочка, слова про "Свадьбу под ключ" я добавила, а теперь призадумалась - а сколько надо накидывать на стоимость этого всего... примерно, в процентах напиши - что б и не слишком дорого было молодым и выгодно мне? :smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ночные клубы, очень сомнительно, что-то кто-то придя на дискотеку будет думать о выборе ведущего на свадьбу.


И в голову не пришло.




> у нас все больше люди женятся после 23 лет,


А у нас так поголовно, недавно на работе (в школе) дочь вахтёрши родила, 19лет. Прошлым летом две преподавательницы детей женили, 18 и 20лет.
После 25 старые девы считаются. :biggrin:




> Я так понимаю, это единичный случай.


Да, не всегда так везёт.
Наверное попытаю счастья в женской консультации...



> преимущественно женщины, многие из которых уже беременны.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> В корне неверное утверждение, т.к. никому не придет в голову


Категорически несогласна:biggrin:! Я просто сама не очень люблю категоричность в общении, раз такая мысль здесь была изложена, значит она имеет право на существование. В корне имеем вот что: (я про бухгалтерские журналы): люди относительно платёжеспособные, но о-очень занятые. У неё этих журналов вагон и маленькая тележка в нижнем ящике стола. Т.е всегда под рукой! (И ещё пол-тонны на антресолях:biggrin:). Ей НИКУДА не надо идти, покупать газету, искать в интернете, не надо делать лишних телодвижений и тратить лишние минуты(они не лишние, их нет). Она открывает ящик, достаёт журнал, потому, что помнит, что видела такое объявление возле статьи с последними измениями в налогообложении.
И поверьте, категория таких людей достаточно обширная и они, как правило не склонны сильно торговаться:wink:. К тому же из-за того, что работа в их жизни приоритет, они не пресыщены разного рода шоу. Это нормальный, адекватный клиент. Только нужно убедить их выделить время на то, чтобы обсудить нюансы. И тут уж нужны определённые навыки. Я пока ними не владею. Вот и ещё одна просьба к Лине. 
1.Как грамотно убедить клиента в необходимости выделить время на обсуждение нюансов?
2.Как ненавязчиво, но убедительно донести до клиента необходимость расширить бюджет на стадии его обсуждения?

----------


## Шапокляк

> После 25 старые девы считаются.


Ваши критерии давно устарели. :Aga:  Для примера можете сходить по ссылке, которая подтверждает мои слова. 
Обратите внимание на Таблицу 6. Расчетный возраст вступления в первый брак в России переписи 1926, 1979, 1989, 2002 годы и микроперепись 1994 года, Россия
http://www.polit.ru/research/2006/11...oscope261.html 



> Она открывает ящик, достаёт журнал, потому, что помнит, что видела такое объявление возле статьи с последними измениями в налогообложении.


Проблема в том что они просто не обратят на него внимания, наша компания, тоже получает кучу такой мукулатуры, пролистываю  проф.статьи и никогда не обращаю внимания на рекламу, а тем более смешно будет выглядеть реклама праздников и у нас корпоративами занимается вовсе не бухгалтер, а офис-менеджер. Ленусь, ты сама ограничиваешь круг потенциальних клиентов бухгалтерами, не проще разослать всем интересующим тебя компаниям комерческое предложение, о проведении корпоративных мероприятий, тимбилдинга и презентаций? 

P.S. похоже я зря тут распиналась о *целевой аудитории.*

----------


## swinging

> не проще разослать всем интересующим тебя компаниям комерческое предложение, о проведении корпоративных мероприятий, тимбилдинга и презентаций?


Проще, но наказуемо по закону "О спаме".

Удачи!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Шапокляк*,
Просто идею высказала моя сестра, это она и бухгалтер у них в офисе, и офис менеджер, и специалист по связям с общественностью, и главный дипломат предприятия и...и МС или ведущий корпоратативного праздника иногда, да ещё и, благодаря форуму, звукорежиссёр оного с недавних пор :biggrin:. Во всяком случае пока... Так вот, за всем этим ей реально некогда искать эту инфу, но, поскольку ей самой приходится заниматься организацией праздников на фирме, она бы ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО обратила внимание на такое объявление.

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Ваши критерии давно устарели


Да у нас деревня тут... :Aga: 
Отстаём лет на 20 от цивилизации.
А кушать-то хочется, вот и приходится приспосабливаться к местному менталитету.
В основном проводим свадбьбы 18-20-ти летних. Я ж тоже замуж в 19 выходила, не вижу в этом какой-то исключительности...




> (я про бухгалтерские журналы): люди относительно платёжеспособные, но о-очень занятые. У неё этих журналов вагон и маленькая тележка в нижнем ящике стола. Т.е всегда под рукой! (И ещё пол-тонны на антресолях). Ей НИКУДА не надо идти, покупать газету, искать в интернете, не надо делать лишних телодвижений и тратить лишние минуты(они не лишние, их нет


Согласна. Деловые занятые люди часто заказывают сходу, не торгуясь. И размещать инф. в журналах нестандартно, может сработать.

----------


## Шапокляк

> Проще, но наказуемо по закону "О спаме".


Это Вы сейчас о чем? Я об этом.

*Коммерческое предложение* – первый инструмент продажи. С коммерческого предложения начинается знакомство потенциального клиента с Вашим продуктом. От того, насколько правильно составлено коммерческое предложение, зависит успех всей работы по совершению продажи. Коммерческое предложение отличается от прайс-листа или обычного описания товара своим назначением, которое состоит не столько в том, чтобы информировать клиента о предлагаемом товаре или услуге, сколько в том, чтобы побудить его к действию - купить товар или воспользоваться услугой.

Коммерческие предложения делятся на «персонифицированные» и «неперсонифицированные». Первые адресованы конкретному лицу и часто содержат личное обращение. «Неперсонифицированные» - рассчитаны на более широкую аудиторию получателей.

Вне зависимости от типа предложения автор должен четко представлять целевую аудиторию, которой адресован текст. Перед написанием коммерческого предложения рекомендуется определить потребности вашей аудитории, то, что может ее заинтересовать. Наиболее распространенной ошибкой является подмена реальных потребностей целевой аудитории (ЦА) собственными представлениями о нуждах ЦА.

После того, как Вы выяснили потребности ЦА, можно переходить к составлению текста. Коммерческое предложение должно последовательно выполнить 4 основные функции рекламного сообщения:

привлечь внимание 
вызвать интерес 
пробудить желание 
стимулировать покупку 
В соответствии с этими задачами автор коммерческого предложения формирует текст.

В «шапке» коммерческого предложения приветствуется визуальный образ, который привлекал бы внимание читателя. Как правило, эту функцию выполняет логотип компании-отправителя.

Структура коммерческого предложения может выглядеть следующим образом:

Заголовок и иллюстрация 
(Подзаголовок) 
Основной текст 
Рекламный лозунг, слоган, призыв 
Товарные знаки, реквизиты 
Функции структурных элементов
Заголовок и иллюстрация привлекают внимание к тексту, заинтересовывают покупателя. Это стержень рекламы и наиболее сильный посыл к покупателю. 
Подзаголовок - мост между заголовком и основным текстом. Если клиента заинтересовал заголовок, то подзаголовок дает еще один шанс привлечь его к покупке. 
Основной текст выполняет обещания заголовка. 
Завершающая фраза - слоган, постскриптум - должна побудить покупателя на необходимость совершения им действия. 
Заголовок
Заголовки читают в 5 раз больше людей. 
Рекламу с новостями читают на 22% чаще. 
Сильные слова в заголовке - «бесплатный» и «новый». 
Заголовок должен быть телеграммой, а не хитросплетением. 
Опасно применять отрицания в заголовках. 
 Избегайте слепых заголовков. 
Чем больше шрифтов в заголовке, тем меньше людей его читает. 
Если заголовок содержит прямую цитату или заключен в кавычки, он привлекает дополнительно 28% читателей. 
Лучше всего использовать короткие заголовки из одной строчки (максимум 10 слов). 
Первый абзац
Удерживать внимание читателя становится все сложнее - необходимо научиться сжимать рассказ в один абзац длиною в несколько строк. 
Первый абзац должен содержать не более 11 слов. 
Длинный первый абзац спугнет читателя. 
О чем писать в следующих абзацах? О том же, только более детально. 
Основной текст
Любите свой товар. 
Обращайтесь к потребителю, используйте слово “Вы”. 
“Красивое писание - это большой недостаток”. Клод Гопкинс. 
Чем короче предложения, тем лучше читается текст. Но набор одинаково коротких предложений скучен. 
Пишите текст на разговорном языке.  
Пишите в настоящем времени. 
Не подходите к делу издалека - сразу излагайте суть. 
Указанная в предложении цена оказывает влияние на принятие решения о покупке. 
В текст следует включать отзывы о товаре и результаты исследований. 
Избегайте аналогий типа “точно так, таким образом, так же”. 
Избегайте превосходных степеней, обобщений и банальностей. 
Используйте понятные слова и известные фамилии. 
Как увеличить читаемость длинного текста?

Большой текст разбейте на абзацы. 
После 5-8 см текста введите первый подзаголовок. Выделенный шрифтом подзаголовок вызовет “аппетит” читателя. 
Время от времени вставляйте иллюстрации. Выделяйте абзацы путем стрелок, звездочек, пометок на полях. 
Заглавная первая буква увеличивает читаемость на 13%. 
Легче читать шрифт с засечками. 
Избегайте монотонности текста, выделяя шрифтом или курсивом ключевые абзацы. Используйте подчеркивания. 
Если у вас имеется много не связанных между собой фактов для текста, просто пронумеруйте их. 
Постскриптум
Людей, которые замечают слоганы, в 4-5 раз больше, чем читающих всю рекламу. 
Текст постскриптума должен содержать наиболее важную информацию, побуждающую прочитать всю статью. 
Последний абзац должен занимать не больше 3 строк. 
По сравнению с числом заявок, дошедших до рекламодателя, по крайней мере в 2 раза больше потенциальных заявок остается лишь в мыслях клиента. 
В заключении следует сказать, что коммерческое предложение следует посылать в наиболее распространенном электронном формате, который гарантировано есть у пользователя. 



> и главный дипломат предприятия и...и МС или ведущий корпоратативного праздника иногда, да ещё и, благодаря форуму, звукорежиссёр оного с недавних пор


Ленуся, тогда ты сама себе противоречишь, такие компании, где бухгалтер, и швец, и жнец, и на дуде игрец, обычно обходятся своими силами и не оплачивают для проведения корпоративов ведущих, хорошо если оплату кафе потянут. 



> Так вот, за всем этим ей реально некогда искать эту инфу, но, поскольку ей самой приходится заниматься организацией праздников на фирме, она бы ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО обратила внимание на такое объявление.


С точки зрения не заказчика, а коллеги-конкурента.

Ой, а я не знала что вы с Юлей сестры, похожи. Прикольно.  
Я думаю, что Юля сама прекрасно ведет праздники в этой фирме.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

А вот я хочу обсудить такую идею. Если на своём сайте в рамках раздела "Подготовка к свадьбе" собрать адреса, телефоны, возможно, фото 
-свадебных салонов
-заведений города, кафе и ресторанов.
А с руководителями данных организаций договориться о распространении своих визиток. Т.е. вы рекламу им, а они вам. Единственный минус - нельзя проверить их. Но здесь и другой плюс есть. Ты уже не проситель и не работник на чужой территории, а информационный партнёр... Какие мнения?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Шапокляк*,



> такие компании, где бухгалтер, и швец и жнец, и на дуде игрец, обычно обходятся своими силами и не оплачивают для проведения корпоративов ведущих, хорошо если оплату кафе потянут.


 Правильно, вот здесь и есть простор для нашей работы. Это же ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫЙ клиент для ведущих. Потому что здесь есть спрос на услугу. Нужно подобрать адекватное предложение и донести его существование до такого клиента. А поскольку у такого сотрудника есть опредлённый авторитет, он МОЖЕТ убедить шефа в необходимости пригласить ведущего.

*Добавлено через 25 минут*



> Я думаю, что Юля сама прекрасно ведет праздники в этой фирме.


Вот, вот, ведёт, а не празднует, отдыхает и кайфует. И подозреваю, ей уже ТАК хочется побыть на качественном корпоративе просто гостьей:wink::biggrin: ...

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
Она после этих праздников даже по телефону говорить не может от усталости. И нужен день чтоб отдохнуть от такого отдыха :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Шапокляк

> Правильно, вот здесь и есть простор для нашей работы. Это же ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫЙ клиент для ведущих. Потому что здесь есть спрос на услугу. Нужно подобрать адекватное предложение и донести его существование до такого клиента. А поскольку у такого сотрудника есть опредлённый авторитет, он МОЖЕТ убедить шефа в необходимости пригласить ведущего.


Ленуся, и при чем тут реклама в бухгалтерском журнале? 
Поэтому я привела пример составления коммерческого предложения самый верный способ, чтобы его не отправили в корзину, отвезти лично и поговорить именно человеком принимающим решение о проведении корпоративов. Предложить ему откат, если они выберут именно Вас в качестве ведущей, цену можно завысить на сумму отката. 



> Вот, вот, ведёт, а не празднует, отдыхает и кайфует. И подозреваю, ей уже ТАК хочется побыть на качественном корпоративе просто гостьей


Так пусть выберет хорошую ведущую (например тебя :biggrin:)и отдыхает вместе с коллективом.:wink: :Aga: 



> Она после этих праздников даже по телефону говорить не может от усталости. И нужен день чтоб отдохнуть от такого отдыха


А Юля, что бесплатно ведёт?:eek:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Шапокляк*, при том, что вся тема про РАЗНЫЕ способы рекламы.



> отвезти лично и поговорить именно человеком принимающим решение о проведении корпоративов.


По-моему, правильно будет использовать оба варианта. Физически невозможно объехать такое же кол-во людей,  встретиться с каждым и донести.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Вот умеешь ты советы давать:biggrin:. Давайте лучше о рекламе:


> Если на своём сайте в рамках раздела "Подготовка к свадьбе" собрать адреса, телефоны, возможно, фото 
> -свадебных салонов
> -заведений города, кафе и ресторанов.
> А с руководителями данных организаций договориться о распространении своих визиток. Т.е. вы рекламу им, а они вам. Единственный минус - нельзя проверить их. Но здесь и другой плюс есть. Ты уже не проситель и не работник на чужой территории, а информационный партнёр...


Делитесь соображениями, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Саня Кэп

Эк сцепились бабаньки то...аж щепки летят :Ok:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Саня Кэп*,
Двое в драку, третий в ... рифму:biggrin:. Это из украинского народного фольклора... Мы в том процессе, в котором есть шансы на рождение истины, и вовсе мы не 


> бабаньки


 Танюша Курочка :flower:  в таких случаях говорит: 
-Ну что Вы, мы же дЭЭЭЭВушки:tongue::biggrin:...
А что вы думаете по поводу рекламы заведений на сайте, а ваших визиток - от заведения?

----------


## Саня Кэп

:flower: Миль ПАРДОН ,милые ДАМЫ!!!!не лезу в драку не не хочу быть ....(в рифму):smile:
На данный момент сотрудничаю с 2 агенствами у которых есть "сайты",а визитки раздаю при личных контактах.,а не через "заведения"...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Если нет репутации и только начинаешь деятельность, *то свой сайт, причем раскручивать всеми возможными способами* (у меня нет сайта, но как раскручивать кто-то писал) и пробежка по *ВСЕМ* столовым, кафе, ресторанам, агентствам, ЗАГСАм и т.д. с раздачей визиток и намеком на процент от заказа. ( у нас есть такие, кто раздавал визитки и предлагал процент). И то при условии, что Вы хорошо работайте. А если плохо, то поменяйте деятельность и займитесь другим делом. Многие администраторы кафе, сами просят визитку, если тамада нравится!!
А бегать по улице, клубам и дискотекам, раздавать значки, визитки, пакеты, все это макулатура!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> а визитки раздаю при личных контактах.,а не через "заведения"...


Я тоже раздаю, но так вероятность появления заказа увеличивается, да и связи налаживаются, мне так кажется...

----------


## Саня Кэп

> да и связи налаживаются, мне так кажется.


Может и так....Только сколько мы не раздавали визиток/телефонов в кафе,ресторанах, и пр.только в ОДНОМ случае перезвонили (именно администратор клуба)У нас город небольшой,все мало-мальски приличные  места "прикормлены"-"свои" музыканты,свои ведущие....Да,нас благодарят,просят телефон,и.....всё....:wink:

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Саня Кэп*,
Специально зашла в Википедию и теперь знаю, что в Таганроге население составляет 260 тыс. человек. В моем городе на 10 тыс. меньше. Вот потому и думаю, как заинтересовать заведение, ведь они сайт себе создавать не будут, а если на своём сайте разместить их координаты, фото, возможно, они будут заинтересованы. Ну, понятно, что нужно качественно работать... Дело за малым - сайт организовать:smile:...

----------


## Саня Кэп

Сайт нужен тому,по-моему,кто работает НА СЕБЯ,для кого ПРОВЕДЕНИЕ и ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ-основной доход....Вот например,был у нас ВЕДУШИЙ,из театральных актёров,так у него не то чтоб свой сайт есть,так ВСЯ семья в бизнесе:и дочь-артистка и сын,а у жены-свадебный салон...ну и соответственно свадьбы от 25 ооо...щас рванул Москву покорять...а знакомая съездила в МСКЮпрошла курсы,получила диплом эвент-менеджера и вернулась обратно,сняла офис,купила офисную технику,сделала реквизит,набрала сртрудников,дала объявления,и напечатала буклеты....Сейчас одна осталась с долгами....Вот такой-вот шоубизз провинциальный:smile:

----------


## swinging

> Это Вы сейчас о чем? Я об этом.


Я об этом. Хотя можно было и самой посмотреть, поисковики все работают, ни один не слетел.

 Новая редакция закона «О рекламе»
1 июля 2006 года вступила в силу новая редакция закона «О рекламе», ограничивающая распространение рекламы товаров и услуг. В борьбе со спамом новая версия закона предусматривает ряд важных моментов. 
Во-первых, закреплен принцип opt-in (предварительное согласие или подписка).

Во-вторых, появилась презумпция отсутствия согласия на получение сообщений. Другими словами, нужно доказать, что получатель спама согласился его получать и что реклама была признана надлежащей (то есть соответствует требованиям закона).

Наконец, в-третьих, закон запретил автоматические рассылки. Более того, появилась отдельная правовая норма, адресованная именно проблеме спама, — «Статья 18. Реклама, распространяемая по сетям электросвязи и размещаемая на почтовых отправлениях» (таблица).

Таблицу сама посмотришь если интересно. За рассылку вот этих "коммерческих предложений", на современном сленге "спама", дают вплоть до высшей меры (шутка с долей шутки).

Удачи!

----------


## Volodя

> Эк сцепились бабаньки то...аж щепки летят


Ох исли счястья они и в бан полетят...

Эт я просто, рифмую...

----------


## swinging

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Юра! Золотые слова!
Это именно то, что нужно, а не заумные американские пиары, маркетинги, шопинги, шпулинги (???) и шноблинги (???).

Удачи!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Еще немного добавлю про рекламу в кафе. Есть у нас в городе одна парочка. Приехали в Ярославль на ПМЖ с другого города. Там вели свадьбы, привезли аппаратуру, рекламные ролики, неплохо смонтированные, как говорят. Причем акцент был сделан на смех в зале и реакцию гостей, а не на ведущую. В кафе показывали и предлагали администраторам самим договариваться с молодыми о цене и брать себе любой процент, а им фиксированную цену. Плюс мощная реклама во всех СМИ. Причем некоторые вещи, новые для Ярославля, типа мыльных пузырей, лазерного ШОУ (Китайский дешевый лазер) и ростовых кукол. Многие клевали. Правда, их быстро раскусили. Мыльные пузыри оказались примитивом, лазер имеет каждый второй DJ, да и манера ведения не прокатила для Ярославля. У нас не принимают, давайте потопаем и похлопаем, за ручки возьмемся, хороводом пройдемся. Но невесты при слове МЫЛЬНЫЕ пузыри, хоть и не видели, но видимо детство вспоминали и ХОТЕЛИ ШОУ. Хороший оператор снимет и смонтирует свадьбу так, что за 10 минут можно сделать ШОУ. Но город небольшой, молва разнеслась быстро, в кафе перестали рекомендовать, тем не менее, работают сейчас, не часто, но реклама, дала свои плоды. Еще одна вещь интересная. Я лет пять – десять назад, на Московских сайтах видел фото с голубями. Потом на одной свадьбе, молодоженам родственник привез к кафе белых голубей. Взял я у него телефон, и стал предлагать молодым голубей. Он привозил, потом стали другие просить, а теперь, он уже четвертый год стоит около Вечного огня и практически все молодожены выпускают белых голубей. Только успевает домой мотаться, а вместо себя оставляет замену (голуби прилетают к нему домой). Причем мне голуби идут по цене 300 рублей пара, по дружески и мои молодожены их получают без наценки. А некоторые агентства перепродают за 1500 руб. пару около кафе (вот бизнес по Русски). В каждом городе наверняка есть голубятники, если у Вас этой услуги нет, то можно хорошо заработать!!! У нас в Ярославле (более 700 тыс. жителей) *белых голубей держит он ОДИН!!!* Есть у конкурент, но у него белые- пятнистые и не особо идут. Вот Вам и предложение, молодым у кафе голубей предлаготь, и т.д.!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Юра! Золотые слова!
> Это именно то, что нужно, а не заумные американские пиары, маркетинги, шопинги, шпулинги (???) и шноблинги (???).


Спасибо Саша!!!

----------


## Лина М.

Всем добрый вечер! Интереснейшая дискуссия, в которой каждый по-своему прав.
Дело в том, что *реклама не дает никаких гарантий*. Мы не знаем наверняка какой вид нашей рекламы сработает. Кстати, я всегда спрашиваю у клиента каким образом он на меня вышел. Это дает возможность отследить что же действительно работает. У меня, например, лучше всего работает интернет. Но я живу в мегаполисе, где практически все мои потенциальные клиенты - постоянные и активные пользователи интернета.
Теперь про флаеры, листовки, письма. *Из 1000 штук, которые вы раздадите, половина сразу уйдет в корзину. Из оставшихся 500 половина будет отложена в долгий ящик: авось пригодится. Из оставшихся 250 половина заинтересуется вашим предложением. Из оставшихся 125 позвонить именно вам может 20-30 человек. На встречу с вами согласится человек 10. И только 3-5 человек могут подписать с вами договор.* И это в лучшем случае!
Расходы на производство и распространение всего этого не должны превышать суммы одного вашего гонорара. В противном случае, такая реклама для вас не имеет смысла. 
Еще. *Дорогая реклама может быть также бездейственна как и дешевая. 
Любая бесплатная реклама должна быть обязательно задействована.* Моя формула: на 300 контактов - один контракт.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Если нет репутации и только начинаешь деятельность, то свой сайт, причем раскручивать всеми возможными способами


Не обязательно раскручивать. Достаточно его иметь. Имидж - не больше! Раскрута стоит дорого, и для начинающего в это деньги вкладывать не надо.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Не обязательно раскручивать. Достаточно его иметь. Имидж - не больше! Раскрута стоит дорого, и для начинающего в это деньги вкладывать не надо.


Под раскруткой я имел ввиду, чтоб он выскакивал при наборе в любой поисковой системе!!!

----------


## Лина М.

> слова про "Свадьбу под ключ" я добавила, а теперь призадумалась - а сколько надо накидывать на стоимость этого всего... примерно, в процентах напиши - что б и не слишком дорого было молодым и выгодно мне?


Инна, путь прост: с подрядчиком договариваешься о скидке за посредничество - 10%, клиенту ставишь наценку -минимум 10% с формулировкой - за организацию и за то, что *ТЫ несешь ответственнсть за качество и своевременность предоставляемой услуги*. Прозваниваешь декор, машины, фото, видео, кольца, платья и тд.
Выбираешь все, что тебе понравится. Из всего, что понравится выбираешь самую низкую цену. Чем ниже их цена, тем выше твоя. Но можно предлагать разные варианты: подороже, подешевле. Хотя мой опыт подсказывает: чем меньше у клиента вариантов, тем ему самому легче.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Под раскруткой я имел ввиду, чтоб он выскакивал при наборе в любой поисковой системе!!!


Я понимаю. Но это стоит денег. Я в это деньги вкладывать на первом этапе не советую.

----------


## swinging

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Volodя  
> Я уже не раз писАл о том, что у меня нет видео моего ведения. Будет- всем разошлю диски! Обещаю. Я ж в октябре провёл свадьбу, а диск обещали мне , не дали! Жадины! Но простите, мне бегать за диском как-то безтактно...





> Ой Вова, как надоела твоя пустопорожняя болтоня....
> __________________


"Взрослым так просто, всё знают они наперёд,
Ну, а подросток, пока он ещё подрастёт.
*Только вот...*"
(Песня "Я подозвал коня")

Удачи!

----------


## Шапокляк

> при том, что вся тема про РАЗНЫЕ способы рекламы.


С таким же успехом ты можешь рекламироваться в журналах о сантехнике или  в рекламных каталогах про канц. товары ведь любая фирма заказывает канц.товары. Только люди планирующие праздник, все равно будут залезать в интернет или покупать газету с объявлениями, а корпоративы отдавать тем кого видели лично и с кого получают откат. Повторяю, видимо зря я распиналась про целевую аудиторию. Если тебе не жаль денег можешь попробовать рекламироваться в журналах о бухгалтерском учете. 




> За рассылку вот этих "коммерческих предложений", на современном сленге "спама", дают вплоть до высшей меры (шутка с долей шутки).


Вы в какой стране проживаете? Все отделы продаж работают с коммерческими предложениями, ни один ещё не закрыли и ни кого ещё не посадили. Их можно отсылать не только по электронке но и по факсу, если Вы так боитесь, что Ваше комерческое предложение могут принять за спам, конечно лучше отвозить их лично как это делают торговые представители или поставщики, вероятность того, что оно не будет отправлено в мусорную корзину увеличивается. 
Да уж...



> Только вот..."
> (Песня "Я подозвал коня")


Вы как законопослушный гражданин, нарушаете Закон РФ
"Об авторском праве и смежных правах" и вроде пока на свободе. Ради интереса почитайте в интернете, сколько за это дают.
Удачи!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

> Повторяю, видимо зря я распиналась про целевую аудиторию.


По-моему, здесь нет необходимости распинаться. Можно обсуждать и делать свои выводы. Я их и сделала. 


> Если тебе не жаль денег


 можешь нанять много торговых представителей, которые будут лично и, желательно на такси, развозить твои коммерческие предложения...

Всё, темке нужны новые собеседники, а то некоторые относительно! старые уже переходят от содержания к словесным не очень содержательным формам:biggrin: .

----------


## Шапокляк

> можешь нанять много торговых представителей, которые будут лично и, желательно на такси, развозить твои коммерческие предложения...


Лена, что мне делать я решу сама. Раз уж ты считаешь это дискуссией, то буть добра выслушивать разные точки зрения на эту тему. К продажам я имела непосредственное отношение.



> По-моему, здесь нет необходимости распинаться. Можно обсуждать и делать свои выводы.


Я тебе просто объяснила почему такая реклама не целесообразна, а у тебя всё обсуждение проходит на уровне эмоций и не одного факта, что бы сказать что такая реклама будет коммерчески выгодна. Только то, что Юля работает бухгалтером, не говорит о том что все бухгалтеры занимаются подготовкой корпоративных мероприятий и их заинтересует реклама  о проведении корпоративов в журнале о бух.учете. 



> Я их и сделала.


Я за тебя очень рада. Спокойной ночи.

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*Шапокляк*, цель моего участия в разговоре вовсе не убеждать кого-то в чём-то. Я хочу знать всё многообразие воможных рекламных ходов. А принимать решение, как действовать дальше, будет каждый самостоятельно. В данном случае для меня разговор становится неконструктивным и недостойным продолжения. Спокойной ночи.

----------


## skomorox

можно я вклинюсь и прошепчу: спокойной ночи, полковник!:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

*skomorox*,
я тоже, шёпотом - "Вот и доPRились...":biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> спокойной ночи, полковник!


Ой, тут звания раздавали..... :biggrin: а кто у нас за полковника? А должность генерала занята?:wink:
А если серьёзно, я как-то сразу скептически отнеслась к рекламе в журнале для металлурга или бухгалтера. Конечно, может, она и выстрелил пару раз в год. Но для этого она должна быть напечатана на видном месте, может на обложке, чтобы на глазах. Вот, к примеру, читаю я свой пчеловодческий журнал, а там реклама об услуге, которая мне в данный момент не нужна. Да я о ней тут же забуду. А когда понадобится, даже и не вспомню, что в этом журнале была. Пойду искать в более привычных местах. ИМХО. но для того мы здесь и общаемся, чтобы своё мнение выссказать.
А вот скажите, есть ли у кого журнал Визитница. У нас в городе выпускается в виде визиток, которые легко вынимаются из листа. Этот журнал распространяют по организациям. Мне они предлагали разместить свою визитку. Но мне показалось дороговато в тот момент. Кто пользовался такой услугой?

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 :Aga: обсуждать содержание можно и нужно и каждый имеет право на своё мнение. Просто чтобы содержание было полезным, а тема интересной другим собеседникам, стОит приложить усилия и сделать приятной для общения форму.

Вот, к стати, про визитницу. У нас такого журнала нет, но, наверное, это удобный для потребителя вариант. 
Я про неё в другом контексте. Если бюджет меропирятия предполагает призы, можно брать на корпоративы, к примеру, небольшие визитницы, у нас такие были по нынешнему курсу меньше 1 доллара. Но пустую дарить не принято:wink:, так вот для почину свою туда первой и вкладывать:smile:

----------


## Лина М.

> В корне имеем вот что: (я про бухгалтерские журналы): люди относительно платёжеспособные, но о-очень занятые. У неё этих журналов вагон и маленькая тележка в нижнем ящике стола. Т.е всегда под рукой! .......
> *Она открывает ящик, достаёт журнал, потому, что помнит, что видела такое объявление возле статьи с последними измениями в налогообложении.*
> И поверьте, категория таких людей достаточно обширная и они, как правило не склонны сильно торговаться. К тому же из-за того, что работа в их жизни приоритет, они не пресыщены разного рода шоу. Это нормальный, адекватный клиент. Только нужно убедить их выделить время на то, чтобы обсудить нюансы. И тут уж нужны определённые навыки. Я пока ними не владею. Вот и ещё одна просьба к Лине. 
> 1.Как грамотно убедить клиента в необходимости выделить время на обсуждение нюансов?
> 2.Как ненавязчиво, но убедительно донести до клиента необходимость расширить бюджет на стадии его обсуждения?


*Это большая удача, когда вами заинтересовался именно главбух!* Во-первых, главбух - одно из первых и влиятельных лиц в компании, во-вторых, главбух "сидит на бабках" и может влиять на решение директора сколько и куда их тратить. 
Мой самый крупный новогодний корпоратив пошел по инициативе финансового директора. Финансовый директор, в отличие от менеджера по персоналу, рекламного или маркетингового директора, является лицом, *уполномоченным принимать решение*! Часто финансист родственно связан с директором. Еще бы! Кому же как не ближайшему доверить главное – деньги!
Если такой человек вами заинтересовался, это уже удача! Я стараюсь всегда выходить на первых лиц компании. 
Руководители не сухари, но не любят, когда перед ними льют воду и растекаются мыслью по древу. У них попросту нет времени это слушать! *К ним надо сразу прийти с какими-то краткими, емкими, но интригующими предложениями*, которые четко и внятно должны быть изложены на бумаге. *Главбух, в отличие от многих, умеет читать. Его этот процесс не раздражает*. Вот когда он заинтересуется каким-то вариантом, можно приступать к обсуждению деталей. Но это уже будет вторая встреча, на которую я, например, прихожу с готовым сценарным планом и бюджетом.
Да, еще важный момент. *Самая первая встреча у него в офисе – это 50% (!) вашего шанса на успех*. И здесь надо блеснуть, обязательно показать «товар лицом». Если вы как личность окажетесь притягательным, если в вас почувствуют мастера, дело пойдет.
Ответ на второй вопрос - чуть позже!:smile:

----------


## swinging

> Вы как законопослушный гражданин, нарушаете Закон РФ
> "Об авторском праве и смежных правах" и вроде пока на свободе. Ради интереса почитайте в интернете, сколько за это дают.
> Удачи!


Гы! 
1. Кто говорил, что я законопослушный гражданин? 
2. Может напомнишь мне автора песни?
3. А может ты знаешь имя исполнителя варианта, который я выложил?
4. Пока на свободе, но зарекаться не буду, т.к. это не единственная выложенная мной песня, у которых в отличие от этой есть хозяева с авторскими и смежными правами.
5. Читал и не только ради интереса, но как говорится, волков бояться...
6. Ты права в одном, что половина вот таких законов ("О рекламе) не работают (будем надеяться - пока, поскольку уже почтовые ящики не выдерживают количества разного рода "коммерческих предложений", и "париться (не пиариться) на нарах будем вместе. "По тундре, по железной дороге, где мчится поезд "Воркута - Ленинград").

Удачи!

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Мне они предлагали разместить свою визитку


По-моему фигня...Звонила фирма,предложила разместить свою визитку на доске в магазинах города,заломили цену...Доски с визитницами есть в магазинах,полупустые,при мне НИКТО с них визитки не снимал..:smile:

----------


## Шапокляк

> А вот скажите, есть ли у кого журнал Визитница.


Ирина, у нас такого журнала к сожалению нет. 

Раз уж реч зашла про призы, можно заказать ручки, зажигалки, блокноты, открывашки для бутылок и как тут уже говорили брелки и магниты на холодильник, с логотипом и контактами, но это как мне кажется больше подходит для агентств. 

А по поводу PR, журнал "Cosmopolitan" несколько лет подряд с успехом проводит акцию "Сбежавшая невеста", но такую акцию смогут позволить себе тоже только агентства. Такая акция точно бы запомнилась горожанам и местная пресса точно о ней бы написала. 
http://www.cosmo.ru/planet_cosmo/res..._cosmo/378573/ 



> "париться (не пиариться) на нарах будем вместе.


Сплюнте три раза, через левое плечо.:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> "париться (не пиариться) на нарах будем вместе.


А где, в России или за кордоном? :wink: Саш, на Россию не соглашайся.:biggrin:

----------


## Шапокляк

> Я хочу знать всё многообразие воможных рекламных ходов.





> В данном случае для меня разговор становится неконструктивным и недостойным продолжения.


Ты снова сама себе противоречишь, т.к. твои аргументы взаимоисключают друг друга. 
Ленусь, мне очнь жаль, что ты так воспринимаешь обычный диалог.:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> По-моему фигня...Звонила фирма,предложила разместить свою визитку на доске в магазинах города,заломили цену...Доски с визитницами есть в магазинах,полупустые,при мне НИКТО с них визитки не снимал..:smile:


Фигня - размещал, отбой -0

----------


## Mazaykina

Надеюсь, вопросы рекламы обсудили полностью? :wink:
Можно теперь вас вернуть в то русло, ради которого, собственно, я и открывала тему?  Немного отвлекусь. Как кто-то сказал, что я посетила семинар по PR. Нет, не совсем верно. Я учусь в коледже уже полгода. Там разные направления: и Эвент менеджмент, и учат как правильно писать маркетинговые концепты, и PR, и реклама, и онлайн маркетинг. Короче, много всего интересного, чем мне и хочется поделиться с вами. Например: вот уже 3-й день полностью погружена в одно направление: *PR в социальных сетях.* Столько всего интересного узнала. По-моему, это как раз то направление, неизведанное и неиспользованное, на которое надо обратить внимание. 
Итак, все по-порядку. Социальные сети- это порталы типа "MySpace", "Facebook" и их русские аналоги  "Вконтакте", "Одноклассники".  На сегодня- это самые массовые серверы, где сконцентрирована вся нужная информация о потребителе для продвижения товара. Представляете? Не надо тратить бешеных денег на рекламу, связанную с полиграфией, распечаткой, размещением в газетах и журналах. Нужно только выбрать именно свой контингент среди уже готового списка миллионной аудитории! И очень аккуратно и ненавязчиво предложить свои услуги. Вот для примера, я нашла фирму, которая занимается этим. http://greenpr.ru/ Нет, я не предлагаю им звонить и спрашивать- что сколько стоит. Я хочу сказать о том, что почти каждый из вас уже достаточно опытный юзер  и в состоянии самостоятельно проделать такую работу. Пусть она будет не так профессиональна, но зато- естесственна и искренна. А то, что это надо использовать- Я В ЭТОМ НЕ СОМНЕВАЮСЬ!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой, Марин, это так противно - скрытый пиар на форумах...
Я почитала эту неделю наш форум и решила, что он там даже не скрытый этот пиар. :redface:
Но, видно такие времена настали, что такие методы имеют успех, гараздо больший чем просто чесная реклама  :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Я почитала эту неделю наш форум и решила, что он там даже не скрытый этот пиар


Иннусь. а как можно на нашем форуме пропиариться? Ведь он расчитан на наших потенциальных клиентов. А я что-то не замечала, чтобы они сюда забегали. :Aga:

----------


## swinging

> Ведь он расчитан на наших потенциальных клиентов. А я что-то не замечала, чтобы они сюда забегали.


Он (пиар) расчитан не только на ваших клиентов. И сюда "забегают" не только клиенты, и не только ваши. Мы ведь тоже потенциально чьи то клиенты? Да?

Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Мы ведь тоже потенциально чьи то клиенты? Да?


Во блин... А я только о нашей работе. Значит, не восприимчивая оказалась к чужому :wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Иннусь. а как можно на нашем форуме пропиариться? В


Ириш, "наш форум" - это Питерский свадебный портал... :biggrin:
А на МСК вместо пиара - головная боль... любой читает тут наши мысли и кто знает, когда и каким боком наши разговоры станут. Я вот со своим длиннющим языком уже 2 раза попала в нелепую ситуацию, выяснив для себя что совершенно чужие и незнакомые люди обо мне знают все... :mad:, я ведь тут все время откровенничаю... Так что тут наоборот - надо быть безличным (без фото и имени)!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Инна, может, ты и права. Не зря некоторые до сих пор лица свои прячут. Те же геологи, засветиться боятся, поэтому и молчат. А в разделе каздый день до сотни человек. Слушай, а вдруг. это и к лучшему. Вспомни эту тему. Любой разговор о тебе, позитивный, негативный. Тот же пиар, он на тебя работает. Посмотри на артистов, они имя своё чаще поддерживают слухами нелепыми. Чем больше говорят, луше извесна будешь. А в подполье сидеть, так ещё крепче крышку захлопнут и забудут. :smile: Так что вылазь давай и фото верни. :wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

Не хочу фото... Пока, но это пройдет. С фотой или без меня тут все равно все запомнили. :biggrin: и к пиару не готова морально. Открыла ссылку Маринину - фирма на соседней улице, которая этим занимается... Мне тоько интересно - а сколько такие услуги стоят? Написать спросить что ли...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ой, Марин, это так противно - скрытый пиар на форумах...


А кто говорит о скрытом? Я имела в виду Отрыть свой Блог или группу в Контакте. http://www.slideshare.net/kolomeetz/ss-534836 


> По данным Яндекса, в Рунете существует около 3,1 миллиона блогов. За прошедший год число русскоязычных интернет-дневников выросло в 2,6 раза. Каждый час появляется 260 новых блогов, а каждую секунду рабочего дня — 5 новых записей. Всего в мире, по данным Technorati.com на сентябрь 2007, существует около 111,2 миллиона блогов. То есть на шестьдесят пять жителей Земли приходится один электронный дневник
> 
> Крупнейший российский блогхостинг LiveInternet.ru почти догнал LiveJournal.com по количеству блогов и записей в день, но отстаёт от него по посещаемости.
> 
> За прошедшие полгода среднестатистический русскоязычный блоггер не изменился — это 21-летняя московская студентка.
> 
> Наибольшее количество русскоязычных блоггеров, кроме очевидных Москвы и Санкт-Петербурга, живет в столицах других стран. В Киеве, Минске и Таллинне больше авторов, чем в Самаре или Новосибирске.
> 
> Возраст среднестатистического автора заметно различается в зависимости от блог-хостинга: среднему пользователю LiveJournal.com — 26 лет, а блоггерам с LiveInternet.ru и Diary.ru — 19 и 20 лет соответственно.
> ...


Это только по Блогам. 
Посмотрите внимательно презентацию- там никто не предлагает исподволь втираться в доверие и делать свое грязное рекламное дело. :biggrin: Ребята. жизнь не стоит на месте! Сегодня интернет являтся главным двигателем рекламы, а вот как его использовать и надо учиться. А визитницы никто из вашей целевой группы (молодежь 18-22 года) в магазине и смотреть не будет, потому что в магазины они не ходят, газеты читают в сети, тв не  смотрят, потому что задолбала реклама, зачем. если можно все скачать в сети? Только В контакте пользователи проводят в среднем 3 часа в день. Вот так....

----------


## Инна Р.

Я ж уже писала - есть у меня группа В контакте, по началу я там активничала, 200 человек помолвленных там у меня - а выхлопа никакого - ни 1 работы от туда не взяла. Но это у меня так, а у других работает контакт и одноклассники. И темы разные забрасывала для бесед и все такое - но, тишина - не пишут и не звонят. А в группе висят. :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> а сколько такие услуги стоят? Написать спросить что ли...


Спросить конечно, можно, даже интересно! Они пишут, что этому бизнесу всего год, специалистов не хватает. Но Инночка, ты уже сама можешь и блоги писать, и сообщества открывать, и темы свои вести. :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> и сообщества открывать, и темы свои вести.


Не с кем вести - не отвечают и не пишут. Я уже выдохлась на этом поприще :biggrin:, забросила.

----------


## swinging

*Mazaykina*,
 Согласен, но опять но... Что, к примеру, ведущая будет делать в своём блоге и кто его будет посещать? Ну, повысвечивается он поиском с месяц, а дальше что? Я, к примеру, могу музыку выкладывать (и выкладываю) пока не закроют за ... и смежных, а ведущей, о чем говорить в блоге?

Удачи!

----------


## Mazaykina

> а ведущей, о чем говорить в блоге?


Саш, для меня это тоже совершенно новое, я не могу сегодня тебе ответить, т.к. прочла пока всего один блог -маркетолога и поняла,  а ведь есть чему поучиться... Тенденция такова, что людям надоело писать всякую чушь, флудить уже не прикалывает, они начинают выкладывать умные мысли, связанные со своей профессией, делиться наработками и именно это привлекает пользователей. Появится несколько подписанных - они твои интересные статьи начинают рассылать по своим друзьям (это называется вирусный маркетинг).

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Марина, не удивляйся, нажала на весы, успела только имя твоё написать и отзыв улетел. Поэтому добавляю здесь. Огромнейшее тебе спасибо. за то что делишься своими знаниями и мыслями!!!

----------


## swinging

> Появится несколько подписанных - они твои интересные статьи начинают рассылать по своим друзьям (это называется вирусный маркетинг).


Вот пример из жизни. В моём доке на Нонейме пятьсот пятьдесят подписаных пользователей из разных стран. Я выкладываю музыку (достаточно редкую) и через месяц - два нахожу поиском свои релизы выложенные совершенно под другими именами, на других серверах т.е. идёт сплошное личерство, хорошо если оставят отзыв в доке. Но я не жлоб мне не жалко, я её (музыку) для этого и выкладываю, чтобы она была более доступной, просто иногда веселит, когда в каком нибудь южноамериканском блоге обнаруживаешь свой релиз с (ха-ха) нарисованной тобой ещё в Корел дро обложкой. К чему это я? А к тому, что с мыслями (умными или нет это другой вопрос) будет точно так же. Это интернет и он не признаёт авторства (и я с этим согласен), а усиленно с ним борется (я посильно принимаю в этом участие), более того создатель интернета сам отказался от авторских прав на него.

Удачи!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, не удивляйся,


Иришка, спасибо! Кстати, посмотрела твое видео!  :Ok:  
*swinging*,
Я тоже пока не могу понять, для чего они выкладывают такую информацию, за которую спокойно могут издавая получать хорошие деньги.  Но в этом есть свой смысль, я уверена. Саш, давай вместе разбираться, может это и нам поможет?

----------


## swinging

> Я тоже пока не могу понять, для чего они выкладывают такую информацию, за которую спокойно могут издавая получать хорошие деньги. Но в этом есть свой смысль, я уверена.


А вот в чём. 


> никто из вашей целевой группы (молодежь 18-22 года) в магазине и смотреть не будет, потому что в магазины они не ходят, газеты читают в сети, тв не смотрят, потому что задолбала реклама, зачем. если можно все скачать в сети?


Я тоже так думаю. Да, я и сам такой, хоть и не из целевой группы. Последнюю книгу я прочитал лет семь тому назад.
Теперь почему они не издают книги? Я думаю, что это похоже на издание своего диска. Либо искать спонсора (продюсера), либо самому издавать за свои деньги, которые скорее всего не отобъются. Тоже и с книгами. Мало кто из издателей поведётся сейчас на такую тематику.
Теперь, почему выкладывают в свободный доступ? Честно скажу, не знаю, но если ты, допустим, спросишь меня:"Саша, а для чего ты выкладываешь музыку, чтобы её бесплатно все скачивали? Что ты с этого имеешь? Какой тебе интерес? Спросишь? Отвечу.
Не знаю! Нет никаой выгоды, кроме бесплатного премиума на рапиде (8 долларов в месяц),согласись не велики деньги. Мало того, у меня дома сервер ftp для пользователей нашей сетки, который я обслуживаю за свои деньги (тоже небольшие). Так, что корысти в этом нет никакой. А что есть? Ну, наверное, какое то моральное удовлетворение, может это хоббби или страсть, как игромания. Наверное таких людей много и люди делятся не только музыкой (просто она мне ближе, поэтому я на своих примерах и описываю). Скорее всего блогеры из их числа, так как тоже посещая чужие блоги я не увидел из чего им можно извлечь выгоду. Хотя не исключаю, что такие варианты вполне возможны.

Пы.Сы. Пока писАл на ум пришёл такой вариант моей мифической выгоды. Я выкладываю в блоге музыку с битрейтом в 320 kb/s это хороший битрейт, но всё таки не Wave. Так вот в папки с альбомом я всегда вкладываю отчёт об извлечении с диска. Т.е. потенциальный клиент, уверен, что оригинальный диск у меня присутствует и он может со мной связаться по мэйлу и заказать его точную копию (не клиента, а диска). Теоретически это возможно. На практике не было ни разу. Да и не стану я этим заниматься, не та это выгода.

Удачи!

----------


## ruslava

> кто знает, когда и каким боком наши разговоры станут. .... Так что тут наоборот - надо быть безличным (без фото и имени)!


Ты мне напомнила: каждое слово, сказанное Вами может обернуться против Вас...

----------


## maxcimum

Я веду свой блог на ЖЖ. Но это, скороее, приложение к сайту. Инфу в блоге проще обновить, чем на сайте. Бывает, что клиент звонит и говорит: мы читали ваши статьи, нам так понравилось, хотим... Но это пока редкость. Да и пишу я безсистемно.

----------


## Lizaele

Два года назад очень быстро раскрутил свою фирму один мужчинка. На всех подъездах и столбах в Симферополе и ближних городах висело отксерокопированное черно-белое объявление с фотографией ведущей и музыкантов. Про ведущую было сказано, что она актриса театра и кино (работает в местном театре), музыканты были с инструментами. Дал объявления во всех газетах. Про сайт не знаю, но вряд ли. Возле ЗАГСа центрального выставил Ангела (очень простого), который раздавал все теже объявления. Завернул цену и достаточно успешно работал, правда год был урожайным. Заказов было много, так что подкидывал работу и ведущим и музыкантам. В эту осень тоже неплохо, но уже без чужих. Берется за все. Детские, шоу и т.д. - имеет связь со всеми творческими коллективами. Свой офис. Думаю, что главным в его успехе было то, что он оповестил о себе максимальное количество людей. Так как о любом  товаре прежде всего нужно знать, что он существует.

----------


## maxcimum

Кстати, по поводу Одноклассников... Ну не реально там пропиариться, чесс слово. В чужой группе для ведущих полно объявлений о себе любимых,постоянно нужно добавлять рекламу (быстро вниз уходит), и ждать своего клиента можно годами. У меня 1 раз спросила невеста о стоимости услуг и пропала навсегда )))
Может быть, стоит свою группу раскручивать? Не знаю, насколько это ПИАР... больно выхлоп маленький )))

----------


## Инна Р.

> Может быть, стоит свою группу раскручивать?


Ира, конечно свою группу. Пусть в её названии будет твой городок обязательно. Приглашай каждый день туда людей (в поисковике задай слово "помолвленный" и свой и ближайшие города. Если работаешь в Москве, Москву тоже укажи. В группе напиши про всякие акции, скидки и т.д., фото- видео положи побольше.
Пиши умные статьи, ты умеешь! Может выхлоп и не большой - зато бесплатная попытка! Пока нет работы, можно потратить на это время. У многих это работает!  :Aga:

----------


## maxcimum

я уже столько этих статей умных написала ))) Кстати. у меня группа закрытая, я приглашаю в нее уже тех, кто со мной будет работать. Там достаточно теплая, домашняя обстановка. И открываять ее для всех, сидеть и приглашать народ сотнями не хочу. Ну не мой просто вариант... Буду другими способами пиариться.

----------


## Sens

Вчера была в Днепре и застала там флэш-моб: по улице идет группа молодых людей, одетых в пиратские одежды. Человек 10, одна девушка - очень красивая, высокая, тоже в пиратском, при этом ноги и живот оголенные(на улице довольно холодно). Реакция людей на улице - все сразу достают телефоны, фотографируют, снимают видео, обсуждают это. 
Люди в костюмах в обычный, непраздничный день - это обращает внимание.

----------


## Раюшка

По поводу сайте "В контакте". Я по совету Марины-Марьи создала там группу и приглашаю тех, кто помолвлен, и живёт в нашем городе. У Мариши прошлым летом из Контакта пришло около 12 работ (если не ошибаюсь).
У меня в группе уже около 570 участников. Толку - ноль целых, хрен десятых.
Может, летом начнут шевелиЦЦа? :smile:
Хочу закинуть вам вот какую идейку. Я её предложила в Контакте, но никто не написал ничего. Может, у кого-то из вас она и приживётся.
Договоритесь со скромным, но приятным кафе в центре города, что каждое воскресенье (небазарный день, правда?:biggrin:) в 18.00 (допустим) Вы устраиваете там вечер встреч. Приглашаете пары, обязательное условие - сделать какой-то небольшой заказ в кафе, например, на 3-5 у.е. с человека (перевожу всё в у.е., чтобы было понятно жителям всех государств). Встреча длится, допустим, полтора часа, в течение этого времени Вы проводите презентацию своей работы - проводите лёгонькие безреквизитные или минимально-реквизитные конкурсы для знакомства, демонстрируете видео с комментариями, отвечаете на вопросы. Всем пришедшим дарите какой-то сувенир плюс визитку (или значок, магнитик или ещё что-то в Вашим логотипом либо фото, телефоном).
Как вам? Кто попробует в реале? Я в Контакте предложила, но никто пока не откликнулся.

----------


## maxcimum

Раюшка, ну а ты сама-то как? Предложила, так попробуй. Если не ответили в контакте, это не значит, что не пойдут смотреть... А если у ресторана еще и проектор есть, вообще красота! Тут вам и доп. услуги в виде фото и видео презентаций фотографа и оператора, с которых ты потом свой процент возьмешь. Мне нравится идея.
А главное, и ресторану выгодно: может быть, клиенту там понравится и банкет решат здесь же заказать... Все от приема зависит.

----------


## Mazaykina

> По поводу сайте "В контакте"


Раюша, можно я на твоем примере проведу анализ? Только не обижайся, ты ведь хочешь, чтоб группа работала, верно? Приносила пользу. 
Смотри: 


> Найдена 5344351 группа.


 5 с половиной миллионов групп!!!!  Писец! Как можно выделиться так, чтоб тебя заметили? Наверное, что-то оригинальное выдать. А у тебя название самое  обычное, типичное, из 90-х.... Раюша, где твое потрясающее чувство юмора? Где твоя индивидуальность, которая присутствует в каждом посте  у нас на форуме? Ее нет, увы. Классную идею ты предложила, но ее никто не прочтет, потому что не заходит в группу. 
Второе- ты предлагаешь услуги 


> по проведению сввадеб, юбилеев, корпоративных вечеров, выпускных вечеров, промо-акций и детских праздников. К вашим услугам: ведущая-тамада, музыкальное обслуживание, фото и видео съемка, а так же множество различных номеров шоу-программы на любой вкус.


 а видео выставляешь пения... несоответствие потенциального клиента тоже отталкивает. О фотках- классные, энергетичные, но нельзя выкладывать фотографии, которые неправильно расположены. 
И самое главное- свою группу надо ВЕСТИ! Писать интересные статьи, ссылки отправлять членам группы (ты отправляла твою идею членам группы персонально?)

----------


## Раюшка

Мариша, спасибо. 
А ссылки отправлять всем - не сочтут за спам?

----------


## Lizaele

> Договоритесь со скромным, но приятным кафе в центре города, что каждое воскресенье (небазарный день, правда?:biggrin:) в 18.00 (допустим) Вы устраиваете там вечер встреч. Приглашаете пары, обязательное условие - сделать какой-то небольшой заказ в кафе, например, на 3-5 у.е. с человека (перевожу всё в у.е., чтобы было понятно жителям всех государств).


Раюшка, мне кажется, чтобы найти желающих посетить подобную встречу, да еще и за плату (заказ),потребуется много усилий. Ведь как-то нужно сообщить и координаты, и условия, и замануху придумать. А сделать эти встречи постоянными и регулярными... :eek: Может быть получится, но сил заберет много. Знаю, что в Белоруссии проводились раз в год(!) закрытые вечеринки для тех, кто собирается жениться. Давалась широкая реклама, привлекались фирмы проката платьев, ювелирные магазины, фирмы по продаже постельного белья (!), музыканты, ведущие - видимо они и выступали спонсорами данного мероприятия. Была концертная программа, были скидки для приглашенных, были подарки вплоть до колец. Уровень достаточно высокий. Какой была отдача не знаю, информацию нашла года два назад в интернете. М.б. ведущие из Белоруссии знают лучше?

----------


## Apch-hi

> Кстати ещё один PR_ход. В первый год я по этой самой тетрадке поздравляла (СМС) ВСЕХ!!! клиентов с новым годом ... подписываясь Елена-ведущая Вашего торжества. И обязательно  годовщиной свадьбы) Многие потом отзвонились...были приятно удивлены что помню...и естестенно в ТЕЛЕФОНЕ сохранились мои контакты - которые они передавали друзьям.



Очень интересуюсь этой темой. Я тоже думала об этом - по-моему тоже замечательный ход :Ok: , а потом пришла другая мысль -  "а вдруг у них семейная жизнь не сложилась, а я тут соль на рану буду сыпать???:confused:"
Нет, я конечно понимаю, что надо надеяться на лучшее,ну а при таком расскаладе у кого какие соображения???

*Добавлено через 3 часа 51 минуту*



> рекламный ход на визитках: грустная тамада, глухой диджей, слепой видеооператор сделают вашу свадьбу незабываемой. может кому и нравится,


 :Ok:  :Ok: 



> А я бы в первую очередь позвонила именно по этому номеру!!!
> Мне нравится общаться с неординарно мыслящими!
> 
> ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ! Если еще кавычки небольшие поставить и какие-то прикольные картинки - противоположные по значению сказанного! Наверное надо попробовать!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## tekira

Я не так давно начала проводить праздники (для детей). Сейчас решила заняться этим вплотную. Рекламироваться планирую так: напечатать мини-афиши форматом А4 или рекламки форматом А5. Развесить мини-афиши в детской поликлиннике, в д/с или оставить рекламки. Договориться с детскими магазинами (я в нескольких постоянный покупатель, можно, бартер предложить - провести PR акцию) - там разместить. Ну что остается - школы. Еще наблюдения, как работают другие: во-первых, во время праздника, раздаются в качестве призов - ваши рекламки (варианты разные - от красочных буклетиков до шариков с номером), во-вторых, на меня произвела однажды впечатление одна женщина - она занимается сетевым маркетингом. Она за пару минут входила в контакт, давала визитку, потом говорила что-то типа: правильно ли телефон написан, человек набирает в мобильном - гудит. Опа у него номер забит и у нее. Причем все это с большим обаянием. Просто рекламу в СМИ считаю малоперспективной (3 года отработала в рекламе на радио) - нужно быть ближе к целевой аудитории. Рекламу давать там, где ее могут искать или увидеть. Например, ЗАГСы (здесь видела в ЗАГСе рекламные буклеты), транспорант-перетяжка, плакаты. Еще видела, как в Калининграде, агенты приходили на фирму, предлагали корпоративы. Путей на самом деле очень много.
зы: почитала здесь немного, и что-то растерялась, на верном ли я пути. Может сейчас не лучшее время для начала деятельности? А с другой стороны, не знаю, как еще заработать. Тем более, что тут аниматоров почти нет

----------


## KAlinchik

> Например, ЗАГСы (здесь видела в ЗАГСе рекламные буклеты),


Странно, но у меня именно оттуда реклама не работает...в начале лета разместила инфу в рекламной брошюрке, которую раздают всем посетителям ЗАГСА и был всего один звонок...

----------


## kikotka

> Странно, но у меня именно оттуда реклама не работает...в начале лета разместила инфу в рекламной брошюрке, которую раздают всем посетителям ЗАГСА и был всего один звонок...




А ты уверена, что ее раздают?
У нас так с самым дорогим свадебным журналом. Заявленный тираж 5000 экз., у клиентов спрашиваешь-почти никому не достается. Вывод-работникам загс не выгодно раздавать журнал, они говорят , что кончился, а раздают рекламки тех, кто им напрямую пошляет.

----------


## KAlinchik

> А ты уверена, что ее раздают?


в том-то и дело, что да, его раздают,я узнаю время от времени..

----------


## жужелица

> Я не так давно начала проводить праздники (для детей). Сейчас решила заняться этим вплотную. Рекламироваться планирую так: напечатать мини-афиши форматом А4 или рекламки форматом А5. Развесить мини-афиши в детской поликлиннике, в д/с или оставить рекламки. Договориться с детскими магазинами (я в нескольких постоянный покупатель, можно, бартер предложить - провести PR акцию) - там разместить. Ну что остается - школы. Еще наблюдения, как работают другие: во-первых, во время праздника, раздаются в качестве призов - ваши рекламки (варианты разные - от красочных буклетиков до шариков с номером), во-вторых, на меня произвела однажды впечатление одна женщина - она занимается сетевым маркетингом. Она за пару минут входила в контакт, давала визитку, потом говорила что-то типа: правильно ли телефон написан, человек набирает в мобильном - гудит. Опа у него номер забит и у нее. Причем все это с большим обаянием. Просто рекламу в СМИ считаю малоперспективной (3 года отработала в рекламе на радио) - нужно быть ближе к целевой аудитории. Рекламу давать там, где ее могут искать или увидеть. Например, ЗАГСы (здесь видела в ЗАГСе рекламные буклеты), транспорант-перетяжка, плакаты. Еще видела, как в Калининграде, агенты приходили на фирму, предлагали корпоративы. Путей на самом деле очень много.
> зы: почитала здесь немного, и что-то растерялась, на верном ли я пути. Может сейчас не лучшее время для начала деятельности? А с другой стороны, не знаю, как еще заработать. Тем более, что тут аниматоров почти нет


уважаемая tekira! я тоже провожу детские праздники!(не офицально)скажите у Вас есть своя фирма ,потому что я думаю что проводить праздники и  рекламу можно делать только если ты офицально зарегистрированое лицо ,а иначе
могут и поймать ?может я не правильно думаю?подскажите плизззз!

----------


## Инна Р.

> (не офицально)скажите у Вас есть своя фирма ,потому что я думаю что проводить праздники и рекламу можно делать только если ты офицально зарегистрированое лицо ,а иначе
> могут и поймать ?может я не правильно думаю?подскажите плизззз!


Не правильно думаешь... Хорошо, конечно, если ты поступаешь по закону... но пока ты боишься размещать рекламу - вся страна размещает :biggrin:.
Поймать тебя могут только в момент передачи денег - это сложно, да и кому ты нужна?  :Vah:  Выгоднее ловить акул!

----------


## Инна Р.

Реклама работает плохо сейчас... надо бить на пиар... где взять такого спеца - консультанта? 
Активно ищу. Безрезультатно. :frown:

----------


## pavluk

Добрый вечер коллеги! Да... Хорошая дискуссия развернулась... Можно и мне высказать свою маленькую точку зрения на вопрос рекламы и пиара. Я работаю ведущей праздников не помню сколько лет (потому, что мне всего то 120 лет).На коммерческой основе 15 лет и за этот "короткий" временной отрезок своей профессиональной жизни поняла одно, что



> Сообщение от Раюшка Договоритесь со скромным, но приятным кафе в центре города, что каждое воскресенье (небазарный день, правда?) в 18.00 (допустим) Вы устраиваете там вечер встреч.


лучше силы потраченные на организацию такой встречи направить на работу  на "полной выкладке" во время мероприятия, которое у тебя по плану. Тогда ни тебе придется искать клиентов, а они тебя будут искать с собаками, даже если потеряют твой телефон. Конечно реклама нужна, но если клиент не увидит в твоей работе то. что было заявлено в твоей рекламе, он никогда больше не пожелает видеть тебя в качестве ведущего его праздников. Наша реклама это наша профессиональная работа. Покидая зал все участники праздника становятся Вашей живой рекламой. А "хорошая" нам будет дана реклама или "плохая"зависит только от нас самих. 
   ПУСТЬ РАБОТА ИЩЕТ ВАС, А НЕ ВЫ РАБОТУ...:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Надежда Сидоркина

Доброй ночи друзья! Не решалась написать вам пока недочитала всю дисскусию. 
Как много полезного и нового я узнала от вас. Хотя с этой рекламой прошла кажется все огни и воды. Первые два года когда я начила работать тамадой, я решила что пока работаю на афторитет. А дальше поживём, увидим. Я и давала объявления в газеты и расклеивала буквально на столбах. Теперь когда освоила немного интернет стала давать объявления и там. Но всё равно мне ближе то что люди через два года разыскивают меня. Недавно проводила день рождение мальчику, так оказалось что мама этого замечательного пацана сама проводит детские праздники, но в этот раз всех своих знакомых поставила на уши чтобы разыскали клоуна Лялю. И теперь мы сней подружились. А свадьбу проводила летом, так жених разыскал меня спустя два года. А я перестала давать в газету объявления почти уж год. Нет, надо облегчить людям поиски. Так что завтра же поеду подавать объявление в газету.

----------


## GammiLugansk

Как ни крути - реклама двигатель прогресса. Хочешь больше работы - надо больше рекламы. Я думаю, что даже имея определённую известность среди ведущих Вашего города надо постоянно напоминать о себе. Мне кажется неплохой результат должна принести реклама в транспорте, причём не обязательно договариваться через рекламные агенства, можно поговорить с частниками. И, конечно газеты, газеты и ещё раз газеты.  :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

*pavluk*,
 Про сарафанное радио: у каждого есть повторные заказы и мы все понимаем - что это хороший способ иметь заказы! Но, если в вашем населенном пункте все ведущие - спившиеся дедушки... а Вы -звезда, не пьющая, продвинутая, молодая, с интересной программой... 
В нашем городе выбор ведущих огромен! Причем хороших ведущих! И по логике вещей, если Павлика я посмотрела на банкете в прошлом году, то в этом я захочу посмотреть Надежду Сидоркину... это раз! Ну а 2 - Павлик 15 лет работает и начинала нарабатывать клиентуру совсем в других условиях... И с этой психологией - сидеть и ждать, когда РАБОТА НАЧНЕТ ИСКАТЬ ТЕБЯ - не заметит, как останется за бортом: потому что талантливая молодежь, изучив маркетинг и основы пиара быстро начнет "звездить"... 
Поэтому нельзя так узко рассуждать и ждать у моря погоды.... 
Моя семья никогда не жила бедно - но в нашей жизни случился всего 1 банкет, куда мы нанимали ведущую... Даже если б мы в нее влюбились - за прошебшие 4 года у меня небыло возможности пригласить её еще раз, например... Приятно когда приглашают повторно, у меня завтра тоже юбилей, компания в которой я отработала 2 года назад юбилей, потом оттуда работала еще 2 юбилея и 2 свадьбы... - но много ли этого? что бы покушать -не хватит! 
Поэтому советы типа: работайте хорошо и клиенты вас сами найдут - отсалый взгляд на проблем у. Нафталин. Работай хорошо, старайся, что б появлялись отзывы о твоей работе, что б тебя "терли" на местных форумах, что б твоя реклама торчала на каждой странице интернета, пишите статьи - куда можно, запускайте сайт, и еще 2 миллиона чего надо делать.... и не слушайте Павлика - через 15 лет, пока по ее пути вы наработаете клиентов - ситуация изменится и свадьбы роботы будут проводить... В Японии уже проводят. :smile:

----------


## Lizaele

> 


 Инна! В точку! Впрочем, как всегда! Поддерживаю на все 100!

----------


## O-lusha

Мне кажется, что реклама, особенно, в Интерете, это частичка самой ведущей, её энергии и изобретательности. Она не может быть, на мой взгляд, безликой, однотипной, скучной. Наверное, я уже достала всех у себя в городе  со своими стихотворными рекламными формами, но, благодаря им, движется не только работа агентства, но мне удалось без проблем раздать даже своих одиннадцать беспородных котят.
"Мама-кошка, папа-кот рекламируют приплод", "Котята наших производителей хорошо воспитаны и слушают родителей", "Редкость для кошачьих семей: папа-Кот любит своих детей!"
Плюс, конечно же, яркие картинки, не вызывающие жалости, и никакой просительной или, наоборот, настойчивой, интонации. Наоборот, мы тут такие классные, нам и самим неплохо, но если очень постараетесь, поделимся своей радостью.
Те же принципы построения рекламного объявления работают и для ведущих.
И, конечно же, насыщенный визуальный ряд. Никаких домашних фотографий.
В этом году у нас не было хороших профессиональных фотографий наших Дедов Морозов, пришлось делать сказочные картинки в фотошопе: тигрята, снеговики, на ёлках шары с нашим названием и телефоном

----------


## жужелица

к этому Новому году состряпала вот такое объявление:

Нужно  ли малышу до 3-х лет заказывать на дом Деда МорозА? 

Новогодний сюрприз очень важен для ребенка и родители должны постараться не разочаровать его. 
Конечно всё зависит от темперамента Вашего малыша, от того как он общается с другими взрослыми, детьми,  как ведёт себя в новой  для него обстановке.
Если ребенку еще нет трех лет, сто раз подумайте, прежде чем порадовать его приходом Деда Мороза с подарками! Часто маленькие детки пугаются Деда Мороза. Пока крохи воспринимают  мир так, как умеют - визуально, интуитивно, подсознательно. Наряд красного цвета может намекнуть малышу на агрессивность пришедшего. Густые брови, скрывающие глаза, большая борода - все это страшно для ребеночка.  Все! Малыш в слезах прячется за маму – Праздник «Новый год» испорчен! Ведь крошка привык видеть открытые лица, по глазам и мимике определять, что за человек находится рядом, обращается к нему. 
А если Вы все таки мечтаете устроить малышу Сюрприз и пригласить в дом новогодних гостей, то пусть это будет Снегурочка с каким-нибудь сказочным персонажем который очень близок малышу знаком ему.

В этом году Вашему вниманию предлагается новая услуга в нашем городе экспресс-поздравление - «Живая открытка». Обычно оно длится 15 минут и включает в себя только новогоднее приветствие и вручение подарка. Очаровательный Тигрёнок-символ наступающего года и Снегурочка доставят  вашему малышу подарок от  Дедушки Мороза и конечно сюрприз от Тигрёнка (рекомендуется деткам до 1,5 лет). 
По Вашему желанию программа может быть удлинена и будет включать в себя игры со Снегурочкой и Тигрёнком, вручение подарка от Дедушки Мороза и сюрприза от Тигрёнка. Продолжительность программы 25-30 минут (рекомендуется для деток от  1,5-3,5 лет).
Все программы проходят без Деда Мороза, с учётом возрастных особенностей Вашего малыша.



Как Вы думаете это будет актуально?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Как Вы думаете это будет актуально?


а где ты его собираешься размещать?
что-то оооооооооооочень длинное,как для рекламного объявления!

----------


## жужелица

KAlinchik,
 Печатала как статью для родительского уголка ,а размещать я буду в детских клубах ,в ясельных группах детского сада вообщем там где есть контингент от 1.5-3

----------


## Елена Дианова

Собираемся в этом году сделать рассылку по почтовым ящикам. Пригласи сказку в дом!!!. ( дедушка мороз и снегурочка) Берем микрарайон достаточно новый, много детей. Количество охвата 2000 листовок. Надеямся на отклик процентов 10%. Понимаем что расчет пальцем в небо, но придумать еще какую-нибудь  идею малобюджетного адресного продвижения услуги пока не смогли. Может есть какие нибудь идеи еще? Натолкните на мысль!!!! Может Дед Мороз на улицах города? Детских площадках, раздающий конфеты и листовки? Только вот не знаю, не сочтут ли это нарушением общественного порядка?

----------


## O-lusha

Слышала недавно от знакомой историю, как работают фотографы в детских садах: приходят без предупреждения, фотают детей,затем вставляют их фото в рамки (Бэтмен, человек-паук), приносят в сад, показывают детям, отдают фотки воспитательнице на реализацию, так сказать. Всё, попробуй после этого её не купи, сказала мне мамочка, пострадавшая от такого сервиса...
Я к тому, может быть, добавочно к рассылкам и объявлениям посадить тигрёнка или другого персонажа вечером в холл детского сада, когда родители разбирают детей. Пускай поиграет с ними, пообещает вернуться, да и плавно перейдёт к предоплате и уточнению адреса. Детскому саду за доброе отношение - небольшой откатик.

----------


## Елена Дианова

Отличная мысль. спасибо!!! Можно ведь и не в самом садике расположиться, а рядом, за воротами, в период когда детей разбирают...

----------


## Елена Дианова

А у кого нибудь был опыт электронной рассылки? Это работает? Или это никто не читает?
В этом году впервые взялись за организацию визитов Д.М. Отпечатали листовки... На юбилеи, торжества, свадьбы работали только на основе сарафанного радио. Если интересно в режиме раеального времени могу отчитываться что делаем и какой отклик.... Какие вложения и какая прибыль:smile: или убытки:frown:

----------


## lola-7

> Реклама работает плохо сейчас... надо бить на пиар... где взять такого спеца - консультанта? 
> Активно ищу. Безрезультатно. :frown:


Извините, что вклиниваюсь со своими взглядами:smile:
я работала 5 лет руководителем пресс-службы и работаю сейчас(не официально) в благотворительном фонде. О пиаре, в начале своей работы, знала только, что это такое, по постам в инете. Сама всё разрулила для себя, без образования и всяких привлечений профи со стороны, утвердившись в том, что грамотный Пиар - это 50% успеха, реклама+ещё 30%, далее -человеческий фактор -10% и остальные 10% -приходится на сам продукт, услугу, личность. 
Прислушайтесь к советам Инны из Киева (если я не ошибаюсь) она очень грамотный пиарщик, профи.Говорит в каждом посте - чётко и практически вас движет к созданию пиара и правильной рекламе.
Я собираюсь с детьми(они у меня мой коллектив) открыть творческую студию, куда будут включены разнообразные услуги: стилист-парикмахер, визажист, маникюр, подарки-сувениры, открытки-приглашения, дизайн, украшения и т.п. ....Мы с детьми уже можем многое сами,ещё я собираюсь привлекать профи в разных сферах со стороны(своих подруг, знакомых) с которыми я не боюсь иметь дело. Например, я делаю стрижки и укладки в двух салонах своего города, пообещала процент от клиента и оставила там визитки, повесила у них объявление о своих услугах, пообещав,  что и им подгоню своих клиентов на причёски.
Так вот, сейчас я уже написала пресс-релиз о своём первом официальном мероприятии нашей Творческой студии, которое носит благотворительный характер. отправила по факсу или на почту во все СМИ, пригласила их представителей на это мероприятие, так как оно социалной направленности, все СМИ отписались, что будут, им нужен интересный сюжет. Я расписала в пресс-релизах, что за мероприятие, какой его характер и направленность, что их ждёт на нём и т.п. А так как, все охвачены Рождественской суетой. снегурки и дед мороз на дом..и за деньги....моё предложение - лучшее, что есть в моём регионе. Никто пока не сделал то, что я...я их опередила, возможно kuku
Вот вам и реклама - да ещё и бесплатная. Мы проводим театрализованное представление для детей в больницах, для детей-сирот, так же  в школах и т.д.
В больнице я повесила рекламу и буду раздавать всем визитки, в школах - так же. Предложила провести в одной из школ вечеринку для учителей - у них, у многих, скоро дети будут жениться и замуж выходить. Ещё будут выпускные и др. праздники. Вот вам пиар и реклама- посмотрят и пригласят меня. Ведь я - смогу всё, я - самая лучшая, у меня есть то, чего нет у других. Это я не от гордости и высоты своего птичьего полёта - это установка такая...как думаешь - так и будет, что говоришь - то получишь. Слово - живо! мысль - ещё живее))))
Да, пусть я на этом ничего не заработаю, наоборот, потрачу свои деньги на костюмы и постановку, приглашу артистов эстрады(это ещё один пиар-ход). Пользуйтесь случаем, пока есть повод - Новый год и Рождество - время чудес и подарков. Совершите подарок - вам всё вернётся сторицей.Сделайте(не очень люблю это слово) - замануху:eek:
Раздайте маленькие карандашики или ручки с логотипом вашей организации, визитки-календарики и т.п. Можно напечатать пакеты с вашим логотипом, пару маек и кепок - для розыгрыша, кружек и т.п. сейчас - это всё доступно. 
Ещё предложила некоторым салонам, где обслуживаюсь сама сделать на моих праздниках показ причёсок вечерних и свадебных, моделей костюмов и платьев и т.п. Причёски для детей  к Рождеству - за 50 %. Услугу фото со звездой, автограф звезды на память на моих визитках. Практически многие согласились. Им  -реклама, а мне  - достижение моей цели - реклама моих услуг.  
Мне немного проще в этом отношении - я уже много лет веду благотворительные вечера и т.п. и знакома со многими нашими звёздами эстрады, журналистами и т.п. Ещё я журналистам накрываю шведский столик, дарю им сувенирчики со своим логотипом. Они на это падки))))
Дети мои всячески мне в этом помогают. 
Предлагаю за полцены услугу ростовых кукол и аниматоров на утренники в дет.сад и школы и т.д. и опять же - оставляю всем родителям визитки. Фото на память с куклой - бесплатно. Что мне - краски жалко с принтера))))
И ещё - дисконтные карточки - Друзья -друзей - скидки тем, кто передаст карточку другу, а тот друг обратиться ко мне. Скидки во всём - причёски тоже идут со мной в эту акцию. ведь нам - нужно количество клиентов! А качество - это наша сторона медали - за это мы должны быть на 100% в ответе.
Удар должен быть визуальным, слуховым и тактильным. Услышать по радио, ТВ(кому что доступно),увидеть в деле(шоу, эффект новизны, благотворительный момент),пощупать руками( сувениры, призы, кукол ростовых и т.п)
Пресса - это Всё! Дружите с прессой, если вы это можете себе позволить, не ограничивайтесь скупым объявлением.Проводите благотворительные акции, которые широко будут известны за пределами вашего региона и т.п. Привлекайте парикмахеров и стилистов, салоны красоты и свадебные салоны, загсы и др.
так я раскручивала несколько салонов красоты(теперь они помогают мне))) и магазины одежды. у них всё ок! приглашают меня на свои праздники. Всё должно быть в сценарии на одном дыхании, слоганы и печатный материал - на уровне, акция - на высоте. 
Удачи! если хотите, то могу подробно написать план проведения пиар-акции в личку.  :Aga: 
да, и пиар без рекламы - это глухой  и немой тамада-ведущий на празднике :Vah:

----------


## lola-7

Исправляюсь...не Инна, а Лина)))) из Киева...Умница+++

----------


## Инна Р.

*lola-7*,
 Оля, наверное твой опыт раскрутки кому то пригодится, несомненно... но не мне, например, волку-одиночке... пресса, благотворительные работы, ростовые куклы,  и все остальное - это для агенств годится, а простой ведущий ничего эт ого сделать не сможет (если только не вкладывать огромных средств). Так что увы... я говорила не об этом! :smile:

----------


## Айсидора

> Вчера была в Днепре и застала там флэш-моб: по улице идет группа молодых людей, одетых в пиратские одежды. Человек 10, одна девушка - очень красивая, высокая, тоже в пиратском, при этом ноги и живот оголенные(на улице довольно холодно). Реакция людей на улице - все сразу достают телефоны, фотографируют, снимают видео, обсуждают это. 
> Люди в костюмах в обычный, непраздничный день - это обращает внимание.


Да, это очень продуктивно., но для 1 Ведущей - дороговато...
В театре "Секрет" перед спектаклем "Женитьба" - в самом модном и дорогом магазине провели 2 акции - касса заработала сразу!

[IMG]http://*********ru/979855m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/980879m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/967567m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/973711m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/974735m.jpg[/IMG]

И еще одна акция -
[IMG]http://*********ru/972687m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/961423m.jpg[/IMG]

А пока из всех известных способов рекламы себя, как Ведущей самой продуктивной остается пока передача клиентов из рук в руки...

----------


## Елена Дианова

Я планирую сделать календари карманные
С одной стороны " Ваши свадебные юбилеи"
перечисление свадебных юбилеев, и подпись Ведущая вашей свадьбы и телефон, ну а на обратной стороне каленарь. Дарить каждой паре, для активизации сарафанного радио. Чтобы не сразу телефон потеряли после свадьбы...

----------


## Елена Дианова

Тогда может быть полезные телефоны для семьи: Загс, детские развивающие центры,еще что-нибудь подобное. Все таки хочется чтобы календарь, который по сути рекламирует ведущую, был направлен на семью, на ее развитие и будущее семьи. Поэтому и присутствует  мысль о свадебных юбилеях.

----------


## Ласкина

директ по офисам. эффективно

----------


## lola-7

> *lola-7*,
>  Оля, наверное твой опыт раскрутки кому то пригодится, несомненно... но не мне, например, волку-одиночке... пресса, благотворительные работы, ростовые куклы,  и все остальное - это для агенств годится, а простой ведущий ничего эт ого сделать не сможет (если только не вкладывать огромных средств). Так что увы... я говорила не об этом! :smile:


Но ведь я одна это всё проделываю)))) и сама, как волчиха:biggrin:одиночка, не считая детей...просто дружбу вожу с нужными и полезными людьми для того, чтоб всё действовало...им хорошо и нам выгодно...
пиар - это новое для многих. привыкли работать на сарафане,но пиар - не отменяет народного радио...просто время идёт-всё меняется и надо менять подход к работе...
из того, что я написала можно столько всего для одиночек(и не совсем дорогого) выбрать...
а ваши клиенты и заказчики услуг тамады и ведущих - разве все простые люди??? я думаю, что можно найти за что зацепиться... я вот за салоны и парикмахерские, за прессу и детские праздники...
А провести один праздник в году для детей бесплатно - это не огромные вложения...это просто вложения в душу :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> время идёт-всё меняется и надо менять подход к работе...


Совершенно солгасна!!!  Просто конкретные ваши методы, Оля, мне не подошли. :biggrin:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Ух, прочел... и решил затащить эту тему и в 2010 год, что скажите?..

Два года живу только праздниками. Рекламму нигде не давал...
Визитки, Администраторы ресторанов, социальная сеть "В контакте" и МОГУЩЕСТВЕННОЕ "сарафанно-брючное радио" :Aga: 

В этом году решил яйца, которые за Новый год заработал, разложить в разные карзины, поиграть в пиар-менеджмент...:eek:
ПОМНИТЕ ИГРУ СОВЕТСКОГО ПЕРИОДА - Волк яйца собирает в корзинку, но тут наоборот... :Vah: 

Две темы прочел на форуме - ничего не понял - КАК ЛУЧШЕ ПОСТУПАТЬ kuku

Правы все, только правда у всех своя...
Креатив? 
1. Предлагаю администраторам ресторана - я (тамада) и программа в подарок иду Заказчикам, а мои деньги - Вы увеличиваете стоимость накрытого стола на человека...
2. Раз в неделю можно работать бесплатно, например в среду...
3. Делаю молодоженам скидку в 10% - они выбрали ресторан. а я звоню туда и говорю, что я ведущий и готов им привести СВАДЬБУ - мне откат - его отдаю молодоженам...
4. "Тамада на час" - Вам смешно, а многие просят - у нас бюджетная свадьба или юбилей, нам нужен ведущий на час или два, просто создать настроение...
5. Вариант: 1 час - 500 руб., 2 час - 1500, 3 час - 2500, 4 час - 3500, 5 час - 5000 руб. (Вы улавили мысль? Если Вы интересны и круты как яйца, что я решил в разные корзины класть, то отработаете и больше 5 часов...:tongue:)
6. А кто-нибудь думал заключить Договор с молодоженами на год (всю жизнь)? Каждый год юбилей свадьбы, день рождения невесты и жениха, Дед Мороз на Новый год, встреча из роддома, СКИДКИ... :flower: 
7. Семь хорошее число?!! На форуме уже упоминалось понятие "Анти Свадьба", так вот...
Рекламма - Самая пошлая свадьба, самые пошлые и вызывающие конкурсы, ТРЕШ-тамада, На ВАШЕЙ СВАДЬБЕ НИКАМУ НЕ БУДЕТ ГОРЬКО... будет откровенно и весело...

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
Жизнь — это игра, в которой мир постоянно задает своим обитателям одну и ту же загадку: «А ну, угадайте, какой я?» И каждый отвечает в соответствии со своими представлениями: «ты агрессивный» или «ты уютный». Или «ты веселый, мрачный, дружелюбный, враждебный, счастливый, злосчастный».

Но вот что интересно: в этой викторине выигрывают все! Мир соглашается и перед каждым предстает в том обличье, какое было заказано.

Обычно негативные переживания всецело владеют вниманием человека. Он озабочен тем, что его не устраивает. Думает о том, чего не хочет, и не хочет того, о чем думает. Вот такой парадокс. Но ведь зеркало не учитывает желание или нежелание человека — оно просто в точности передает содержание образа — не больше не меньше.

Совершенно нелепая ситуация получается. Человек вечно таскает с собой то, чего не приемлет. Не «язык мой — враг мой», а мысли — мои враги. Несмотря на весь абсурд, дело обстоит именно так.

Оттого бедные беднеют, а богатые богатеют — все они смотрятся в зеркало мира, и каждый по-своему констатирует облик окружающей его реальности. Эта реальность засасывает, как болото. Старушка в очереди за пенсией. Уставшая женщина с тяжелыми сумками в набитом автобусе. Больной, скитающийся по медицинским учреждениям. Всеми своими мыслями они пребывают в этой мрачной действительности. А кто-то в это же время наслаждается жизнью: море, яхты, путешествия, шикарные гостиницы, дорогие рестораны — все, что душе угодно. Во всех случаях независимо от характера обстановки производится констатация факта: «Вот так мы и живем». Точнее, живем, как мыслим свое существование. Зеркало подтверждает и все больше укрепляет содержание образа мыслей.

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
Не успел автора записать...

Вы узнали - это Вадим Зеланд "Трансерфинг реальности" :Ok:  :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## O-lusha

У нас была идея сделать буклет по комплексному обслуживанию праздников:

    "Праздники занимают большое место в нашей жизни, но мы часто забываем о них и не успеваем вовремя поздравить своих близких, коллег, и даже детей. Загляните в календарь – сколько впереди дней рождений, юбилеев, профессиональных, календарных, и просто личных праздников. Разве все упомнишь?
    Мы, праздничное агентство «...», приглашаем Вас к знакомству и предлагаем комплексное обслуживание всех праздников Вашей семьи, предприятия, компании. 
    Всё очень просто: Вы обозначаете нам свои праздничные даты на текущий год, и мы не забудем вовремя напомнить Вам о них, предложив заранее различные  варианты поздравлений..." и т.д.

Хотелось стать таким семейным праздничным агентством, но у директора, видимо, не было уверенности в отдаче от такой рекламы, и до печати буклета дело так и не дошло.

----------


## Natasha21

> Ух, прочел... и решил затащить эту тему и в 2010 год, что скажите?..


 А я не смогла... Времени катастрофически не хватает... Хочу поделиться и своими идеями по поводу рекламы. 
1. По поводу рестранов. Кто-то писал, что  администраторы просят визитки, а потом всё равно не перезванивают..... За прошлый год 5 заведений предложили сотрудничество, из них 3 на самом деле переодически, пусть не часто, но всё же рекомендуют меня, как ведущую. И я решила  заказать  рекламные буклеты с фото и с минимальной информацией об услугах , заламинированные, в формате А4.
Во первых хочу оставить их в тех кафе и ресторанах, где меня уже знают, а во-вторых всегда иметь при себе на банкета - понравлюсь кому ещё, попросят визитки, а я им нечто больше.... Думаю сработает.
2. По поводу рекламы в прессе. Последние 4 года, а может и больше как то умудрялась работать без рекламы, сарафанное радио всё таки работает. В декабре дала рекламу в местном свадебном журнале, строчную, недорогую  и зря деньги потратила!!!! Сложилось впечатление, что молодожёны названивают лишь с целью определиться с ценами..... За месяц по рекламе 1 заказ, остальные 8 как обычно по рекомендации. 
 Хочу на лето дать рекламу модульную, со своей фотографией, может такая сработает?

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Продолжаем... У нас В Питере проходят многочисленные тематические выставки, где рекламмируются услуги (свадьба, выпускной, для детей...). 

Кстати, буду сейчас обзванивать питерских ведущих, кого знаю, для компании... И первого Ёжика приглашу!

----------


## Helga597

> За месяц по рекламе 1 заказ, остальные 8 как обычно по рекомендации. 
> Хочу на лето дать рекламу модульную, со своей фотографией, может такая сработает?


У меня - реклама на 1/2 страницы с фото в глянцевом свадебном журнале... НЕ работает, звонки только с целью ухнать цену! Заказ за полгода был 1, и то только потому, что по фото жених узнал во мне ведущую, которую знал! т.е. выстрел 1, денег ушло много, так что - ????? нужно ли выбрасывать в журнал деньгу?! :wink:

----------


## Natasha21

> денег ушло много, так что - ????? нужно ли выбрасывать в журнал деньгу?!


 Да уж:frown: над этим стоит подумать, выкидывать деньги на ветер и правда не хочется. Спасибо за информацию. Вот и делаешь каждый раз вывод, что лучшая реклама - это качественная и ппрофессионально сделанная работа!

----------


## Ponj29

А почему на Тамадею не пригласили СМИ ? такая реклама... Лучшие ведущие собрались в одно время, в одном месте... Инна, какая отличная реклама для тебя, как организатор можешь засветиться хотя бы на местном телевидение и даже наверное на местном и лучше всего.. Надо учесть это на следующей Тамадее..

----------


## Alenajazz

Я, например, узнала от таксиста о победах своего коллектива!:biggrin:

----------


## Ponj29

*Alenajazz*,
А он откуда узнал?

----------


## Alenajazz

> А он откуда узнал?


Как обычно - сарафанное радио! В небольших городах, вроде нашего - это лучший способ рекламы. Здесь бесполезно рекламировать себя в газете. Лучший способ рекламы у нас - хорошо работать! И о тебе всё равно узнают и придут!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ponj29*,
 Среди местных "Акул" мне не хочется светиться... проглотят... я лучше тихонько работать себе буду! :smile:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Хочешь быть самым востребованным ведущим самой раскрученной и гламурной сети ресторанов?? :Vah: kuku

 - Стань хозяином этих ресторанов...:eek::eek: :Aga: :tongue:

У нас в Питере наверное не прокатит... хотя есть ведущие наши - Белка и Стрелка, девченки молодые, креативные..., так вот они делают день открытых дверей для всех желающих и жаждущих праздника...
Например для молодоженов, где отвечают на все вопросы и рассказывают подробно обо всем попорядку... Утренний выкуп, встреча молодых, каравай, артисты и шоу-номера, музыка и т.д.

Вот сам все не соберусь сходить... интересно
А ведь все посетители семинара - потенциальные клиенты...

----------


## alenat

ну наконец то прочитала всю темку . Разрешите вклиниться.
*По поводу визиток*
Тут  Володю раскритиковали по поводу буклетов в виде оригами. Буклеты может и не надо, но стоит отметить что мысль интересная 
Вот сделала коллаж из креативных визиток , вообще подобных идей в инете много другое дело сколько это будет стоить и как сделать дешево и сердито?  И если ваша визитка сделана в виде пазла и вы предлагаете его собрать , и получить скидку на следующий праздник это уже не реклама а маркетинговый ход. вот кстати сайт где можно скачать заготовки для визиток http://diz-by.biz/index.php?q=skachat-vizitki.html
*Как найти корпоративных клиентов*
Конечно если просто позвонить и предложить себя не прокатит , но коммерческое предложение присланное накануне профессионального праздника может быть весьма кстати. 
Предложение поздравлять своих уже состоявшихся клиентов с праздниками - отличная идея , как говорил Д. Карнеги - "Искренно интересуйтесь людьми".
*Отстрой от конкурентов*
В теме много написано по поводу что ведущий должен задаваться чаще вопросом чем он отличается от конкурентов. Согласна должен. Итак, для начала берем лист бумаги и перечисляем все критерии отличия:
*Эксклюзивность* - что есть у вас и чего нет у других 
*История* - как вы пришли на рынок услуг - или как давно работаете. 
*Сопутствующие идеи*
*географически*- охват вашей аудитории
*профессионализм* - какие виды проведения в каком стиле можете предложить
*узкая специализация*- что у вас лучше всего проходит
*отношение к клиенту* - помните ли вы их знаменательные даты
*цена* - сколько вы стоите 
*Почему с вами проще работать*
*Похвастайтесь чем нибудь* - только я могу провести 30 праздников в феврале месяце!
*Юмор* 
*Помощь* - чем можете помочь клиенту
После того как дадите ответ на каждый пункт , ложитесь спать, а на завтра посмотрите ответы глядишь еще какие умные мысли всплывут - как известно утро вечера мудренее. Свои минусы постарайтесь превратить в плюсы - как известно для одних стакан наполовину полн , а для других наполовину пуст. Теперь можно переходить и к составлению рекламы и буклетов
*А у клиента вы спросили?*
Итак много рассуждений каким должен быть ведущий, годы работы в журналистике в том числе и рекламной показали , клиенты которые приходили и заказывали у нас статьи о своей фирме практически всегда говорили о том, какая у них продукция что они хотели бы предложить и какую статью они бы хотели видеть, присылали пачками свои пресс-релизы, которые практически сразу же удалялись ,  так как их новости не могли заинтересовать журналистов. Мало кто из них предложил сюжет от которого трудно было бы отказаться и это все от того, что мало кто из них из них по настоящему  интересовался желаниями клиентов
Конечно реклама для газет важна, но также важен и рейтинг, который зависит от читаемости, а читают статьи тогда когда они интересны для человека. Поэтому на мой взгляд никогда не надо решать за клиента - надо просто больше задавать "ЗАКРЫТЫХ " вопросов требующих развернутого ответа - например каким они себе представляют праздник ? Как они относятся к вашему предложению (если вы что-то хотите предложить оригинальное но не знаете прокатит ли это в данной компании)
*Уникальное предложение*
Хорошо если вы сумеете сформировать после общения с клиентом уникальное предложение - это должна быть какая-нибудь конкретная идея - поэтому когда клиент говорит: хочу чтобы праздник был веселым - это абстрактная фраза. Постарайтесь чтобы он более внятно сформулировал свои пожелания.  Кода узнаете попытайтесь предложить на базе его пожеланий какой то уникальный подход к его празднику.
*Креативьте*
Это классно когда к простым вещам найден нестандартный подход. Очень понравились мне идеи по поводу проведения 
флеш-моба и отличные советы по PR от lola-7.
*Так как и где давать рекламу?*
Вопрос конечно интересный, да конечно нужно опять же поставить себя на место клиента - куда в первую очередь вы полезете искать рекламу если вам понадобятся  подобные услуги. Ну наверное - для начала это бесплатные газеты с объявлениями , которые раскидывают по всем ящикам вашего населенного  пункта ( особенно очень густонаселенного), далее интернет - задайте вопрос как я бы искала в интернете нужную мне информацию об услугах - найдите и станет понятно где нужно размещать объявлялки. Что касается специализированных журналов о свадебных услугах - то наверное строчную рекламу давать не стоит впрочем и большую рекламу тоже - удивительно но едва ли кто из рекламщиков вам расскажет ,каков оптимальный размер рекламы и что реклама на страницу или даже на пол страницы практически не читается - наши глаза ее воспринимают как картинку , где буквы и цифры не имееют значение. Строчную рекламу лучше всего давать в справочниках которые выходят раз в год или пол года - на них чаще всего и подписываются различные предприятия. Конечно, если есть средства можно и модуль сделать  ну а как вариант малобюджетный - строчная реклама.  
Буклеты вещь хорошая, но раздавать их надо стремиться потенциальным клиентам, поэтому соглашусь с теми кто высказывался на счет раздачи возле ЗАГСов(свадьбы), садики и школы (детские праздники выпускные) ну конечно специализированные выставки для тех кто живет в крупных городах, а также можно на различных массовых гуляньях.

Ссылки удалены администрацией! Если вы умышленно их опубликовали, то это нарушение авторских прав. Если вы их не публиковали, то у вас в компьютере сидит вирус.

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Здравствуйте! Вопрос такой- не будет ли Ростовая кукла, раздающая визитки возле ЗАГСа являться нарушением прав и закона?

----------


## overload

Если территория возле ЗАГСа частная - могут погнать с неё за пределы. Формально будут правы, но всегда ж можно договориться.

----------


## PAN

> Вопрос такой- не будет ли Ростовая кукла, раздающая визитки возле ЗАГСа являться нарушением прав и закона?


Тока если кукла будет неприличная, а визитки будут содержать запрещенную законом информацию...)))

----------


## overload

Паш, у нас, например, есть большой частный магазин "Дисконт", в центре города, самый, что ни на есть, проходной двор, Круть-авеню, короче. Территория вокруг него частная... охрана лютует, тем, кто не платит - работать рядом не даёт. Официально они вроде бы правы: вроде как без их разрешения я даже здание их магазина фотографировать не могу...
Поправь, если я неправ.

----------


## PAN

> Поправь, если я неправ.


Игорь... 
Ну, фоткать магАзин может и низя, но находиться на тротуаре в населенном пункт, вне зависимости от того, какой рядом объект - можно... Частная территория вокруг магАзина - очень сомневаюсь... Будуть лютовать - дайте документ на собственность на тротуар...)))

----------


## overload

Самое смешное и грустное, что у них такой документ - есть.
С указанием территории. Мы в своё время выли просто, когда магазину по  бросовой цене вор-мэр продал тротуары, скамейки (целый бульвар), и,  главное - *фонтан!!!*
Единственный в городе поющий фонтан:



Администрация магазина, конечно, иногда за ним следит. Но чаще всего - нет. Летом, в жару, он практически никогда не работал - он же воду жрёть, траты какие... как можно!..

----------


## PAN

Афффффигеть... Велика Россия, чудны дела её...

Надеюсь, что кусок улицы у сочинского ЗАГСа ишшо никто не выкупил...)))

----------


## overload

У Сочинского - не знаю, а вот наш - весь частный.
Там кормится определённая команда (сложилась уже давно, за несколько лет): тётя с голубями, дядя на паровозе, пара фотографов, камерамэн, мужик, что после выхода молодых денежки подметает да остатки от салютов и бокалов, и пяток местных пацанов-попрошаек, которые молодым дорогу перегораживают, поздравляют их, делают обратное сальто (!) и клянчат у свадьбы денежку. 
Думаю, все (кроме, наверное, пацанов) - в доле.
Нас, камерамэнов, не трогают - невыгодно. Если запрещать нам снимать, а говорить, что-де у нас свой оператор - это получается уже навязывание услуг (правонарушение!!!).
Ростовых кукол у нашего ЗАГСа нет, город не ахти какой великий, в общем, кому надо - все друг друга знают.
ЗЫ: владелец ЗАГСа и банкетного зала (это одно большое помещение, бывший двухзальный кинотеатр) - сын того, кто магазину продал фонтан...

----------


## lodis

А ведь есть ещё ЧЁРНЫЙ пиар.
 У нас в городе есть сайт, где общаются невесты и молодые жёны, одни спрашивают, а другие дают советы. Бурно обсуждают работу ведущих, фотографов и видеографов. Одна девушка сделала мне антирекламу, то есть выставила сообщение, что была у меня на мероприятии и всем жутко не понравилось, как я работаю. Но  в этом месяце , про который она указала, я вообще не работала. На форуме от неё только одно это сообщение. Пыталась с ней связаться через личку - не отвечает. Получается , что грязью облили , а за что не известно. Как ложка мёда в бочке дёгтя.

----------


## Кармелита

Всем здравия желаю ....и повторюсь, но конкретно пошагово напишу как я в городе со 120тыс. жит(средн. возраст коих уже 40где-то)собралась в срочном порядке решать вопрос о пиаре и рекламе. Кто ж не хочет работать чаще(хотя это моя не основная работа, но более любимая)...Сейчас делаю сайтик , затем иду заказываю визитки(старые закончились к тому же) красочные двусторонние обязательно( простенькие есть для оперделённого клиента). Далее- обойду все рестораны договорюсь с админами (цена думаю- ЛЕСЯ., либо подружусь с ними на условиях для них более интересных,но чтоб уж точно звали, в менее престижных барах цена- Тарас Шефа, они же и должны меня рекламировать и клиента фактически заинтересовать- мне ток останется с клиентамидетали  обсудить.Так как я поющая- запланировала свой сольный концерт с привлечением местного ТВ(очень постараюсь заинтересовать их, что б пришли), в мае ко дню матери хочу тоже сделать акцию может с красным крестом в больницах и т.д. с мини концертами и стихами....в загс тоже обещаюсь попасть, хоть и с опозданием...с этого надо начинать, но мне раз отказали(мало предложила может????)девушка сказала- это коррупция и ни в какую)вот отправила о себе инфу по организациям  города, все вернулись- защита у них на компах, что делать с этим пока не знаю. Знаю точно- по ТВ если светиться периодически- рейтинг подлетит, ну и работать над собой , знаю точно надо постоянно, прикиды-наряды чтоб с отливчиком- о причёске так и вовсе-по секрету-у меня .....))))) посмотрите в ютубе кому интересно     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8PEX9y_vNA   очень хочется быть солидарной со всеми , кто в теме и полезной. Будьте смелее!!!Это я точно поняла, страх -это тормоз. Сникерсни и вперёд!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Кто ж не хочет работать чаще(хотя это моя не основная работа, но более любимая)


смело:)а все эти шаги не отразятся на основоной работе? кем работаете?

----------


## vfelix

> А ведь есть ещё ЧЁРНЫЙ пиар.
>  ... Одна девушка сделала мне антирекламу, то есть выставила сообщение, что была у меня на мероприятии и всем жутко не понравилось, как я работаю. Но  в этом месяце , про который она указала, я вообще не работала. На форуме от неё только одно это сообщение. Пыталась с ней связаться через личку - не отвечает. Получается , что грязью облили , а за что не известно. Как ложка мёда в бочке дёгтя.


Lodis, вот только ни в коем случае не расстраивайтесь! Инсинуации со стороны и "любовь" к нам некоторых наших коллег - это обычное дело. Ищите во всем плюсы. Ведь антиреклама - тоже реклама! Я в этом случае всегда вспоминаю слова Фаины Раневской: "Что-то давно не писали, что я бл...дь - теряю популярность!". Напишите своей недоброжелательнице эту фразу в личку - сразу ответит Вам. Проверено лично. Да и Вам на душе легче станет. Раньше я по наивности и доброте души пытался парировать на черную писанину в свой адрес, но потом понял, что с нездоровыми, завистливыми и глупыми людьми не стоит вступать в полемику. Себе дороже - вляпываешься в еще большую грязь, которую они разводят.

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> Себе дороже - вляпываешься в еще большую грязь, которую они разводят.


    Не спорь с дураком, он сначала опустит до своего уровня, а потом задавит опытом. :Yes4: 

А у меня как-то так последнее время получается- чем больше я вкладываюсь в рекламу, тем меньше заказов. Готовы несколько новых программ, сшиты новые костюмы, а заказов практически нет... То ли мертвый сезон, то ли к концу света все готовятся...

----------


## vfelix

> Не спорь с дураком, он сначала опустит до своего уровня, а потом задавит опытом.
> 
> А у меня как-то так последнее время получается- чем больше я вкладываюсь в рекламу, тем меньше заказов. Готовы несколько новых программ, сшиты новые костюмы, а заказов практически нет... То ли мертвый сезон, то ли к концу света все готовятся...


Ты же новенькая на этом рынке, нужно не в рекламу вкладываться, а связи налаживать с "мастадонтами бизнеса" :))). Это как в анекдоте: не важно какая у тебя диссертация, важно кто научный руководитель! Пока ты не наработала еще свое имя, клиенту важно, чтобы за тебя кто-то поручился, как говорится. Самая лучшая реклама для новичков - разослать резюме, фотографии и другие свои рекалмные материалы во все праздничные агентства города, зацепить их новизной и эксклюзивностью (которую я, кстати, у Дом Савиньон заметил!) 
И вообще, мой девиз: "Ребята, нужно объединяться!!! Работы хватит всем!!!" Это намного выгоднее экономически и практически. Я сам с рекламой такое проходил когда-то. Вложил кучу денег, а звонков ноль. А сейчас только в одном каталоге рекламируюсь и в Интернете сайт, с которого уже сейчас приходит больше 50% заказов. Сейчас нужно вкладываться только в Интернет-рекламу. 
Кстати, Дом Савиньон, я же предлагал сотрудничество. Мне частенько звонят по детским праздникам, спрашивают что-то не обычное, и с собачками тоже, а твоего контакта у меня нет. Я многим даю работу, потому как сам физически не могу тянуть все заказы, да и не хочу, - всех денег не заработать. Так что напиши телефон в личку или позвони - готов подкидывать работу!

----------


## tolyanich

> Сейчас нужно вкладываться только в Интернет-рекламу.


 :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Кстати, Дом Савиньон, я же предлагал сотрудничество.


Феликс, а почему бы Вам не открыть тему здесь в *географическом разделе* для объединения ведущих в вашем регионе? 
Кстати, я знаю, что наши форумские ведущие, у которых появляются двойные заказы, за небольшую сумму отдают их своим коллегам- землякам. Считаю, это совершенно нормальным. Если ты востребован и к тебе обращаются клиенты, значит ты, передавая заказ несешь некую ответственность за того, кого рекомендуешь. А это, особенно для начинающих ведущих, которые пока нарабатывают свою клиентскую базу, совсем не лишне. 
И еще немаловажный аспект в этом деле!! На сегодня *самое ценное в маркетинге- это клиентская база*. И если я создавала ее годами, а наработав, потом делюсь ею с кем-то, я вправе получить за свой труд вознаграждение.

----------


## Maritta

Всех приветствую! Мне кажется, что эффективны любимые методы в симбиозе. Мы сейчас вкладываем в основном в интернет-рекламу, размещаемся на порталах, которые занимают лидирующие места в поисковиках по разным запросам, также на рекламу "Вконтакте", раскручиваем группу "Вконтакте", чтоб хорошо искаться. А так же, очень полезный и действенный способ PR - это размещение на  YouTube, называете видео цепляющим названием, например "Свадьба С. Михайлова", запускаете вырезки с концерта, женский плачь и т.д., а далее надпись - "пригласим на вашу свадьбу любую звезду". Это конечно не очень честный путь, но так рассматривать, то PR сам по себе не очень честный ход)

----------


## PAN

> Это конечно не очень честный путь


Ох и получите однажды за это... :Grin: 

Вам везет в том, что люди перед свадьбой накачаны такими гормонами, что им не о логики... В ином случае такой "мягкий обман" может привести к обратному эффекту...)))

Давайте посмотрим правде в глаза - трехметровые вывески с обещанием 97% скидки привлекают не самую здравомыслящую аудиторию покупателей... Соответственно - и не самую платежеспособную...

Та же ситуация, когда вас продавец хватает за рукав и кричит в лицо, что у него все продается очень дешево... У нормального среднестатистического покупателя сразу срабатывает механизм самосохранения и выдает ему мысль - Я что, выгляжу как человек, у которого вообще нет денег и который срочно нуждается в самом дешевом???... :Blink: 

В вашем примере тот же пресловутый механизм самосохранения, совершенно не зря вбитый природой в мозг человека, выдаст мысль - Если меня попытались развести прям на входе, в рекламе, то как они попытаются меня развести по жизни???... :Vah:  И стОит ли доверять таким людям деньги, а главное - важный момент ЖИЗНИ, который, в отличии от денег, назад не отсудишь... :Meeting: 

По мне - единственный возможный обман в рекламе - это умалчивание... да и то в разумных пределах, т.е. если это не касается жизни и здоровья потребителя...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Это конечно не очень честный путь, но так рассматривать, то PR сам по себе не очень честный ход)


Так мы ж здесь вообще не говорим о черном пиаре. И я никому не советую его использовать, ни в каких его проявлениях.



> размещаемся на порталах, которые занимают лидирующие места в поисковиках по разным запросам


Это  :Ok: . кстати, Марин, ты можешь и здесь, в своей автоподписи дать ссылку на ваш сайт. И чем больше будет твоих постов в разных темах, тем лучше для твоей ссылки.

----------


## vfelix

> Феликс, а почему бы Вам не открыть тему здесь в *географическом разделе* для объединения ведущих в вашем регионе? 
> Кстати, я знаю, что наши форумские ведущие, у которых появляются двойные заказы, за небольшую сумму отдают их своим коллегам- землякам. Считаю, это совершенно нормальным. Если ты востребован и к тебе обращаются клиенты, значит ты, передавая заказ несешь некую ответственность за того, кого рекомендуешь. А это, особенно для начинающих ведущих, которые пока нарабатывают свою клиентскую базу, совсем не лишне. 
> И еще немаловажный аспект в этом деле!! На сегодня *самое ценное в маркетинге- это клиентская база*. И если я создавала ее годами, а наработав, потом делюсь ею с кем-то, я вправе получить за свой труд вознаграждение.


Спасибо за совет! Постараюсь создать такую тему. Но не прямо сейчас. Тут с трудом нахожу время, чтобы по форуму "побегать".
Что качается небольших сумм за рекомендацию коллег-ведущеих - отчасти это правильно, сам так иногда поступаю, и не потому, что деньги нужны (а они нужны всегда :) ), а просто потому, что рекламирую многих у себя на сайте, за который плачу из своего кармана, вкладывая деньги в раскрутку, поддержку и т.п.

----------


## elena9799

я провожу детские праздники и уже опробовала разные виды рекламы.Больше всего заказов у меня с городского форума для родителей.там я даю платное объявление за 300р. в месяц.Ну и по рекомендации.Еще чуть не забыла, очень нравится мне размещать бесплатно акции на сайтах скидок(ИХ ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО СЕЙЧАС РАЗВЕЛОСЬ биглион,майфант  другие,не зачтите за рекламу....) Приходится конечно делать огромную скидку ,но это только временная акция,клиентов много приходит.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Я в сфере развлечений порядка 6 лет. За это время сделала вывод: в основном клиенты обращаются по рекомендациям, на втором месте- звонят с сайта, на третьем- коллеги дают мои контакты в случаи их занятости на определенное число, на четвертом месте- это журнал "Наша свадьба", который всучивают всем молодоженам при обращении в Загс, и на пятом месте- газеты.
А в последнее время много народу обращается с "В контакте"..И еще хочу поделиться- есть парочка хороших свадебных порталов. http://my-svadba.ru/  и социальная сеть ГОРЬКО.РУ... Народ звонит и интересуется,говорят что именно в этих сайтов нашли информацию..

----------


## Viktorinochka

> "пригласим на вашу свадьбу любую звезду".


Один "умелец" в нашем городе так делает. Обещает, что на свадьбе будут звезды. Туманно и быстро рассказывает. Люди думают - переодетые артисты, может быть.... На деле: "Встречайте Стаса Михайлова!" - и пошел трек "Все для тебя". "О! А сейчас прославленная Верка Сердючка почтит нас своим присутствием!"  - "Все будет хорошо". И в таком духе на протяжении праздника. Клиенты и гости в недоумении... 
Смешно слушать такие рассказы и одновременно обидно за престиж профессии.

----------


## Vendekk

Одним из самых эффективных способов продвижения – комплексное продвижение. Комплексное продвижение подразумевает в себе следующее:
- определение целевой аудитории;
- выбор сематического ядра (лучше двигаться по большому списку низкочастотных и среднечастотных запросам… все зависит от тематики сайта. По высокочастотным запросам –конкуренция, стоимость и сроки гораздо выше).
- выполнить внутреннюю оптимизацию сайта согласно выбранным ключевым словам 
- придерживаться форматирования текста и тегов  <h1>, <strong> и т.п.
- грамотная перелинковка страниц
- грамотно составить мета-теги (тайтл, описание)
- установка счетчика Яндекс. Метрика и настройка целей
Далее приступаем к постепенному наращиванию ссылок. Пока ссылки индексируются, а это может занять от 2 недель до 1,5-2 мес. (зависит от уровня вложенности страницы сайта), запускаем контекстную рекламу. Данный способ помогает привлекать уже с первых дней посетителей и отбивать потраченные деньги на ссылки, после того как по всем выбранным запросам вы достигли желаемого результата, вы можете отключить рекламу или оставить  ее для охвата большего количества аудитории.
Дальше можно создавать темы на различных тематических форумах. Что касается продвижения в соц. сетях, то данный метод подходит не для каждой тематике.
Многие говорят о регистрации в каталогах и т.д. ... такие методы имели успех в 2007 году... сейчас поисковые системы применили более жесткие фильтры и ссылки с каталогов могут влиять как положительно, так и отрицательно.

от сотрудника компании KSL- создание и продвижение сайтов в ПС.

----------


## Оксана Баркане

да, абсолютно с Вами согласна!

----------


## TREPKO

Комплексные маркетинговые действия. Коллега раннее обсудил продвижение сайта; в зависимости от города/условия- рекомендации, если кто то приходит по рекомендации, если возможно- скидка %. Я немного в другой отрасли, но каждому клиенту к услуге предлагаю бонус. Для свадьбы, на пример, можно подумать о благодарительной открытке от молодоженов родителям в стиле скрэпбукинга. Очень часть действительно ищут на форумах, стать экспертом, на пример. Но обязательно  комплексный подход.

----------


## Boomba54

Намного эффективней использовать рекламы для привлечения лидов. Уже проверенно )

----------


## Владимир Волошин

Сейчас вконтакте хорошо срабатывает. А у кого свой собственный сайт работает лучше, чем контакт?

----------


## Смоляниова2

> Как обычно - сарафанное радио! В небольших городах, вроде нашего - это лучший способ рекламы. Здесь бесполезно рекламировать себя в газете. Лучший способ рекламы у нас - хорошо работать! И о тебе всё равно узнают и придут!


Сарафанное радио - это ОГООООО!

----------


## IrinaF

Коллеги, безусловно в данное время, беру временной промежуток 2010-2015 г.г. легче всего прорекламировать себя, свои работы через социальные сети, и, конечно свой сайт на следующем этапе или одновременно. Да, и форумы самой разной тематики остаются одним из самых эффективных способов продвижения чего-либо. Но я лично узнала об этом прекрасном и многонациональном доме самым обыкновенным способом, САРАФАННОМУ РАДИО-УРА!!!                                                                               Друзья, ничего не отметайте, и пиарьте себя, пиарьте! :Ok:

----------


## Макар89

сарафанное радио работает конечно)) но лучше я думаю доверится профессиональным средствам. Можно раскурить свой сайт с помощью конструктора сайта интернет-магазина, поскольку оформление играет очень важную роль в посещении людьми сайта) Конструктор позволит Вам сделать свой, неповторимый сайт. :Yes4:  :Yes4:  В интернете размещаются миллионы однотипных сайтов, трудно различимых друг от друга, а Вы будете выгодно выделяться в общей массе. Практика показывает, что покупатели охотнее делают покупки в том магазине, который понравится им и вызовет доверие.

----------


## AsterLory

Эффективнее лично для меня реклама

----------

